# Rocky Mountain ALTITUDE 650B



## Deleted 10349 (24. November 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

es hat sich doch einiges am Altitude getan auf 2013, drum dachte ich das Bike hat einen neuen Thread verdient.

Hier erstmal den Link zur Rocky Seite:
http://altitude.bikes.com/

Heute hatte ich das Vergnügen einen Testritt auf der neuen Trailrakete machen zu können und muss sagen: GEIL 
Funktioniert sensationell und ich denke das wird ein würdiger Nachfolger.
















Das Testbike war Grösse XL (20.5"). Für mich eine Nummer zu gross, ging aber ab wie die Feuerwehr trotz semi-optimaler Rahmengrösse.

Edit: Habe noch einen Fahrbericht von Morgan Tyler gefunden - http://www.nsmb.com/5487-rocky-mountain-altitude-650b
Morgan schreibt es ganz gut was die Laufradgrösse angeht: "The 650B wheels create a subtle, yet effective difference in the way the Altitude climbs and descends; you don't notice it, but you know it's there." das trifft es wirklich ziemlich gut.

In diesem Sinne, alles was mit dem Altitude 650B ab 2013 zu tun hat ... hier rein.


----------



## Nofaith (25. November 2012)

Den Thread hat's verdient! Bin grad ein bisschen neidisch, werd erst im Januar testen können. 

Wie sieht's denn mit der FW-Nutzung am Heck aus? Von der Position des Gummis am Dämpfer war ja noch Luft bei Dir. Wie war das Streckenlayout?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 10349 (25. November 2012)

Der Federweg konnte trotz wenig Einstellaufwand am Dämpfer sehr gut genutzt werden. Nach dem Downhill war der Gummi etwa 7-8mm vor Schluss. Aber wie gesagt mit mehr Zeit zum Setup ist der Hub komplett nutzbar. Es kommt einem aber sowieso nach mehr Federweg vor als was man anhand des genutzten Hubs eigentlich gehabt hätte. 
An der Ride-9 Einstellung habe ich gar nichts verändert, da steckt sicher noch viel Potential im Bezug auf die Fahreigenschaften drin.

Die Strecke war eher schneller ruppiger Natur mit ein zwei engeren Kurven. Habe mich in jeder Situation pudelwohl auf dem Bike gefühlt. In langsameren Passagen absolut nicht "kippelig", in den schnellen Abschnitten extrem laufruhig. Wegen den ganzen Laufradgrössen war ich immer etwas skeptisch, aber mit den 27.5" Laufrädern ist das Altitude ein wirklich gutes Paket.


----------



## Soulbrother (21. Dezember 2012)




----------



## Deleted 28330 (2. Januar 2013)

ich brauche eigentlich kein bike, aber das ding ist schon ...


----------



## Deleted 10349 (3. Januar 2013)

alex m. schrieb:


> ich brauche eigentlich kein bike, aber das ding ist schon ...


... sehr lecker 

Geht mir eigentlich genauso ... habe heute meine Bestellung platziert . Tuningmassnahmen sind definiert, jetzt beginnt die unendliche Wartezeit bis zur Lieferung ...


----------



## schnautzbär (5. Januar 2013)

Hallo Soulbrother, Dein RM Aufbau gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut. 
Ich hätte mal ein paar Fragen.

Welche Rahmengröße ist hier zu sehen, vermute L ?
Gewicht des Rahmens ?
Gewicht komplett ?
RM Modell?
Aufkleber entfernt, gibt es den Rahmen in pur Schwarz ?
Danke Frank


----------



## Soulbrother (5. Januar 2013)

mir gefällt er auch sehr gut,bis auf das XX1 Zeugs ... ist aber leider nicht meiner!


----------



## schnautzbär (5. Januar 2013)

Schade


----------



## Deleted 10349 (6. Januar 2013)

schnautzbär schrieb:


> Welche Rahmengröße ist hier zu sehen, vermute L ?
> Gewicht des Rahmens ?
> Gewicht komplett ?
> RM Modell?
> ...



Grösse dürfte "L" sein, wenn ich den Dom an der Sattelstütze mit dem XL vergleiche.
Das von mir gefahrene 750er (Alu) hat 13.7kg gewogen, das gezeigte Carbon dürfte wohl einiges leichter sein.
Der Rahmen dürfte ein MSL sein, sprich Carbon. Sieht man an diversen Unterschieden am Ober- und Steuerrohr. Der Unterschied bei den MSL ist das der 790 komplett Carbon ist und die anderen einen Alu Hinterbau haben. Ist auf dem Bild schwer zu erkennen welche Ausführung der Hinterbau hat.
Auf www.bikes.com findest Du alle Modelle, komplett schwarz ist nicht dabei. 
Ist vermutlich das Bike eines zufriedenen Rocky-Mitarbeiters


----------



## Soulbrother (7. Januar 2013)

TribalWarrior schrieb:


> .. habe heute meine Bestellung platziert . Tuningmassnahmen sind definiert, jetzt beginnt die unendliche Wartezeit bis zur Lieferung ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnautzbär (7. Januar 2013)

@TribalWarrior
Vielen Dank für Deine Infos.


----------



## jimpie (6. Februar 2013)

770 msl


Ab wann verfügbar?
Zuerst war es Anfang März, aber schon April?


----------



## Deleted 10349 (6. Februar 2013)

jimpie schrieb:


> Ab wann verfügbar?
> Zuerst war es Anfang März, aber schon April?



Bei neuen Modellen dauerts bei Rocky gern mal etwas länger. Beim vorhergehenden Altitude hat es auch bis Ende März gedauert bis sie ausgeliefert wurden. Mein Liefertermin ist Mitte April.
Also ruhig Blut, dafür ist die Freude um so grösser wenn der Hobel endlich da ist ...


----------



## Ponch (3. März 2013)

Wird es auch ein Frameset geben?


----------



## schnautzbär (3. März 2013)

Ja, 3400,- â¬ fÃ¼r das Altitude 790.


----------



## Ponch (3. März 2013)

Autsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ponch (6. März 2013)

Habt ihr vielleicht Händlertipps für gute Preise auf Rocky Mountain Rahmensets?


----------



## kaizi (6. März 2013)

gib mal radsportkimmerle bei google ein.
da bin ich auch gerade dran, er kann dir auch ein bike nach eigenen vorstellungen zusammen bauen.


----------



## MWU406 (6. März 2013)

790er:


----------



## Ponch (6. März 2013)

Deines? Dann Pedale ran, fahren und berichten.


----------



## MWU406 (6. März 2013)

leider nicht, sprengt mein Budget.


----------



## Elefantenvogel (6. März 2013)

kaizi schrieb:


> gib mal radsportkimmerle bei google ein.
> da bin ich auch gerade dran, er kann dir auch ein bike nach eigenen vorstellungen zusammen bauen.



Hmmm dessen Seite hab ich mir gerad angeschaut, vom Hocker hauen mich die Custom Rockies, zumindest die Slayer jetzt nicht... Fast alle mit 3 Kettenblättern vorne, viele mit mega langen Vorbauten.... Wirklich den Sinn von dem Bike trifft das ja mal nicht...

Ich glaube, wenn ich keine Ahnung von Bikes hätte, genug Kohle hätte und einfach ein mega geiles Fahrrad unbedingt zusammengestellt haben wollte, würd ich hier im Rocky Forum Soulbrother anschreiben


----------



## Ponch (8. März 2013)

So, ich habe mir nun das Altitude Frameset bestellt. 
War eine schwere Entscheidung zwischen diversen Rahmen (Yeti SB66c, Intense Tracer oder Carbine 275, Scott Genius 700 SL).
Letztlich aber hat mich das Rocky Mountain doch am meisten überzeugt (Geometrie, Rahmendetails usw.).
Ich bin gespannt und hoffe meine Wahl war die Richtige.


----------



## kaizi (8. März 2013)

und, wo gab es den besten Preis?
Schon eine Liste für den Aufbau in der Mache?

Vom Prinzip her würde ich auch gerne ein Frameset kaufen, ich möchte aber kein Carbon und Alu gibts soweit ich weiss nicht als Frameset.
Oder?


----------



## Ponch (8. März 2013)

Letztlich egal wo du es bestellst. Ich habe telefonisch so einige Händler abgeklappert, mehr als 10 (oder ca. 11%) wollte aber keiner geben.
Vielleicht sieht es anders aus wenn man einen guten Händler direkt vor Ort hat. Das ist bei mir aber leider gar nicht der Fall und so war ich auf Telefon und Mail angewiesen.
Einen Alu-Frameset gibt es nicht. Da musst du dir dann wirklich das Komplettbike kaufen und ausschlachten.
Warum möchtest du denn keinen Carbon Rahmen? Die Carbon Rahmen von Rocky sind doch wirklich top verarbeitet und super leicht!
Preislich kann ich deine Entscheidung jedoch verstehen...da musste ich auch erst einmal schlucken.

Aufgebaut wird das Bike mit der XX1 Gruppe denn auf Umwerfer habe ich keine Lust mehr.
Bremsen werden wohl passend zu SRAM die Avid X0 Trail.
Bei der Gabel versuche ich eine schwarze Fox Float 34 160mm zu bekommen. Wenn das nicht klappt dann wird es malgels Alternativen wohl die weiße Float werden.
Bei 650B sieht es ja leider noch etwas mau aus. Evtl. kann man aber auch eine Fox 36 fahren. Ich weiß nur nicht ob da der Hans Dampf noch gut durchgeht.
Laufräder habe ich noch nicht entschieden. Es werden wohl Float EX Felgen mit Hope Naben.
Dann natürlich Reverb Stealth (da muss ich noch schauen ob sich die 150mm mit meiner schrittlänge ausgehen).
Lenker Race Face SixC oder Easton Havoc Carbon.
Vorbau Race Face, Chromag oder Easton (40 oder 50mm)
Ich werde den Rahmen auf jeden Fall Endurolastig aufbauen.
Wenn mit der Dämpfer nicht gefällt dann kommt da irgendwann auch noch etwas anders rein. Die CTD sollen ja aber recht gut funktionieren wie man liest.


----------



## kaizi (8. März 2013)

Der Preis ist es gar nicht der mich vom Carbon abhällt. Ich habe irgendwie Schiss, dass bei Stürzen oder grober Behandlung Schäden entstehen. Bescheuert aber: ich finde den weissen Rahmen und das leicht nach oben gebogene Oberrohr schöner...

Wie goss bist du denn?
Ich bin 192cm und 100kg, also XL Rahmen.
Bei mir sollen die Hope Tech V4 Bremsen dran, als Laufräder habe ich die Syntace W35 geplant. Ich wusste gar nicht dass es die Easton Havoc in 650B gibt, das wäre natürlich eine gute Alternative, die habe ich in 26 Zoll auf meinem Liteville und bin begeistert.
Lenker habe ich auch den SixC geplant, Schaltung komplett XO. Stealth in 150mm.
Gabel und Dämpfer behalten (ist glaube ich das einzige...).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ponch (8. März 2013)

Na, Carbon ist schon sehr stabil wenn vernünftig ausgelegt. Da hätte ich keine Angst. Dir reißt bestimmt eher ein Aluminium Rahmen als dass der Carbon Rahmen bricht.
Santa Cruz hat da ja mal ein sehr schönes Video online gestellt.
Ich bin 184cm und habe einen L Rahmen bestellt.
Hast du vielleicht irgenwdo im Netz Reach Werte gefunden? Naja, wird schon passen. M wäre bestimmt zu klein und XL zu groß. 
Gibt es die Syntace W35 Laufräder in 650b? Sind bestimmt super, aber leider auch wieder sehr teuer. Ob es die Easton Havoc in 650b gibt weiß ich nicht, wie kommst du darauf?


----------



## kaizi (8. März 2013)

L wird für dich genau richtig sein, Reach wert habe ich auch nicht gefunden.
Mit den Easton Havoc Laufrädern habe ich mich verlesen. War wohl Wunschdenken...
Alle Syntace Laufräder gibt es in allen Größen.


----------



## Ponch (8. März 2013)

Schauen wir mal welche Laufräder es bei mir werden. Die Syntace werde es aber wohl nicht werden.
Welche Reifen willst du denn fahren und hast du schon einen Liefertermin für dein Altitude?


----------



## kaizi (8. März 2013)

Ich habe noch gar nicht bestellt...
Aber das könnte die Tage passieren, soweit ich weiss sollen im April einige Rahmen in D ankommen.
Reifen würde ich jetzt die HansDampf 2,35 PaceStar drauf machen.


----------



## Ponch (8. März 2013)

Achso. Mein Rahmen sollte dann auch in den nächsten Wochen eintreffen. Zeit genug jedenfalls um sich über die Anbauteile Gedanken zu machen.


----------



## Ponch (8. März 2013)

Update zur Lieferzeit: Ende April...


----------



## kaizi (8. März 2013)

Bei mir heißt es 05.April.


----------



## Deleted 10349 (23. März 2013)

... so die Wartezeit nähert sich dem Ende





meins ... 
... out of the box und bescheidenes Bild.

Tuning folgt nächste Woche und dann kommen auch anständige Bilder.

Konnte ein 730 und ein 790 auch schon bewundern. Die blauen und gelben Akzente kommen echt gut so in Natura ...

... freue mich auch meinen "Monochromen Freund"


----------



## kaizi (23. März 2013)

Wie, nähert sich dem Ende? Wenn das deins ist, ist die Wartezeit "zu Ende". Glückwunsch!
Bin gespannt auf deine Veränderungen.

Hast du eine Anleitung zum Ride-9 System dazu bekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 10349 (23. März 2013)

kaizi schrieb:


> Wie, nähert sich dem Ende? Wenn das deins ist ist die Wartezeit "zu Ende". Glückwunsch!
> Bin gespannt auf deine Veränderungen.
> 
> Hast du eine Anleitung zum Ride-9 System dazu bekommen?



Für mich ist die Wartezeit erst vorbei, wenn das Ding bei mir im Wohnzimmer steht  ... aber Du hast im Grunde schon recht ...


kaizi schrieb:


> Bei mir heißt es 05.April.


... so lange hast Du ja auch nicht mehr.


Anleitung zu Ride-9 fürs Altitude und das Instinct ist unter

http://ride9.bikes.com/

Ist noch gut gemacht, wie ich finde ... bin mal gespannt was damit noch rauszuholen ist ... langsam kommt man sich vor wie bei der Formel1 wenn zum Fahrwerk einstellen erstmal den Compi einschaltest


----------



## kaizi (24. März 2013)

TribalWarrior schrieb:


> ... so lange hast Du ja auch nicht mehr.



05. April kommt voraussichtlich das Bike, aber die Laufräder kommen erst später 
Danke für den Link, kannte ich noch nicht, auf dem iPad passiert erst mal nix, vielleicht ist es ja eine Flash Seite...
Werd ich mal auf nem richtigen Rechner anschauen.


----------



## kaizi (25. März 2013)

TribalWarrior schrieb:


> http://ride9.bikes.com/



Interesant, für schwer und berauf gibt es keine Kombination...


----------



## Ponch (26. März 2013)

Glückwunsch! Mein Liefertermin für das 790 (Frameset) liegt ja bei Ende April. Und ich bin stark am überlegen ob ich nicht doch noch umbestelle...

 @kaizi

Schwere Menschen fahren nicht mehr bergauf, die schieben...


----------



## michli777 (27. März 2013)

Das 790 steht seit letztem Wochenende bei mir. Nach 3 ausgiebigen Testfahrten die letzten Tage bin ich restlos begeistert.
Selten so ein stimmiges Bike gefahren.

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Ponch (27. März 2013)

In welcher Größe fährst du es? 
Und bilder folgen ja hoffentlich bald... 

Meinst du, es ist möglich einen anderen Dämpfer einzubauen? Oder ist der Platz für z.B. einen CCDBA zu knapp bemessen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaizi (27. März 2013)

wie viele Altitudes wohl schon ausgeliefert wurden?
Ich finde im Vergleich zu anderen Threads ist hier extrem wenig Beteiligung.
Zum Alutech Fanes sin hunderte von Seiten geschrieben...

Glückwünsch Michael, da hast du ja die ganz leichte Version.
Wie Ponch sagt, Fotos wären toll!


----------



## michli777 (27. März 2013)

Größe L,

Bilder kann ich bei Gelegenheit gerne mal machen, ist aber von der Ausstattung her komplett die Werksbestückung.

Warum ein anderer Dämpfer ? Was hast Du gegen den Fox ?

Gruß

Michael
Fox Float


----------



## Ponch (27. März 2013)

Hier ist wirklich nicht viel los. Entweder das Altitude ist nicht sehr populär oder aber es wurden bisher erst sehr wenige ausgeliefert.
Fahrberichte würden mich ja schon interessieren. Denn auch da findet man sehr sehr wenig.


----------



## Ponch (27. März 2013)

michli777 schrieb:


> Größe L,
> 
> Bilder kann ich bei Gelegenheit gerne mal machen, ist aber von der Ausstattung her komplett die Werksbestückung.
> 
> ...



Ich habe nichts gegen den Fox. Aber ich experimentiere gerne mal.. 
Berichte doch mal etwas ausführlicher über das 790. Mich würde z.B. interessieren in welcher Ride 9 Einstellung du es fährst und wie sensibel der Hinterbau ist. Ist es eher verspielt wendig oder ein Tourer?
Und welches Bike hast du vorher gefahren?


----------



## michli777 (27. März 2013)

dann mal ein Schnappschuss von soeben


----------



## kaizi (27. März 2013)

Hey Ponch, ich habe meins zwar noch nicht, aber ich kann dir schon mal sagen in welcher Position ich das Ride-9 fahren werde.
In der zum Bergauf schieben.  
ha, das musste sein!


----------



## Ponch (27. März 2013)

Schick! Wie groß bist du?

 @kaizi


----------



## michli777 (27. März 2013)

Ponch schrieb:


> Schick! Wie groß bist du?
> 
> @_kaizi_


 
1,80 m, 80 KG


----------



## kaizi (27. März 2013)

192cm, 100 kg


----------



## Ponch (27. März 2013)

Und sitzt du gut auf dem L? Der Reach soll ja recht kurz sein, stimmt das gefühlt auch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prodigy (27. März 2013)

kaizi schrieb:


> wie viele Altitudes wohl schon ausgeliefert wurden?
> Ich finde im Vergleich zu anderen Threads ist hier extrem wenig Beteiligung.




Ich finde des Altitude 650B auch total klasse und hatte auch Interesse, aber irgendwie haben bei mir in der Nähe die entsprechenden Händler (hibike, 4-Riders) seit diesem Jahr Rocky Mountain (O-Ton: zu teuer, Hype ist vorbei) komplett aus dem Programm genommen.
Schade eigentlich...


----------



## kaizi (27. März 2013)

prodigy schrieb:


> Ich finde des Altitude 650B auch total klasse und hatte auch Interesse, aber irgendwie haben bei mir in der Nähe die entsprechenden Händler (hibike, 4-Riders) seit diesem Jahr Rocky Mountain (O-Ton: zu teuer, Hype ist vorbei) komplett aus dem Programm genommen.
> Schade eigentlich...



...mei, das 750er für 3200 Euro ist doch eigentlich ganz ok.
Gut, die Ausstattung ist nicht berauschend, Variostütze fehlt auch, aber da kann man ja dann noch feilen.


----------



## mat2u (29. März 2013)

Vor gut zwei Wochen habe ich mir das 750 geleistet, ich habe es in L.
Da schwarz weiss eh meine bevorzugten Farben sind und mit Carbon zu teuer und immer noch etwas ungeheuer ist, konnte es nur dieses werden.
Eine Variostütze werde ich vermutlich auch noch montieren.
An Tuning habe ich auch schon gedacht, jedoch ist nicht wirklich etwas schlechtes verbaut.
Die SLX Shifter gegen bessere zu tauschen ist ja auch irgendwie blöd und sinnlos.
Hat jemand schon etwas beim 750 Alti getauscht?
Relativ schwer ist es, meins hat mit (derzeit) XTR Click Pedalen 14 KG.


----------



## kaizi (29. März 2013)

mat2u schrieb:


> Vor gut zwei Wochen habe ich mir das 750 geleistet, ich habe es in L.
> Da schwarz weiss eh meine bevorzugten Farben sind und mit Carbon zu teuer und immer noch etwas ungeheuer ist, konnte es nur dieses werden.
> Eine Variostütze werde ich vermutlich auch noch montieren.
> An Tuning habe ich auch schon gedacht, jedoch ist nicht wirklich etwas schlechtes verbaut.
> ...



Mein 750er kommt erst noch, ich glaube von den ursprünglich verbauten Teilen bleiben nur Gabel und Federelement dran.
Inclusive Pedale und Bashring komme ich auf 13,1 kg.
Mal sehen was dann tatsächlich an der Waage steht...


----------



## mat2u (30. März 2013)

Das wäre dann glatt ein KG weniger als die Standardausstattung.
Wo willst du das einsparen?


----------



## kaizi (31. März 2013)

Überall ein bischen bringt am Ende richtig viel.
Nur bei Bremse und Variostütze kommt Gewicht dazu, sonst nur weg.


----------



## Deleted 10349 (31. März 2013)

Hallo Gemeinde,

habe die ganzen Einstellungsmöglichkeiten des Ride-9 Systems von der Rocky Seite mal "fotografiert".
Somit steht das Ganze quasi auch Offline zur Verfügung ....
Dazu gibt's noch die Einleitung und das Diagramm aus dem Rocky Katalog 2013.

zu den Bildern: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/58161

Online: http://ride9.bikes.com/

Vielleicht kann's jemand brauchen ...
... enjoy the ride!


----------



## Deleted 10349 (1. April 2013)

Nachdem der Osterhase mir vor den Feiertagen schon was gebracht hat ... hier nun endlich das fast fertige Gefährt in sauberem Zustand:

Altitude 750 in Large






Tuning
- Laufräder: Chris King mit Flow 650B
- Kurbel: RaceFace Turbine
- Schaltung: XT Umwerfer, XT ShadowPlus Schaltwerk und XTR Shifter
- Bremsen: XTR Trail
- Lenker, Vorbau, Sattelstütze: Thomson
es kommt noch ChrisKing Steuersatz, Hans Dampf Gummis, Salsa Sattelklemme und über eine verstellbare Sattelstütze denke ich nach ...

... Jungfernfahrt




erstes Fazit: I love this ride


----------



## kaizi (1. April 2013)

Wow, bei dir ist von der ursprünglichen Ausstattung auch kaum mehr was am Bike, oder?
Was bringt dein neuer Schatz denn auf die Waage?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 10349 (2. April 2013)

kaizi schrieb:


> Wow, bei dir ist von der ursprünglichen Ausstattung auch kaum mehr was am Bike, oder?
> Was bringt dein neuer Schatz denn auf die Waage?



Halb so wild ... Rahmen und Gabel sind doch noch da 

Gewicht hab ich keine Ahnung ...


----------



## Ponch (11. April 2013)

Kannst du schon etwas zum Fahrverhalten sagen? Welches Bike hattest du vorher?


----------



## Deleted 10349 (11. April 2013)

kaizi schrieb:


> Was bringt dein neuer Schatz denn auf die Waage?


... habs jetzt auch an der Waage gehabt: 13.4kg
Bin sehr zufrieden, zumal kein Leichtbau betrieben wurde.



Ponch schrieb:


> Kannst du schon etwas zum Fahrverhalten sagen? Welches Bike hattest du vorher?


... das Fahrverhalten ist genial. Der Hinterbau ist sehr feinfühlig und bietet mehr Federweg als auf dem Papier. In Bezug auf die Wendigkeit habe ich keinen negativen Einfluss der grösseren Räder feststellen können. Das Gesamtpaket ist wirklich überzeugend.

Das Bike macht einfach Spass ...


----------



## Ponch (11. April 2013)

Hört sich doch sehr gut an.  Hast du den Federweg hinten gemessen oder meinst du er bietet gefühlt mehr?


----------



## Deleted 10349 (12. April 2013)

Ponch schrieb:


> oder meinst du er bietet gefühlt mehr?


Jep, genau dieses ... fühlt sich einfach nach mehr an ...


----------



## Radical_53 (12. April 2013)

*Eigentlich* wollte ich doch so bald gar kein neues Rad kaufen... die Berichte klingen allerdings echt verlockend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ponch (12. April 2013)

Gibt ee irgendwo im Netz oder Printmagazinen eigentlich schon richtige Tests vom Altitude?


----------



## prodigy (12. April 2013)

Ponch schrieb:


> Gibt ee irgendwo im Netz oder Printmagazinen eigentlich schon richtige Tests vom Altitude?



Hier z.B.: http://www.bikesportnews.de/suche/detailansicht/artikel/pruefstand-rocky-mountain-altitude-750-nichts-ist-unmoeglich.html

bei der BIKE und dem mountainbike-magazin gab es bislang nur kurze 08/15 Fahrberichte...


----------



## kaizi (12. April 2013)

http://enduro-mtb.com/enduro-bike-test-rocky-mountain-altitude-2013/


----------



## Soulbrother (12. April 2013)

TribalWarrior schrieb:


> ... habs jetzt auch an der Waage gehabt: 13.4kg
> Bin sehr zufrieden, zumal kein Leichtbau betrieben wurde.
> 
> 
> ...



 da hat sich das Warten doch gelohnt ... viel Spass mit deinem Neuen!!!


----------



## Deleted 10349 (13. April 2013)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> *Eigentlich* wollte ich doch so bald gar kein neues Rad kaufen... die Berichte klingen allerdings echt verlockend


So ging es mir auch, bis ein Kumpel von mir das Teil zum testen dastehen hatte und ich unbedingt damit fahren musste ...  ... weil ichs einfach nicht lassen kann ...
Aber schlussendlich bereue ich den Kauf nicht, leider hab ich jetzt viel zu viele Teile rumliegen die verbaut werden wollen ... ein Teufelskreis 

@ Ponch und alle Entscheidungssuchenden: 
Würde versuchen eine Testfahrt zu machen und es zu "erfahren", im wahrsten Sinne. Vieles was geschrieben wird, hängt sich zu sehr an der Radgrösse auf. Klar die Räder gehören dazu, es ist aber das gute Gesamtkonzept was es beim Altitude ausmacht, das Bike auf die Radgrösse zu reduzieren wird ihm nicht gerecht.
Michi bringt es ganz gut auf den Punkt:


michli777 schrieb:


> Selten so ein stimmiges Bike gefahren.




@ Soulbrother:  Danke! Hat sich definitiv gelohnt ... macht wirklich Laune das Teil, freue mich auf den nächsten Ausritt


----------



## Radical_53 (13. April 2013)

Sehe ich das eigentlich richtig daß es keine "Limited / Special Edition" und auch so keine Rahmensets mehr gibt?


----------



## Ponch (13. April 2013)

Rahmenkits gibt es (790 MSL).


----------



## Radical_53 (13. April 2013)

Prima, dank dir. Auf der Rocky Homepage werden alle Räder halt nur "fertig" abgebildet. Vom Design her würde mir der 770er Rahmen gut gefallen aber die ganzen Teile braucht echt kein Mensch


----------



## Ponch (13. April 2013)

Das Rahmenset steht auch nicht auf der Homepage, aber es gibt ihn zu kaufen. 
Farblich ist er nun mal so, wie er ist. Geschmacksache. 
Bei mir ist er nach wie vor in der Vorbestellung und soll Ende April beim Händler sein.
Dauert natürlich auch noch lange zumal das Wetter nun rapide besser wird und ich im Moment ohne Bike bin.. :-(
Daher schaue ich mich auch permanent nach Alternativen um (Evil Uprising, wird jedoch auch erst Ende April lieferbar sein, Santa Cruz Bronson und Specialized Enduro).
Mal sehen was es dann wird.

Richtig geil sieht das Altitude in komplett matt schwarz aus wie das hier von einem Rocky Mitarbeiter:


----------



## Radical_53 (13. April 2013)

Freilich ist das Farbschema Geschmackssache. Fakt ist allerdings auch daß Rocky die Nationalfarben rot und weiß seit Jahrzehnten genommen haben.

Neben allem anderen fielen Rockies früher wegen ihrer tollen Lackierung und der Verarbeitung von Hand auf. Wenn man ein Rocky mit einem Scott oder Specialized verwechseln könnte ärgert mich das  (wenigstens komme ich so dazu mehr Zeit für die Planung einzuräumen  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ponch (13. April 2013)

Also möchtest du dir das gelb/schwarze (oder graue) 790MSL aufbauen?


----------



## Radical_53 (13. April 2013)

Nein, gelb (oder noch schlimmer: Gold) sind für mich wie ein rotes Tuch. 
Schwarz/weiß/rot paßt mir gut, egal welche Farbe überwiegt. 
Deswegen ja die Sache mit der Planung - > mal schauen wie sich das gut lösen läßt.


----------



## Ponch (13. April 2013)

Leider gibt es den rot/schwarzen Rahmen ja nicht mit dem Carbon Hinterbau. 
Naja, mal schauen was es nun bei mir wird. Das S-Works Enduro bei meinem Händler macht auch einen sehr sehr feinen Eindruck.


----------



## Radical_53 (14. April 2013)

Ja, drum mal schauen wie sich das Problem lösen ließe  Ich finde daß man bei den Preisen auch erwarten kann das volle Paket zu bekommen, inkl. Farbe.


----------



## Ponch (14. April 2013)

Was hast du da denn vor? Rocky Mountain wird sicherlich keinen 790er Rahmen für dich umlackieren. ;-)
Da bleibt ja fast nur noch der Deal mit dem Händler ein 770 mit dem Alu-Hinterbau auszuschlachten oder das selbst zu tun.


----------



## Radical_53 (14. April 2013)

Nein, umlackieren werden sie es sicherlich nicht. Mal schauen was sich da anbietet. 
Auf kurze Sicht ginge es sicher nur mit einem "willigen" Händler da man beim 770er ja sowohl die Teile übrig hätte als auch den Hinterbau.
Ich kann ja verstehen daß die Hersteller gern Kompletträder verkaufen aber man sollte auch nicht verkennen wo man herkommt und daß die Kunden, spätestens ab einem gewissen Preisbereich, doch gern selbst auswählen wie sie ihr Rad aufbauen.


----------



## Ponch (14. April 2013)

Mit Hinterbau-Tausch wird das alles wohl eher sehr sehr aufwändig, teuer und evtl auch unmöglich.
Wenn dir die Lackierung vom 790er Rahmen nicht gefällt wäre es das einfachste ihn neu lackieren zu lassen.
Ansonsten bleibt wohl nur das Ausschlachten vom 770er und mit dem Alu-Hhinterbau leben.


----------



## Fadl (16. April 2013)

-


----------



## Ponch (16. April 2013)

Hätte wer an einem 790 MSL Framset Interesse? Ich habe eines in Größe L vorbestellt, werde aber evtl. doch zu einem anderen Rahmen greifen da ich nicht mehr bis Ende April warten möchte. Bei Interesse bitte PN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MWU406 (16. April 2013)

Fährt sich cool das Teil, ist schon ein deutliche Verbesserung zum Old-Slayer


----------



## Elefantenvogel (17. April 2013)

Ich finde es krass, was Gulevich mit dem Ding in Alchemy anstellt


----------



## kaizi (17. April 2013)

Elefantenvogel schrieb:


> Ich finde es krass, was Gulevich mit dem Ding in Alchemy anstellt



hast du ein Link?


----------



## Elefantenvogel (17. April 2013)

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Alchemy-World-Online-Premiere-video-2013.html recht weit richtung ende glaub ich


----------



## Elefantenvogel (17. April 2013)

so ab min. 25 geht das segment los


----------



## Ponch (17. April 2013)

Ab 26:40min ca. geht es los.

Und "in motion" sieht das gelb/graue Altitude dann plötzlich doch deutlich besser aus als auf Fotos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotroder (19. April 2013)

So... mein Altitude 750 in Arbeit !!

Upgrades : 

- Komplette XT Gruppe mit XTR I-Spec Shifter
- Schwalbe Hans Dampf Trail u. Pace Star 
- RF Turbine Kurbeln in Monster Green 
- RF Bash in Blau 
- RF Atlas Lenker in Monster Green mit blauen Half Nelson Griffen
- E13 Heim 2 KF


----------



## sinucello (24. April 2013)

Hallo,
sehr ansprechendes Bike das neue Altitude. Kann mir jemand sagen, wie der Gewichtsunterschied zwischen Alu und Carbonrahmen (mit Alu Hinterbau) ist?

Gibt es die einfacheren Ramen 750 / 750,770 MSL auch als Rahmenkits?

Danke und Ciao,
Sacha


----------



## Ponch (24. April 2013)

Nur das 790 gibt es als Rahmenkit.


----------



## kaizi (28. April 2013)

Hab mein 750er bekommen, erster Eindruck ist hervorragend!
Ich konnte erst eine kleine Hausrunde drehen, die aber durch die Bank zufrieden stellend war.

Das auffälligste für mich ist, wie das Teil bergauf zu fahren ist.
Im Vergleich zu meinen vorherigen Bikes, hat die Gabel keine Absenkfunktion.
Daher habe ich auf einem extremen Steilstück vor allem auf das Steigen den Vorderrades geachtet. Und ja, ich würde mir für lange Anstiege ein Spanngurt zum Runterzurren mitnehmen. Fährt sich aber auch so gut hoch.

Das interesante war aber ein anderer Punkt.
Ich bin vor drei Tagen die selbe Runde mit meinem alten Liteville 301 gefahren.
Der Uphill hat ca 100hm, und ist so steil, dass ich mich jedes Mal mit Puls 200 dazu zwinge, die letzten Meter nicht abzusteigen, so auch vor drei Tagen.
Mit dem Altitude davon heute keine Spur, ich war wirklich überrascht.
Und zwar so sehr, dass ich das mit beiden Bikes noch mal wiederholen muss.

Ansonsten fühlt sich das Ding wirklich in allen Lebenslagen gut an.
Zu den richtigen Abfahreigenschaften kann ich noch nichts sagen, da muss ich warten bis der Schnee in den Bergen schmilzt...


----------



## Ponch (29. April 2013)

Gückwunsch! 
Ist der Hinterbau trotz den Gleitlagern eigentlich trotzdem sehr sensibel im Ansprechverhalten?
Viel Spass auf jeden Fall mit deinem neuen Gefährt!


----------



## kaizi (29. April 2013)

Das Ansprechverhalten ist gut, den Unterschied der verschiedenen Lager kenne ich gar nicht im Detail...
Das Wippverhalten finde ich auch ok, bei Anstiegen würde ich aber doch den Trailmode am Dämpfer einstellen, Gabel kann meiner Meinung nach immer in Descend bleiben.


----------



## Ponch (30. April 2013)

Benutzt ihr den Fox Hebel für die Einstellung des Dämpfers denn oft?
Und wer hat schon mit Ride9 herumgespielt?


----------



## kaizi (30. April 2013)

ich hatte erst einen Ausritt, an den Dämpfer würde ich wie gesagt greifen wenn ein Anstieg von mehr als 100 hm ansteht, Ride9 habe ich noch nicht geschraubt. Aber das werde ich bei Zeiten sicher machen.


----------



## Deleted 10349 (1. Mai 2013)

Ponch schrieb:


> Benutzt ihr den Fox Hebel für die Einstellung des Dämpfers denn oft?
> Und wer hat schon mit Ride9 herumgespielt?



Dämpfer ist bei mir die meiste Zeit im Trail-Mode, 
wenn's länger abwärts geht wird auf "D" for Drive äh Descent geschaltet.

Ride 9 bin ich aktuell mit Setting Nr.7 unterwegs.



Abfahrtsorientierter ohne beim Hochweg hinderlich zu sein. 
Bin soweit zufrieden, werde das jetzt erstmal so lassen.


----------



## kaizi (1. Mai 2013)

Bin heute die 2. Runde gefahren.
Mach das auch so, standardmäßig hinten im Trail Mode, vorne offen, bergauf dann vorne auch auf Trail, bergab dann beides offen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GunterW (4. Mai 2013)

Kann mir einer von euch Altitude fahrenden sagen in welcher Gewichtsklasse das 730 / 750 liegt? 

Danke!


----------



## Deleted 10349 (4. Mai 2013)

AnnaBolika schrieb:


> Kann mir einer von euch Altitude fahrenden sagen in welcher Gewichtsklasse das 730 / 750 liegt?
> 
> Danke!



... wird wohl zwischen 13,5 und 14kg liegen je nach Aufbau und Grösse.


----------



## mtb-saanenland (5. Mai 2013)

hier mein 770 Altitude Grösse M






Fährt sich bis jetzt super, ob bergauf oder bergab ein stimmiges Bike.

Gewicht 13.35 Kg

Ride 9 Setting 5

Tuning

Magura MT8 
Vorne 203mm Hinten 180mm
Chainguide Bionicon


----------



## mat2u (6. Mai 2013)

AnnaBolika schrieb:


> Kann mir einer von euch Altitude fahrenden sagen in welcher Gewichtsklasse das 730 / 750 liegt?
> 
> Danke!



Mein 750 in L wiegt 13,7 (ohne Pedale) in Originalausstattung.
Gruß
Matthias


----------



## joeruest (8. Mai 2013)

mtb-saanenland schrieb:


> hier mein 770 Altitude Grösse M
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bärengeil das Teil, 

mein 770 ér wird ende nächster Woche bei mir auftauchen. dann ziehe ich nur noch Kanada-trikot an. Mal sehen, wie es sich gegen mein Ibis Mojo HD so machen wird.


----------



## joeruest (18. Mai 2013)

Ahoi Leute, 

Heute ist mein 770 er gekommen. Gleich mal einen breiteren Lenker montiert (Easton Havoc Carbon in 750 mm). 
Die ersten 20 Testkilometer waren schon der Hammer. Ich sollte gar nicht mehr runter vom Bike. Leider keine Zeit für ne große Tour. Das muss bis nächste Woche warten. 
Mal ne Frage: Ich bin jetzt nicht deeeer Handwerker. Wie geht das mit dem Verstellen der Geo. Eine richtige Anleitung habe ich jetzt nicht gefunden. Da ich mit Gepäck auf echte 97 kg komme, wollte ich das Setting 8 einstellen, traue mich aber ohne genau Anleitung nicht.

Hat jemand da eine Idee ?
Ach so. In grosse L incl. Flat's (Syntace ) und dem Carbonlenker 13,3 kg.


----------



## Deleted 10349 (19. Mai 2013)

joeruest schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage: Ich bin jetzt nicht deeeer Handwerker. Wie geht das mit dem Verstellen der Geo. Eine richtige Anleitung habe ich jetzt nicht gefunden. Da ich mit Gepäck auf echte 97 kg komme, wollte ich das Setting 8 einstellen, traue mich aber ohne genau Anleitung nicht.



Also wenn Du zwei Inbus-Schlüssel bedienen kannst ist das eigentlich unproblematisch.
Schraube bei den Einstellwürfeln lösen und die Achse rausziehen. Im Grund kommen dir die beiden Aluteile je Seite schon entgegen. Diese dann gemäss der Rocky Abbildung ausrichten, natürlich beide Seiten so das die Achse wieder durchgeht. Achse rein Festziehen und losgehts ...
Falls Du den Dampfer nicht schön ausrichten kannst, einfach die Schraube am anderen Ende des Dämpfers etwas lösen dann gehts mit weniger Kraftaufwand.
Am besten machst Du das mit im Ständer aufgehängten Bike und demontiertem Hinterrad, damit hast Du die wenigsten Störfaktoren und kannst Dich auf das wesentliche konzentrieren.
Wenn es Dir nicht zutraust, geh bei Deinem Händler vorbei wo Du das Bike gekauft hast und lass es machen, ist keine grosse Operation und vermutlich durch eine Spende in die Kaffeekasse erledigt ...


----------



## joeruest (19. Mai 2013)

TribalWarrior schrieb:


> Also wenn Du zwei Inbus-Schlüssel bedienen kannst ist das eigentlich unproblematisch.
> Schraube bei den Einstellwürfeln lösen und die Achse rausziehen. Im Grund kommen dir die beiden Aluteile je Seite schon entgegen. Diese dann gemäss der Rocky Abbildung ausrichten, natürlich beide Seiten so das die Achse wieder durchgeht. Achse rein Festziehen und losgehts ...
> Falls Du den Dampfer nicht schön ausrichten kannst, einfach die Schraube am anderen Ende des Dämpfers etwas lösen dann gehts mit weniger Kraftaufwand.
> Am besten machst Du das mit im Ständer aufgehängten Bike und demontiertem Hinterrad, damit hast Du die wenigsten Störfaktoren und kannst Dich auf das wesentliche konzentrieren.
> Wenn es Dir nicht zutraust, geh bei Deinem Händler vorbei wo Du das Bike gekauft hast und lass es machen, ist keine grosse Operation und vermutlich durch eine Spende in die Kaffeekasse erledigt ...




Super, danke. Das wird klappen.......


----------



## Elefantenvogel (21. Mai 2013)

Ganz ehrlich: wenn dir dein Händler, der dir das Bike für 5299 oder evtl ein bissl was weniger verkauft hat, das nicht als Service anbietet, würde ich mich an deiner Stelle ärgern... Ne Spende in die Kaffeekasse ist ne Freundlichkeit des Kunden, aber das Finden eines guten Setups gehört zum Service, den man eig. beim Kauf von solch einem Fahrrads erhalten sollte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joeruest (22. Mai 2013)

Elefantenvogel schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich: wenn dir dein Händler, der dir das Bike für 5299 oder evtl ein bissl was weniger verkauft hat, das nicht als Service anbietet, würde ich mich an deiner Stelle ärgern... Ne Spende in die Kaffeekasse ist ne Freundlichkeit des Kunden, aber das Finden eines guten Setups gehört zum Service, den man eig. beim Kauf von solch einem Fahrrads erhalten sollte...



Stimmt, das hat der Händler mir auch angeboten. Da ich im Canyonland wohne und es da weit und breit keinen Rockyhändler gab, habe ich das Bike quasi als Versandware gekauft. Da war mir der Weg zu weit.....

Übrigens: Das mit der Ride9 Einstellung ist wirklich einfach. Ich fahre derzeit auf Setting 8. Und das fühlt sich prima an.
Mein ibis mojo HD wird es gegen das Rocky schwer haben......


----------



## Radical_53 (22. Mai 2013)

Es gab mal einen in Lahnstein, Laufrad hießen die. Weiß aber nicht ob die noch existieren oder gar Rocky führen.


----------



## joeruest (22. Mai 2013)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Es gab mal einen in Lahnstein, Laufrad hießen die. Weiß aber nicht ob die noch existieren oder gar Rocky führen.



Hi, 
die Kenne ich . Achim und Team verkaufen heute Specialized und Cannondale.


----------



## Radical_53 (22. Mai 2013)

Ah ok, schade. Einen Versuch war es wert!


----------



## Elefantenvogel (23. Mai 2013)

joeruest schrieb:


> Stimmt, das hat der Händler mir auch angeboten. Da ich im Canyonland wohne und es da weit und breit keinen Rockyhändler gab, habe ich das Bike quasi als Versandware gekauft. Da war mir der Weg zu weit.....
> 
> Übrigens: Das mit der Ride9 Einstellung ist wirklich einfach. Ich fahre derzeit auf Setting 8. Und das fühlt sich prima an.
> Mein ibis mojo HD wird es gegen das Rocky schwer haben......



Okay, das ist ein Argument! Aber Raketentechnik isses alles nicht, insofern- kann man sich schnell alles selbst aneignen


----------



## blaubaer (23. Mai 2013)

Backflip mit dem Altitude 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/65666887"]Fourtitude: Four Riders + Rocky Mountain Altitude on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joeruest (26. Mai 2013)

Soooo Leute, 

ich habe jetzt trotz des Sch... Wetters mein Rocky  über den Matsch gejagt  und danach noch mal geändert. 
Als Lenker ist jetzt der CB Iodine mit 740 mm Breite und 30 mm rise verbaut, die Ergon Enduro Griffe montiert und die Hope Lenkerkappen in rot eingelassen.
Der Sattel ist ein WTB, weil der Seriensattel zwar leicht, mir aber zu hart war.
Die Nobby Performance Version gegen die 2.35 ér EVO getauscht. 
Hinweis: Die EVO´s sind lt. meiner Waage zusammen runde 100 g schwerer.
Achso: Noch ein Kettenstrebenschutz von Lizard Sknis in rot ist auch noch drauf. 
Somit addiert sich das Gewicht auf genau 13,6 kg in Größe L. 
Wenn das Wetter wieder besser wird, kommen die Hans Dampf wieder drauf......

Ich bin, glaube ich, noch kein ausgewogeneres Bike gefahren. Und das soll was heissen, weil ich die letzten Jahre gute 15 Bikes gefahren bin.


----------



## Soulbrother (26. Mai 2013)

Schönes Ding!  ... aber das ganze Leitungswirrwarr würd mich bekloppt machen.


----------



## joeruest (27. Mai 2013)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Schönes Ding!  ... aber das ganze Leitungswirrwarr würd mich bekloppt machen.



Das ist überhaupt kein Ding. Ein zusätzliches Kabel ist für die Reverb, also für mich ein muss und das andere für die Dämpferplattform. 

Das letztere hat sich bei den Touren auch super bewährt. Ich stelle nämlich den Dämpfer gerne sehr weich ein. Mit einem Oder zwei Klicks ist man dann auf der Steigung top unterwegs.


----------



## Marki72 (28. Mai 2013)

blaubaer schrieb:


> Backflip mit dem Altitude
> 
> Fourtitude: Four Riders + Rocky Mountain Altitude on Vimeo



Merci für das Video!

Ich hatte schon ein bißchen Angst, dass mein neues 770er Altitude für Bikepark Einsätze nicht so geeignet wäre. Mein Kumpel meinte: Kauf Dir bloß kein Carbonbike! Das Video beweist wohl das Gegenteil!
Erste Testfahrt war an der Kampenwand im Chiemgau. Dort ist der Reitweg eine gute Teststrecke. Teils felsig wie Gardatrails, teils Schotter und Waldwurzeln. Bin bergauf wie bergab sehr begeistert! Bin jetzt aber erst in der Neutral-Position vom Ride 9 gefahren. Am Wochenende werde ich jetzt mal den etwas flacheren Lenkwinkel testen.
Jedoch weiß ich nicht, was Rocky unter leicht, mittel und schweren Fahrern einstuft. Ich wiege mit Ausrüstung ca 80kg.
Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen? Hat schon jemand verschiedene Settings durchprobiert?
Änderungen bis jetzt: Easton Havoc Carbon 750er Lenker, fette RaceFace Griffe, HansDampf 2.35 Evo hinten und vorne.

Finde ich etwas madig, an einem 5300 Euro Bike Performance Reifen?

P.S. Hatte vorher ein Jekyll Carbon mit 160er Lyrik, das auch sehr gut war. Jedoch bin ich vom sehr ausgewogenem Alti-Fahrwerk wesentlich mehr begeistert! Das Jekyll wurde mir am Bikefestival in Riva geklaut , dann hab ich das Alti getestet und war sofort hin und weg!

Viele Grüße 
Markus


----------



## Elefantenvogel (28. Mai 2013)

Man muss sich ja nicht für die 5,3k die Reifen andrehen lassen... Bei dem Preis kann man dem Händler auch sagen "Wechsel bitte die Reifen auf XY und mach mir noch den Lenker XXY dran" und das Ganze sollte passen....


----------



## Livanh (28. Mai 2013)

Marki72 schrieb:


> Merci für das Video!
> 
> Ich hatte schon ein bißchen Angst, dass mein neues 770er Altitude für Bikepark Einsätze nicht so geeignet wäre. Mein Kumpel meinte: Kauf Dir bloß kein Carbonbike! Das Video beweist wohl das Gegenteil!
> Erste Testfahrt war an der Kampenwand im Chiemgau. Dort ist der Reitweg eine gute Teststrecke. Teils felsig wie Gardatrails, teils Schotter und Waldwurzeln. Bin bergauf wie bergab sehr begeistert! Bin jetzt aber erst in der Neutral-Position vom Ride 9 gefahren. Am Wochenende werde ich jetzt mal den etwas flacheren Lenkwinkel testen.
> ...




Glaube man sollte das mit dem Gewicht in Bezug aufs Ride9 System nicht so eng sehen. Geht da eher um die Progression oder nicht?!
Wenn du also gerne weich fährst aber Durchschläge sammelst, auf mehr Progression einstellen. Schon ein eine Weile her, dass ich mir das genauer angeschaut habe - so hab ichs zumindest in Erinnerung.


----------



## joeruest (29. Mai 2013)

Ahoi Gemeinde, 

einen hab ich noch . Ich habe mal die Laufräder so wie Sie Serienmässig geliefert wurden (incl. Scheibe, Ritzel etc. etc.) gewogen.

Das Hinterrad bringt stolze 2520 g und das Vorderrad geizt auch nicht rum und lässt 1950 g springen.

Zieht man jetzt die Komponenten wie Reifen , Schlauch etc. ab muss der nackte Laufradsatz ca. 2070 g wiegen. 

Da scheint es noch eine Menge Potential zu geben. irgendwo habe ich mal gelesen, das die Wheeltech Naben ähnlich schwer sind wie die Formula-Dinger. 
Hat da einer Erfahrung mit ?


----------



## Elefantenvogel (29. Mai 2013)

Ja nun.... Klar ist da noch eine Menge Potential- vorausgesetzt, du hast das nÃ¶tige Kleingeld und bist bereit, nach dem Kauf des Bikes noch einmal ein wenig Kohle in den LRS zu stecken- 1500- 1600gr gehen schon, denke du wirst dafÃ¼r so um die 600- 1000â¬ zahlen (kann mich aber auch vertun und sie sind mittlerweile gÃ¼nstiger, was ich aber bezweifle.)


----------



## kaizi (29. Mai 2013)

Ich habe die Syntace W35 montiert, kann ich nach'm Urlaub mal wiegen.
Der Grip mit 1,2 Bar bei 100kg Fahrergewicht ist unglaublich!


----------



## Radical_53 (29. Mai 2013)

Aus genau dem Grund kaufe ich keine Kompletträder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joeruest (30. Mai 2013)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Aus genau dem Grund kaufe ich keine Kompletträder.



Das ist richtig. Ich dachte nur, das komplettrad ist insgesamt günstiger, weil die komponenten wie gabel, schaltung etc. Quasi gesponsert werden. Das "gesparte" geld investiert man dann als ersatz der schwachen Komponenten.

So, ich schau mal, das ich noch ein paar kilometer mit dem formidablen rocky fahren kann.

Gruß aus dem canyonland
Josef


----------



## kaizi (30. Mai 2013)

Leider gibt es das 750er nicht als Rahmenset solo...


----------



## Elefantenvogel (30. Mai 2013)

Und sooooo furchtbar schwer sind 13,6kg ja auch nicht ;-)


----------



## Soulbrother (7. Juni 2013)

​[ame="http://vimeo.com/67707262"]Nelson BC Singletrack on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Nikedge (12. Juni 2013)

hey leute,

kurze frage,

welche rahmengröße bei 176,5cm und schrittlänge von ca. 82cm.
Händler sagt L, also online händler, hab leider keine möglichkeit das bike zutesten.

es handelt sich um das altitude 750.

liebe grüße


----------



## hotroder (12. Juni 2013)

Ich fahr das 750 in medium bei 1,82m und 84cm schritt .


----------



## Marki72 (12. Juni 2013)

Nikedge schrieb:


> hey leute,
> 
> kurze frage,
> 
> ...



Servus!

Ich bin 181cm und fahre das L. Meiner Mng nach fällts etwas kürzer aus als andere Rahmen. Ich glaub horizontal gemessen 60,5cm. Andere Rahmen fallen 1 - 1,5cm länger aus.
Mir taugts super, dürfte jedoch auch 1 cm länger sein.
Mach lieber einen noch kürzeren Vorbau drauf, dann lenkt es sich schön direkt! Bei mir glaub ich ist ein 65mm drauf.

Wo kommst Du her? In Oberaudorf bei Inntal-Bike, der hat einige da!

Gruß Markus


----------



## Nikedge (12. Juni 2013)

genau der ist mein online-hÃ¤ndler  wÃ¼rde das bike fÃ¼r knackige 2800â¬ bekommen.
er hat mir halt zur L geraten.
komme aus dÃ¼sseldorf  ist also ein bisschen was weit weg , leider!

liebe grÃ¼Ãe


----------



## Nikedge (12. Juni 2013)

habe einen händler gefunden und bin eins in l probe gefahren, es passt sehr gut, aber ich muss zu geben, dass ich es in l schon recht kompakt finde, also m wäre mir zu klein gewesen, definitiv!
danke für die antworten.

liebe grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nikedge (12. Juni 2013)

...


----------



## sinucello (18. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

bin das 770 MSL 18" in Willingen gefahren und es hat mir sehr gut gefallen. Lief sehr ruhig und kletterte auch gut. Das Ride 9 war flach eingestellt. Im unteren Teil der Freeride-Strecke kam es mir in den Anliegerkurven aber etwas behäbiger vor als das Genius und vor allen Dingen das Nicolai 650B - das fühlte sich richtig wieselflink an. Leider habe ich es dann nicht mehr geschafft, das Altitude nochmal mit steilerem Sitzrohrwinkel zu fahren - muss ich dann noch anderswo nachholen. Wird das Rad in Kurven spürbar agiler, wenn man das Ride-9 steiler einstellt? Anders kann ich mir den Unterschied eigentlich nicht erklären, denn die Kettenstreben sind bei den anderen Bikes ja noch länger:

Altitude: 428
Nicolai: 436
Genius: 440

Ciao,
Sacha


----------



## Nikedge (24. Juni 2013)

kann mir kurz jemand die dämpfer einbaumaße des 750er sagen?

liebe grüße


----------



## Marki72 (24. Juni 2013)

sinucello schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bin das 770 MSL 18" in Willingen gefahren und es hat mir sehr gut gefallen. Lief sehr ruhig und kletterte auch gut. Das Ride 9 war flach eingestellt. Im unteren Teil der Freeride-Strecke kam es mir in den Anliegerkurven aber etwas behäbiger vor als das Genius und vor allen Dingen das Nicolai 650B - das fühlte sich richtig wieselflink an. Leider habe ich es dann nicht mehr geschafft, das Altitude nochmal mit steilerem Sitzrohrwinkel zu fahren - muss ich dann noch anderswo nachholen. Wird das Rad in Kurven spürbar agiler, wenn man das Ride-9 steiler einstellt? Anders kann ich mir den Unterschied eigentlich nicht erklären, denn die Kettenstreben sind bei den anderen Bikes ja noch länger:
> 
> ...



Hallo Sascha!

Ich fahre das 770er und bin grad zurück von einer ausgiebigen Trail Tour im Engadin in der Schweiz.
Ich habe mit dem Ride9 auch schon etwas experimentiert und fahr es momentan in der nächstflacheren Einstellung als in Neutralstellung.
Um so flacher die Einstellung um so weniger agil wird das Bike, was ganz logisch ist. Es wird dann halt abfahrtslastiger. Und im flachem Gelände wirkt es etwas kippeliger.
Mein Kumpel fährt das neue Genius und mußte neidlos anerkennen, das das Alti besser läuft als sein Genius, vor allem hat die Float Gabel ein spürbar besseres Ansprechverhalten als die Talas im Genius.
Der schweizer Guide hat das Alti auch ausprobiert (fährt selber Stumpi29) und war ebenfalls hin und weg davon!
Ich hab vom Jekyll, Remedy, Spicy alles mögliche probiert und muß sagen das Alti ist bis jetzt mein Favourit!
Und entgegen so mancher Meinung finde ich das das 650b spürbar ruhiger im groben Geläuf ist!

Viele Grüße
Markus


----------



## joeruest (24. Juni 2013)

Ich hab vom Jekyll, Remedy, Spicy alles mögliche probiert und muß sagen das Alti ist bis jetzt mein Favourit!
Und entgegen so mancher Meinung finde ich das das 650b spürbar ruhiger im groben Geläuf ist!

Viele Grüße
Markus[/QUOTE]

Ahoi Leute, 

also ich bin jetzt mit meinen 770ér 3 Tage in den Dolomiten unterwegs gewesen. Insgesamt 3600 hm, steile Rampen bis 20 % Flowtrails , manchmal ein wenig ruppiger, also alles dabei, was  Biken so ausmacht. 
Ich bringe mit Gepäck ganze 0,1 to zusammen und habe nach einigem Experimentieren das Setting 8 für mich entdeckt. Das ist für Schwere Jungs und die Neutralstellung. Das passt am besten, wenn das Gelände alles bietet..... Ich kann nur Markus zustimmen; das Alti ist das stimmigste Bike was ich bisher gefahren habe.

Nach dem Dolomiten Test werden jetzt noch die Laufräder gewechselt  (American Classic mit 24 mm Maulweite) mit extra breiten Schlappen. 
Da weiß ich allerdings noch nicht, was ich da nehme. Bisher war ich mit meinem Mojo HD und den FAT Alberts super bedient. Die gibt es aber in 650 B halt nicht. 
Grüße aus dem Canyonland Koblenz


----------



## sinucello (25. Juni 2013)

Hi Markus,


Marki72 schrieb:


> Um so flacher die Einstellung um so weniger agil wird das Bike, was ganz logisch ist. Es wird dann halt abfahrtslastiger. Und im flachem Gelände wirkt es etwas kippeliger.


Danke für die Schilderung deiner Eindrücke. Werde es dann wohl nochmal mit einer etwas steileren Einstellung durch enge Kurven jagen. Es hat mir wie gesagt sehr gut gefallen aber für den Preis von 5.300 muss es sich deutlich stärker vom gefühlt etwas agileren, ebenfalls verdammt guten und 1300 EUR günstigeren Scott Genius 720 (das 710 kostet 4,8K) abheben. 
Ciao,
Sacha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joeruest (27. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

Noch ein paar Infos zum Gewichtsthema beim Alti. Ich habe jetzt die Serienlaufräder beim 770 er durch die american classic am ust getauscht. Die classics sind mit 24 mm innenbreite ordentlich breit.
Also heute montiert. Vorne konnte ich den nobby nic nicht schlauchlos montieren. Der reifen lies sich ganz einfach per hand auf die felge ziehen. Der ist irgenwie zu groß ausgefallen. Hinten klappte es besser. Diese kombi hat ehrliche 600 g rausgeholt. So wiegt das Rocky jetzt 13 kg. 
Das alte serien hinterrad wiegt nämlich 1140 g. 

Für ein allmountain mit leichtem Enduro Einschlag ganz ordentlich. 
Ok andere Reifen müssen dann noch drauf......


----------



## PhiTh (2. Juli 2013)

Hallo Leute,
Weiß eigentlich jemand wann die 2014er Modelle vom Altitude vorgestellt werden?? Das Instinct haben sie ja bereits veröffentlicht...
Gruß


----------



## na!To (2. Juli 2013)

PhiTh schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> Weiß eigentlich jemand wann die 2014er Modelle vom Altitude vorgestellt werden?? Das Instinct haben sie ja bereits veröffentlicht...
> Gruß



Anfang August. Allerdings bekommt die Allgemeinheit die Infos erst zur Eurobike.
An den Bikes ändert sich bis auf die Farbe sowieso nicht viel


----------



## PhiTh (3. Juli 2013)

Dankeschön, ich hab ja die Hoffnung dass es 2014 eine Reverb Sattelstütze beim 750er gibt, vor nem
Farbwechsel hab ich eher Angst  Ich bin gespannt!


----------



## Nikedge (12. Juli 2013)

nur noch mal ne kurze frage, welches achsensystem? 142 oder?


----------



## na!To (13. Juli 2013)

Nikedge schrieb:


> nur noch mal ne kurze frage, welches achsensystem? 142 oder?



Jop. 12x142mmm  *!Shimano!* ... nicht DT Swiss x-12


----------



## mtb-saanenland (15. Juli 2013)

2014 Altitude 770 MSL Rally Edition




http://www.bikes.com/bikes/altitude-rally-edition/2014


----------



## Baums (16. Juli 2013)

Hier noch der passende Artikel zum 2014er Alti auf Pinkbike mit coolen pics aus Whistler:

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Rocky-Mountain-Altitude-770-Rally-Edition.html


----------



## Nussketier (3. August 2013)

Geil!
Gibt es das Altitude Rally auch in Deutschland?
Wenn ja, wo liegt denn das preislich in etwa? Damit ich mein Sparschwein schon mal vorbereiten kann, vom Hammer erschlagen zu werden...


----------



## Igetyou (3. August 2013)

Würde mich auch interessieren.
Tippe aber auf > 5k


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotroder (3. August 2013)

5499 als 770rsl


----------



## hotroder (3. August 2013)

hotroder schrieb:


> 5499 als 770rsl



Und für Deuschland verfügbar .


----------



## Nussketier (3. August 2013)

Danke schön. Das ist natürlich schon ne echte Ansage, ob ich das bei der Regierung durchbekomme? Muß ich wohl mal in einer Freitagsspätnachmittagssitzung in einem unbeobachteten Moment zur Abstimmung bringen.Aber es ist echt lecker


----------



## Igetyou (4. August 2013)

Umwerfermontage möglich??


----------



## hotroder (5. August 2013)

Ja umwerfermontage ist möglich


----------



## Igetyou (5. August 2013)

Geil.
Das Bike steht auf der Liste weit oben..
Was sagt ihr zur Haltbarkeit?
Meint ihr das Teil kann Enduromäßig richtig getreten werden?
Die Videos von RM sind ja immer richtig gut..


----------



## hotroder (6. August 2013)

Ich bekomm mein Altitude 770MSL Rally Edition bis zum Wochenende


----------



## Nussketier (6. August 2013)

Da wäre ich ja mal an realen Bildern und Fahreindrücken interessiert...


----------



## hotroder (6. August 2013)

War am WE bei den Rocky Days im KWT und bin das Bike dort gefahren .... Sehr beeindruckend !  Werde Bilder von meinem sofort posten wenns da ist .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhiTh (6. August 2013)

Ich glaub ich muss echt mal mit meinem BikehÃ¤ndler sprechen ob ich endlich mal ein Bildchen meines letzte Woche ausgelieferten Altitude 750msl (2014) einstellen darf?! ð
Wirklich super schÃ¶n!! Bei den 2014er Modellen hat sich in Sachen Optik einiges getan


----------



## hotroder (6. August 2013)

PhiTh schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich muss echt mal mit meinem BikehÃ¤ndler sprechen ob ich endlich mal ein Bildchen meines letzte Woche ausgelieferten Altitude 750msl (2014) einstellen darf?! ï¿½ï¿½
> Wirklich super schÃ¶n!! Bei den 2014er Modellen hat sich in Sachen Optik einiges getan




mach halt


----------



## Igetyou (6. August 2013)

Genau!
Mach mal


----------



## PhiTh (7. August 2013)

So, hier also ein Bild meines 750MSL. Aufgenommen nach einer Tour am Samstag, leider nur mit dem Handy, deshalb auch die etwas schlechtere Qualität..:-( Ich denke aber man kann erkennen auf was es ankommt


----------



## ]:-> (7. August 2013)

@PhiTh: wow, sehr hübsch, viel Spass damit!

Hat jemand die Rally Edition mit dem neuen FoxFloatX Dämpfer mal im Vergleich zum normalen gefahren? 
War zweimal auf dem Alti 790 unterwegs dieses Jahr, aber irgendwie nie so recht vom Hinterbau überzeugt, fühlte sich immer nach kaum mehr Federweg als im Element an, eher wie ein Touren-Fully mit überlanger Gabel. Kein Vergleich zu Enduro-Fahrwerken wie 301 oder Jekyll. Habe da aber echt große Hoffnung mit dem neuen Fox FloatX Dämpfer, da dieses Gefühl von einigen amerikanischen Reviews auch angesprochen wurde. Wenn sich da also richtung Enduro was getan hat, dann steht auch bald eins im Fuhrpark, allerdings mit 2-Fach Umbau!


----------



## hotroder (7. August 2013)

]:->;10837130 schrieb:
			
		

> @PhiTh: wow, sehr hübsch, viel Spass damit!
> 
> Hat jemand die Rally Edition mit dem neuen FoxFloatX Dämpfer mal im Vergleich zum normalen gefahren?
> War zweimal auf dem Alti 790 unterwegs dieses Jahr, aber irgendwie nie so recht vom Hinterbau überzeugt, fühlte sich immer nach kaum mehr Federweg als im Element an, eher wie ein Touren-Fully mit überlanger Gabel. Kein Vergleich zu Enduro-Fahrwerken wie 301 oder Jekyll. Habe da aber echt große Hoffnung mit dem neuen Fox FloatX Dämpfer, da dieses Gefühl von einigen amerikanischen Reviews auch angesprochen wurde. Wenn sich da also richtung Enduro was getan hat, dann steht auch bald eins im Fuhrpark, allerdings mit 2-Fach Umbau!



Ich bins am WE gefahren , geht wesentlich fluffiger ;-) ich bekomm meins ende Woche und werde auch gleich auf 2-fach umbauen ..... der Dämpfer ist ein Traum !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ]:-> (8. August 2013)

Welchen technischen Unterschied machen denn die Sitz-und Kettenstreben aus Alu bzw. Carbon. Ist das aus Stabilitäts-oder aus Kostengründen unterschiedlich? Ein Eigenaufbau mit Pike wäre ja auch was nettes, wobei dann ist wieder nur der normale Dämpfer drin...


----------



## PhiTh (9. August 2013)

]:->;10842690 schrieb:
			
		

> Welchen technischen Unterschied machen denn die Sitz-und Kettenstreben aus Alu bzw. Carbon. Ist das aus Stabilitäts-oder aus Kostengründen unterschiedlich? Ein Eigenaufbau mit Pike wäre ja auch was nettes, wobei dann ist wieder nur der normale Dämpfer drin...


 

Aus persöhnlicher Erfahrung bevorzuge ich einen Carbon-Rahmen und einen Alu Hinterbau.  Der Hinterbau wird am Bike schon sehr stark beansprucht! 
Ich hatte dieses Jahr (zugegebenermaßen kein RM Bike) einen Bruch der Kettenstrebe an einer Verbundstelle! 
Anfänglich hat sich das angefühlt also ob bei jedem starken Tritt in die Pedale die Kassette etwas durchrutscht, bis ich bemerkt habe, dass jedes Mal an der Verbundstelle die Kettenstrebe 5mm auseinandergezogen wurde. Da ist mir ersteinmal richtig bewusst geworden was die Kettenstrebe an Kräfte bei Beschleunigung, Bremsen sowie beim Überfahren von Unebenheiten aushalten muss.

Darüber hinaus behaupte ich mal dass wenn man mal an einem Stein oder Ähnlichem mit dem Bike hängen bleibt, dann ist das doch am ehesten mit der Kettenstrebe. In engen Spitzkehren o.Ä. kann das schonmal vorkommen. Für den Wald und Wiesen Biker dürfte das egal sein, im Alpinen Gelände fühle ICH mich mit nem Alu Hinterbau irgendwie besser. Ich hab mir deshalb sehr gerne das Altitude mit Carbon Rahmen und Alu Hinterbau gekauft. Rein vom Gewicht dürfte der Unterschied nicht riesig sein. Das ist aber nur meine persönliche Meinung. Es gibt mit Sicherheit auch sehr viele glückliche Biker mit Carbon-Hinterbau


----------



## hotroder (9. August 2013)

Endlich da .... nun noch diverse Umbauten vornehmen und ab auf den Trail !!!


----------



## ]:-> (9. August 2013)

> Endlich da .... nun noch diverse Umbauten vornehmen und ab auf den Trail !!!


Woah...ich freu mich auf Fotos wenns fertrig ist und Infos zu deinem Umbau und ca. Gewicht und...einfach alle Infos 
Und natürlich einen Fahrbericht, bin sehr gespannt wie es sich mit dem Dämpfer fährt - wünsche dir ein schönes Wochenende mit dem RallyAlti 

Bzgl. Alu vs Carbon Hinterbau meinte ich eher so sachen wie Steifigkeit. Habe bei mtbr z.B. gelesen, dass der Carbon Hinterbau etwas weich wäre bei harter Fahrweise, da die Streben innen keine Verstärkungen hätten. Ich kann das nicht beurteilen, deswegen die Frage.


----------



## Nussketier (9. August 2013)

hotroder schrieb:


> Endlich da .... nun noch diverse Umbauten vornehmen und ab auf den Trail !!!



Was für ein Kabelsalat. Das würde bei mir als erstes ausgemistet.
Aber ansonsten schick.

Zu den Ketten- und Sitzstreben: Sind die bei den Carbonmodellen nicht serienmäßig aus Carbon oder kann man sich das aussuchen?


----------



## hotroder (9. August 2013)

Umgebaut auf Shimano XT / XTR , 2-fach Race Face Turbine und Schwalbe Hans Dampf Trailstar .


----------



## ]:-> (9. August 2013)

> Zu den Ketten- und Sitzstreben: Sind die bei den Carbonmodellen nicht serienmäßig aus Carbon oder kann man sich das aussuchen?


Sind serienmäßig, kauft man also das Rahmenset hat man Carbon, kauft man ein 770er Komplettbike ist es Alu.

  @hotroder: woah...wenn die Grüntöne live harmonieren, dann ist es rattenscharf...spricht mich persönlich voll an!


----------



## joeruest (16. August 2013)

ahoi Leute, 

ich fahre seit einiger Zeit ein 770 msl. Jetzt habe ich bei H und S Bikediscount eine schöne x.0 Kurbel mit Carbon bash (ohne Innenlager) gesehen. die würde ich gerne anstelle der RF Kurbel drauf machen. Wisst Ihr, welche Version ich da für das Alti nehmen muss ?Oder ist das egal, weil das Innenlager ja drinn bleibt ?  Bin Kaufmann und hab da wenig Ahnung und mein Bikehändler iss in Urlaub. 

Das Angebot bei H und S ist halt oft begrenzt. 

joe


----------



## hotroder (16. August 2013)

Du brauchst in diesem Fall GXP Pressfit Innenlager .... das im Alti eingebaute RF passt nicht ! 
Achtung ..... BB30 Kurbeln passen nicht !


----------



## ]:-> (16. August 2013)

@hotroder: warste schon unterwegs mit dem Alti? Wie macht es sich so, was können die 2014er Federelemente von Fox? Würde mich sehr über einen ersten Bericht freuen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotroder (16. August 2013)

]:->;10864075 schrieb:
			
		

> @hotroder: warste schon unterwegs mit dem Alti? Wie macht es sich so, was können die 2014er Federelemente von Fox? Würde mich sehr über einen ersten Bericht freuen.



Morgen gehts zum erstenmal mit dem neuen Alti auf Tour .... bin selber gespannt wie sichs im Alltag fährt .


----------



## joeruest (16. August 2013)

hotroder schrieb:


> Du brauchst in diesem Fall GXP Pressfit Innenlager .... das im Alti eingebaute RF passt nicht !
> Achtung ..... BB30 Kurbeln passen nicht !



Danke, danke. Also muss ich noch ein innenlager dazukaufen.


----------



## hotroder (19. August 2013)

]:->;10864075 schrieb:
			
		

> @hotroder: warste schon unterwegs mit dem Alti? Wie macht es sich so, was können die 2014er Federelemente von Fox? Würde mich sehr über einen ersten Bericht freuen.



So , am WE waren wir unterwegs mit dem Alti .... das Bike geht wie erwartet noch fluffiger !!! Der Float X hat SO ein feines Ansprechverhalten ... WOW .

Die Float geht für die erste Ausfahrt auch schon sehr fein .... muss vorne und hinten noch etwas Druck aus den Federelementen lassen dann ists perfekt .... halt ... das Ride 9 wieder auf die selbe Postition bringen wie bei meinem Alti 750 dann ists PERFEKT !!!!


----------



## kaizi (20. August 2013)

hotroder schrieb:


> So , am WE waren wir unterwegs mit dem Alti .... das Bike geht wie erwartet noch fluffiger !!! Der Float X hat SO ein feines Ansprechverhalten ... WOW .
> 
> Die Float geht für die erste Ausfahrt auch schon sehr fein .... muss vorne und hinten noch etwas Druck aus den Federelementen lassen dann ists perfekt .... halt ... das Ride 9 wieder auf die selbe Postition bringen wie bei meinem Alti 750 dann ists PERFEKT !!!!



Welches Alti 750 hattest du denn vorher, etwa das Vorjahresmodell?
Dann hättest du ja den direkten Vergleich zwischen den Dämpfern.
Würde mich interessieren, habe das 2013er 750er, lohnt sich der Umbau des Dämpfers?


----------



## Radical_53 (20. August 2013)

Was sich viel eher lohnt ist ein auf Fahrer und Rahmen abgestimmter Dämpfer. Das macht bedeutend mehr aus als jedes "Upgrade" seitens des Herstellers.


----------



## ]:-> (20. August 2013)

Danke hotroder! Falls du tatsächlich Vergleiche ziehen kannst wäre toll, wie gesagt 2013 war ich weder von der verbauten 34er Fox Gabel noch von der Hinterbau-Performance sonderlich angetan (zwei Testfahrten im richtigen Gelände mit dem 790er). Aber da war ich ja wohl nicht der einzige, sodass Fox (angeblich) änderungen vorgenommen hat.

Interessant, verbaut Rocky (inzwischen) auch nurnoch die Standart-Varianten oder sind es noch speziell abgestimmte Varianten der Dämpfer?


----------



## kaizi (22. August 2013)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Was sich viel eher lohnt ist ein auf Fahrer und Rahmen abgestimmter Dämpfer. Das macht bedeutend mehr aus als jedes "Upgrade" seitens des Herstellers.



Der Cane Creek Double Barrel Air CS vielleicht?
Soll ja laut Testbericht gut einstellbar sein:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/07...arrel-air-cs-vorstellung-und-kurzfahrbericht/


----------



## Radical_53 (22. August 2013)

Das ist sicher ein guter Dämpfer aber das meinte ich damit nicht einmal.

Was einen maßgeblichen Effekt bringt ist die interne Abstimmung des Dämpfers. Die bestimmt dann z.B. auch in welchem Bereich es sich auswirkt wenn jemand an den Verstellrädchen dreht  
Wenn diese Abstimmung auf Fahrer & Hinterbau angepaßt wird läßt sich der Dämpfer viel effektiver einstellen (im besten Falle ist jeder Klick praktisch nutzbar) und kann auch viel effektiver arbeiten.
Sinn macht die Abstimmung natürlich besonders wenn man sie bei einem Dämpfer vornimmt der schon grundlegend gut gebaut ist bzw. auch das entsprechende Potenzial besitzt.


----------



## Forcierer. (25. August 2013)

Welche Dämpfer Einbaulänge hat den das Altitude?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aigeus (9. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

seit kurzem bin ich auch stolzer Besitzer eines 750msl.

Im Prinzip ist das Teil super! Wurde gleich am Gardasee "eingefahren"... Das hat schon seeehr viel Spaß gemacht...

Aber 2 Punkte habe ich:

1. Am 2ten Tag begann der Hinterbau jämmerlichst unter Belastung durch Treten zu knarzen (nein, kein Knarzen bei "nur" Einfedern)... Das Treten wird mit zunehmender Belastung stärker (logischerweise am schlimmsten bei Wiegetritt). Ich habe so weit schon die meisten üblichen Verdächtigen durch - Lager nachgezogen / gecheckt. Kettenblätter sind fest. Achse hinten gefettet. Tretlager / achse gefettet. Aber immer noch nervt das Knarzen. Als letztes bleibt nun noch die Kasette abzunehmen und den Freilaufkörper zu fetten. Dann gehen mir aber die Ideen aus... Hat jemand von euch noch eine.

2. Ist es jemandem von euch gelungen, den Dämpfer hinten so einzustellen, das er zumindest in der "Trail" Stufe zeimlich wippfrei auch im Wiegetritt arbeitet?

Danke für eure Antworten!


----------



## Marki72 (9. September 2013)

Servus!

Hatte genau das gleiche Problem und habe auch so herumprobiert wie Du! Erst als ich die Lager des Hinterbaus komplett gesäubert und gefettet, dann wars sofort weg. Dort fängt sich gerne feiner Staub. Vor allem mit dem Hochdruckreiniger bläst man den Dreck mit Druck in jede noch so kleine Ritze!
Sattelstütze ist es auch oft gern und man sucht sich blöde. Fällt bei dir aber flach, weils  im wiegetritt genauso ist. 

Grüße Markus


----------



## Aigeus (10. September 2013)

Marki72 schrieb:


> Servus!
> Hatte genau das gleiche Problem und habe auch so herumprobiert wie Du! Erst als ich die Lager des Hinterbaus komplett gesäubert und gefettet, dann wars sofort weg. ...



Danke für deine Antwort!

Na, da bin ich ja erst Mal froh... Geteiltes Leid ist halbes Leid... 

Nachdem gestern die letzte Massnahme an der Kasette auch nichts gebracht hat müssen es nun definitiv die Hinterbaulager sein...

Hast du vielleicht noch ein paar Tips für mich? 

"Einfach" per Imbus die Lagerdeckel öffnen und hinein mit Fett? Oder hast du die Lager ganz ausgebaut? Hast du das bei allen gemacht? Auch beim Hauptlager?

Und noch zu meiner 2ten Frage: Hast du bei dir den Hinterbau halbwegs wippfrei abstimmen können (zumindest im Trail Modus)?

Kann es sein: Meiner subjektiven Wahrnehmung nach sind ist das Fox Fahrwerk äußerst penibel abzustimmen... Von DTSwiss / Magura (am alten Liteville) bin ich das ganz anders gewöhnt... Und irgendwie fühlt es sich auch bei jeder Ausfahrt etwas anders an... Was ich als "straff abgestimmt" von der letzten Ausfahrt in Erinnerung hatte kommt beim nächsten Mal gerne "flowig-gefühlt" daher... Kann es sein, das schon Temperaturunterschiede bzw. mit / ohne Tagesrucksack (ich selber bin fast im 0,1 Tonnen bereich.... , da hat so ein rucksack doch kaum Effekt...) einen Unterschied machen...?!

Gruss, Thomas


----------



## Achtung71 (11. September 2013)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne mein Altitude 730 auf 11-fach umrüsten. Weiss jemand, ob man die Wheeltech Nabe umrüsten kann?

Danke für Infos!


----------



## Marki72 (12. September 2013)

Aigeus schrieb:


> Danke für deine Antwort!
> 
> Na, da bin ich ja erst Mal froh... Geteiltes Leid ist halbes Leid...
> 
> ...



Hallo Thomas

ja, hab einfach die Lagerdeckel geöffnet, dann alles gereinigt, Fett rein und schon war Schluß mit Knarzen!
Temperatur macht eher wenig aus, da der Dämpfer ohnehin warm wird beim aus und einfedern.
So ein Rucksack wiegt auch schnell mal 7 - 8kg, die man sicherlich merkt.
Ich will Dich zwar nicht beleidigen, aber um die 100 kg Gewicht macht die Fahrwerksabstimmung nicht unbedingt leichter, ist aber meiner Mng nach machbar!
Ich finde jedenfalls die Werksabstimmung schon sehr gut! Da hab ich mich z.B. beim Jekyll wesentlich schwerer getan!
Im Prinzip ist es meistens so, wenn Du ein weitgehend Wippfreies Fahrwerk willst, mußt Du einfach hohe Drücke fahren. 
Das wirkt sich wieder negativ auf die Bergab-Performance aus.

Mir persönlich ist ein gut abgestimmtes, fluffiges Fahrwerk bergab lieber, sonst kann ich mir gleich ein RaceFullie kaufen.

Wie der berühmte Philosoph Mick Jagger schon sagte:
"You can´t always get what you want"

Ich finde jedenfalls das Alti Fahrwerk eins der Besten das ich seit langem gefahren bin! Mein LP Spicy, Remedy und Jekyll waren auch super, das Alti finde ich jedoch noch besser!

Viele Grüße
Markus


----------



## ]:-> (13. September 2013)

Marki72 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ich finde jedenfalls das Alti Fahrwerk eins der Besten das ich seit langem gefahren bin! Mein LP Spicy, Remedy und Jekyll waren auch super, das Alti finde ich jedoch noch besser!
> 
> ...



Hi interssant dass du diese Räder alle schon im Vergleich gefahren bist. Welches Alti fährst du denn genau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joeruest (14. September 2013)

Ich finde jedenfalls das Alti Fahrwerk eins der Besten das ich seit langem gefahren bin! Mein LP Spicy, Remedy und Jekyll waren auch super, das Alti finde ich jedoch noch besser!

Viele Grüße
Markus[/QUOTE]

Da kann ich nur zustimmen. Mit Rucksack bringe ich die 100 kg fast auch. Bisher bin ich mit dem werkseitigen Setup vollkommen zufrieden. Ich hab auch wenig druck im Dämpfer. Und wenn es bergauf wippt, klick ich halt zweimal am Lenkerhebel und Ruhe ist. 
Ich fahre derzeit Setting 8.


----------



## kaizi (14. September 2013)

ich bin auch knapp über der 100kg Grenze, finde aber das sich auch bei meinem Gewicht das Fahrwerk gut einstellen lässt.


----------



## Aigeus (16. September 2013)

@markus: Danke noch Mal für die Hinweise. Eine kleine "Schmiersession" hat alle meine Knarz-Probleme gelöst. Wie du sagtest: Deckel ab, Fett rein, Knarzen weg.

Gefühlt spricht der Hinterbau nun auch viel besser an. Auch das Setup habe ich nun langsam ganz gut im Griff. Ich kenne die Nummern nicht, aber mein Insert ist in der Position "Dicke, bergauf" (  ;-)   ). Ein paar Versuche mit der Druckstufendämpfung haben mittlerweile für recht viel Ruhe gesorgt.

Was mich noch interessieren würde: Ich habe nun (beim endlich Putzen) bemerkt, das mein HR von wirklich mauer Qualität ist (Standardsatz des 750MSL). Zwei Speichen war total lose, die anderen mit kaum Spannung. das VR war dagegen so weit ok (meiner naiven Ansicht nach).

Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen?

Und um gleich noch eine weitere Diskussion vom Zaun zu brechen: Was würdet ihr / habt ihr geändert / getunt / verbessert?

Ich werde auf einen längeren Vorbau (80mm) und einen 78cm Flatbar wechseln. Davon erhoffe ich mir mehr druck bergauf und gleich gute Fahreigenschaften bergab.


----------



## joeruest (16. September 2013)

Aigeus schrieb:


> @markus: Danke noch Mal für die Hinweise. Eine kleine "Schmiersession" hat alle meine Knarz-Probleme gelöst. Wie du sagtest: Deckel ab, Fett rein, Knarzen weg.
> 
> Gefühlt spricht der Hinterbau nun auch viel besser an. Auch das Setup habe ich nun langsam ganz gut im Griff. Ich kenne die Nummern nicht, aber mein Insert ist in der Position "Dicke, bergauf" (  ;-)   ). Ein paar Versuche mit der Druckstufendämpfung haben mittlerweile für recht viel Ruhe gesorgt.
> 
> ...



Jo. Ich habe mein 770 er auch nach und nach verbessert. Als Laufradsatz habe ich den American Classic AM tubless drauf. Der ist zwar nicht ganz preiswert, ist aber super stabil (110 kg), hat eine breite Felge (Innendurchmesser 24 mm) und rollt super leicht. Ich bin richtig begeistert. 
letzte Woche habe ich die AVID x.9 gegen die Shimano XT getauscht. Bei meiner Bremse ist der Druckpunkt trotz entlüfterei immer wieder gewandert. Das haben mir auch andere User bestätigt. Deshalb mussten die Avids weichen. 

Zum Ride on Setup. Auf der HP von Rocky gibt es die Erklärungen zum Ride 9 System. Für uns "schwere Jungs" gibt es da drei Varianten: Neutrale Stellung (die fahre ich derzeit), mehr Bergab und mehr bergauf. 
Vielleicht bringt das Dir schon mehr, ohne das Du Lenker und Vorbau wechseln musst.


----------



## tommespommes (17. September 2013)

servus jungs! nachdem ich in saalbach nen händler mit der vollcarbonflitsche gesehen hab und er mir sagte dass der rahmen mit dämpfer knapp unter 2,5kg liegt bin ich auch ziemlich interessiert meinem flatty nen kollegen zu gönnen. allerdings is mir der carbonrahmen ein wenig zu teuer. hat einer von euch das gewicht von dem alurahmen parat? ich spiele mit dem gedanken ein alubike zu holen und dann komplett umzubauen. hab ich mit dem flatty auch gemacht. mein zielgewicht liegt mit reverb bei max. 13kg gr. l


----------



## kaizi (18. September 2013)

tommespommes schrieb:


> servus jungs! nachdem ich in saalbach nen händler mit der vollcarbonflitsche gesehen hab und er mir sagte dass der rahmen mit dämpfer knapp unter 2,5kg liegt bin ich auch ziemlich interessiert meinem flatty nen kollegen zu gönnen. allerdings is mir der carbonrahmen ein wenig zu teuer. hat einer von euch das gewicht von dem alurahmen parat? ich spiele mit dem gedanken ein alubike zu holen und dann komplett umzubauen. hab ich mit dem flatty auch gemacht. mein zielgewicht liegt mit reverb bei max. 13kg gr. l



Ich habe genau das gemacht, Alukomplettrad, dann alles ausser Dämpfer und Gabel getauscht. Aber da kommst du (je nach dem was du natürlich verbaust) nicht günstiger weg. 
Bei mir war es nicht auf Grund der Kosten, ich fühle mich mit Carbon nicht richtig wohl.
Und wenn du unter 13 kg kommen möchtest wird es zwangsweise teuer...
Aber dafür hat man dann die Komponenten verbaut die man gerne haben möchte und zu einem passen.


----------



## tommespommes (18. September 2013)

eben... genau daher würde mich das rahmengewicht (muss nicht genau sein) interessieren. bein nem 3kg-rahmen wird es schon hart mit dem ziel... das fahrwerk würde bei mir eh rausfliegen... ich mag füchse net... wenn man die teile ungefahren vertickt bekommt man immernoch was mehr. davon abgesehen sind die komponenten an den teuren hobeln einfach nicht das was ich haben will. bin mit shimano (bremsen und schaltung) verheiratet. fahrwerk würde von rs oder noch lieber von mz/ccdb air cs kommen... da muss man aber erstmal schaun wie das vom gewicht/preis her hinkommt. is im moment eh noch net akut, nur recherche.


----------



## Igetyou (29. September 2013)

Forcierer. schrieb:


> Welche Dämpfer Einbaulänge hat den das Altitude?



Würde mich auch interessieren?
Ist das ein Sondermaß wie bei Speiseeis oder ein Standardmaß?


----------



## na!To (29. September 2013)

Och Mädels. Bikeaction hat da so ne schöne Seite :Tech-Support

Und da ist das hier zu finden: Altitude 2013 Tech-Specs


----------



## Igetyou (29. September 2013)

Danke!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jumibrei (1. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Leute,
ich könnte noch ein Altitude 2013 in Größe M haben. Bin mir aber noch unschlüssig ob es nicht zu klein ist. Probefahrt muss ich erst noch machen, ist aber halt nur einmal um den Block auf der Straße.
Bin 182 cm gross und habe eine Schrittlänge von 86 cm
Ich habe in diesem Thread schon unterschiedliches gelesen. Wie sind denn Eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## Igetyou (1. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin mit 5.10 Boots 180cm und würde ein Large fahren.Finde der Reach ist sehr kurz.


----------



## Igetyou (1. Oktober 2013)

Habe nochmal ne Frage.Ich kann nirgends die Tretlagerhöhe finden.Am liebsten hätte ich sie gerne vom Rally Edition


----------



## Radical_53 (2. Oktober 2013)

Wenn man mit 1,80 schon L bräuchte, was wäre dann für die großen Leute gedacht? XXXL?


----------



## hotroder (2. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin 1,82 und hatte ein M ..... war mir zu gedrungen .....jetzt fahr ich ein L und das passt perfekt !


----------



## Radical_53 (2. Oktober 2013)

So ein Rad sollte normal ja auch, zumindest soweit ich es verstehe, eher kurz und verspielt sein.
Wenn man das Beispiel weiterspinnt wäre jemand mit ~1,86-1,88 dann satt bei XL. Und dann? Gibt mittlerweile ja doch einige Leute die da nochmal ein Stück größer sind.

Irgendwie albern sämtliche 4 Rahmengrößen für ein Größenspektrum von ~15cm bei Fahrer zu verballern.


----------



## tommespommes (2. Oktober 2013)

schaut euch doch einfach die für euch wichtigen geo-daten von eurem jetzigen hobel an und vergleicht das mit dem neuen wunschhobel... dann wisst ihr in welche richtung ihr müsst. der eine mags so, der andere so...


----------



## jumibrei (2. Oktober 2013)

tommespommes schrieb:


> schaut euch doch einfach die für euch wichtigen geo-daten von eurem jetzigen hobel an und vergleicht das mit dem neuen wunschhobel... dann wisst ihr in welche richtung ihr müsst. der eine mags so, der andere so...


 
Ich habe nur ein HT und wollte mit dem Altitude nun noch ein Fully. Denkst Du die Werte sind so vergleichbar?
Bei Stack und Reach sollte das keinen Unterschied machen, weil die Messung unabhängig ist von der hinteren Federung, aber alle anderen Werte?


----------



## tommespommes (2. Oktober 2013)

mir sind oberrohrlänge horizontal, reach, lenk- und sitzwinkel, sowie kettenstrebenlänge wichtig. du musst selber wissen ob du lieber kurze oder längere rahmen fährst... dh checke oberrohr und reach, der rest wird wohl passen, sonst würdest du nicht zwischen rahmengrößen, sondern verschiedenen bikes / herstellern und rahmengrößen entscheiden müssen. die sitzrohrlänge lässt sich normalerweise mit der länge der sattelstütze ausgleichen... über die winkel und kettenstrebenlänge kannst du nur definieren ob das modell an sich was für dich ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (4. Oktober 2013)

Falls jemand ein aktuelles 650B Altitude in medium sucht, ich verkauf meins jetzt auf Ebay.
Oder macht mir direkt ein Angebot.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/200970923822
Entweder nur Rahmen, komplett oder in Wunschkombi - man kann über alles reden...


----------



## ]:-> (5. Oktober 2013)

Bei mir 178cm und M genau wie Element 26 und Vertex 29 auch. Finde es im Vergleich zu den letztgnannten beim Alti am eindeutigsten dass es M sein soll. Bin vm Handling sehr zufrieden nur der 720er Lenker könte breiter sein.
Nebenbei ist die Reverb nur wenige cm ausgezogen. Mit 2-3cm weniger Schrittlänge könnte ich die Stütze nicht komplett ausfahren.


----------



## hotroder (9. Oktober 2013)

tommespommes schrieb:


> eben... genau daher würde mich das rahmengewicht (muss nicht genau sein) interessieren. bein nem 3kg-rahmen wird es schon hart mit dem ziel... das fahrwerk würde bei mir eh rausfliegen... ich mag füchse net... wenn man die teile ungefahren vertickt bekommt man immernoch was mehr. davon abgesehen sind die komponenten an den teuren hobeln einfach nicht das was ich haben will. bin mit shimano (bremsen und schaltung) verheiratet. fahrwerk würde von rs oder noch lieber von mz/ccdb air cs kommen... da muss man aber erstmal schaun wie das vom gewicht/preis her hinkommt. is im moment eh noch net akut, nur recherche.



Hi , hatte jetzt die Möglichkeit einen Altitude Rahmen zu wiegen ... inkl. sattelklemme , Steuersatz und Dämpfer 3220 Gramm in Grösse small .


----------



## tommespommes (9. Oktober 2013)

Ui! Das is ja mal ein derber Unterschied zur Carbon Version... das wird ziemlich schwer den wirtschaftlich ähnlich leicht und robust aufzubauen. Is eigentlich schon unmöglich... Aber danke schonmal!


----------



## ]:-> (9. Oktober 2013)

So, ich habe nun mal mit dem Ride9 gespielt und kann das nur wärmstens empfehlen. Während ich mit der Werkseinstellung (Pos1) irgendwie nicht klarkomme, hat es mir Pos 6 total angetan. Tatsächlich ändert sich die Geo spürbar. Das Bike ist immernoch agil, aber deutlich weniger nervös und ich fühle mich mehr ins Bike integriert. Vorher fühlte es sich an wie obendrauf gesetzt und der Lenker droht bei jedem Kiesel umzuschlagen. Die Sattelnase steht auch nichtmehr so arg im Weg bzw. in den Kniekehlen. Von der Steigeigenschaft kann ich nix schlechteres berichten als mit dem steileren Sitzwinkel. Vom Handling finde ich es nun zum Verwechseln mit dem LV 301 (650B/26), nur das Fahrwerk ist viel feinfühliger. Aus einem Guten Bike ist nun für meinen Geschmack ein Bike mit Traumfahrwerk geworden.

Hochzufriedene Grüße!


----------



## hotroder (9. Oktober 2013)

]:->;11008933 schrieb:
			
		

> So, ich habe nun mal mit dem Ride9 gespielt und kann das nur wärmstens empfehlen. Während ich mit der Werkseinstellung (Pos1) irgendwie nicht klarkomme, hat es mir Pos 6 total angetan. Tatsächlich ändert sich die Geo spürbar. Das Bike ist immernoch agil, aber deutlich weniger nervös und ich fühle mich mehr ins Bike integriert. Vorher fühlte es sich an wie obendrauf gesetzt und der Lenker droht bei jedem Kiesel umzuschlagen. Die Sattelnase steht auch nichtmehr so arg im Weg bzw. in den Kniekehlen. Von der Steigeigenschaft kann ich nix schlechteres berichten als mit dem steileren Sitzwinkel. Vom Handling finde ich es nun zum Verwechseln mit dem LV 301 (650B/26), nur das Fahrwerk ist viel feinfühliger. Aus einem Guten Bike ist nun für meinen Geschmack ein Bike mit Traumfahrwerk geworden.
> 
> Hochzufriedene Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jumibrei (12. Oktober 2013)

Hi Leute,

heute habe ich mein Altitude 750 abgeholt. Ist noch das 2013er Modell. Hoffentlich kann ich mich morgen gleich mal draufsetzen und eine kleine Runde fahren um die Bremsen einzufahren.
Mit dem Ride-9 muss ich auch noch experimentieren. Habe jetzt mal Setting 1.

Grüsse
Michael


----------



## jumibrei (13. Oktober 2013)

jumibrei schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> heute habe ich mein Altitude 750 abgeholt. Ist noch das 2013er Modell. Hoffentlich kann ich mich morgen gleich mal draufsetzen und eine kleine Runde fahren um die Bremsen einzufahren.
> Mit dem Ride-9 muss ich auch noch experimentieren. Habe jetzt mal Setting 1.
> ...



Mistwetter! 
Es stürmt und regnet in strömen bei uns. 
Hoffentlich hört das bald auf.


----------



## Igetyou (16. Oktober 2013)

Passt eingentlich ein 2,5"breiter DH Reifen ins Altitude Rally Edition?


----------



## hotroder (25. Oktober 2013)




----------



## Ride-UnLTD (9. November 2013)

my new toy: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Basis ist ein 2013'er 770 MSL, Gr. M.

Umbauten:
- Reverb Stealth 150mm, hab noch eine bekommen. 
- Laufradsatz Acros .74 Naben - DT Aerolite Speichen - Spank Oozy 26 Felgen (1530gr.) 
- Sram XO1 mit RaceFace Wide-Narrow Ring
- Sixc Kurbel und Lenker, Turbine Vorbau - wird ersetzt durch Next SL 35mm Lenker und die neue Next SL Kurbel, sobald verfügbar, da sind noch ein paar Gramm zu holen
- Bremse VR Formula R1-Hebel mit TH1 Bremssattel 180 - HR R1 160 -interne Zugverlegung für Umwerfer aufgebohrt und hintere Bremse jetzt auch intern verlegt - was haltet Ihr von BrakeForceOne? Schon jemand gefahren?
- diverse Titan. und Aluschrauben, ein bisschen extra Carbon hier und da
- Gesamtgewicht fahrfertig inkl. Pedale und Computer 12,06 kg


----------



## joeruest (9. November 2013)

Ride-UnLTD schrieb:


> my new toy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Hammer. Super. !!!!Meins wiegt noch 13,2 kg. Und ich möchte auch noch ein bischen runter. Die kurbel sieht nach sixc aus, oder ? Welche innenlagerversion brauche ich dafür ? Ich wollte nämlich die sixc als zweifach System draufpacken.
Josef


----------



## tommespommes (9. November 2013)

Jetzt noch die Fox Gabel gegen ne Pike tauschen und nen vernünftigen Dämpfer rein, dann is das echt ne brutale Rakete!


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (9. November 2013)

joeruest schrieb:


> Der Hammer. Super. !!!!Meins wiegt noch 13,2 kg. Und ich möchte auch noch ein bischen runter. Die kurbel sieht nach sixc aus, oder ? Welche innenlagerversion brauche ich dafür ? Ich wollte nämlich die sixc als zweifach System draufpacken.
> Josef



Ja, ist ne Sixc-Kurbel. Du kannst das alte Innenlager drin lassen, das passt 1A.


----------



## Ponch (9. November 2013)

hotroder schrieb:


>



Richtig schick! Welche Rahmenhöhe (denke mal L?) und was wiegt das Bike wie aufgebaut?


----------



## hotroder (10. November 2013)

Bike ist grösse L , wiegt 12,9kg .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## desktop (10. November 2013)

hotroder schrieb:


> Bike ist grösse L , wiegt 12,9kg .


 


Absoluter Traum. Wie groß ist der Fahrer. Bin 189 mit 92er SL. Steh immer genau zwischen L und XL. Fahr derzeit noch ein Stumpjumper mit 46,7er Sitzrohr. Das Sitzrohr ist eigentlich gut 2cm zu kurz. Das OR mit 61,7 und 50er Vorbau aber optimal. Was meinst Du? Das Sitzhöhe beim Alti ist ja in L ein wenig länger.


----------



## Igetyou (10. November 2013)

Der Fahrer ist mit Five Ten Boots ca. 180 cm groß.
Der Reach fällt eher klein aus für ein L Rahmen.


----------



## desktop (10. November 2013)

Danke.
Habs lieber etwas verspielter. Hab den Ler genommen. Dann mit dem 60er Vorbau. Passt schon.


----------



## Ponch (10. November 2013)

Der Reach Wert ist doch im normalen Rahmen für ein L (422-440mm je nach Ride9 Einstellung).


----------



## desktop (10. November 2013)

440 ist auch ca. der Reach bei meinem Stumpi. Muss ich halt über die Geoverstellung mal ein wenig spielen.


----------



## Ponch (18. November 2013)

Hat schon mal jemand versucht einen Cane Creek Double Barrel Air in das Altitude zu bauen? Passt der oder wird das nichts aufgrund der Enge beim Ride9?


----------



## joeruest (27. November 2013)

Ahoi Leute, 

Mein Alti 770 soll eine rave face sixc mit 22/32/bash spendiert bekommen. Jetzt habe ich in den Service Seiten von Rocky Mountain gelsesen, das größere blätter als 36 mit dem Standard Umwerfer nicht gehen.

Jetzt die frage an Euch: ist der bash kleiner oder größer als ein 36 er Blatt ?

Gruß
Joe


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. November 2013)

der syntace schließt ziemlich genau mit der Oberkante der Zähne ab


----------



## gotobike (30. November 2013)

Hallo liebe Altitude 7XX MSL-Besitzer

Wofür die Bohrung oder Öffnung unten am Sattelrohr, hinten über dem Innen- oder Tretlager? Siehst vom Durchmesser her aus wie wenn ein Kabelzug eingezogen werden könnte. Danke für euer Feedback.
Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotroder (30. November 2013)

Für die durchführung der Rockshox Reverb Stealth Leitung ;-)


----------



## Ponch (30. November 2013)

Ponch schrieb:


> Hat schon mal jemand versucht einen Cane Creek Double Barrel Air in das Altitude zu bauen? Passt der oder wird das nichts aufgrund der Enge beim Ride9?



Ich beantworte meine Frage mal selbst. 
Es passt NICHT!


----------



## gotobike (30. November 2013)

hotroder schrieb:


> Für die durchführung der Rockshox Reverb Stealth Leitung ;-)



Danke Hotroder,
dann wurde bereits ein Umbau auf interne Durchführung über das Innenlager gemacht. Habe mal irgendwo gelesen, dass so die Hydraulikleitung besser vor Beschädigung geschützt sei.


----------



## joeruest (2. Dezember 2013)

Ride-UnLTD schrieb:


> Ja, ist ne Sixc-Kurbel. Du kannst das alte Innenlager drin lassen, das passt 1A.



Soo, melde mich nochmal zu Sixc Kurbel. ich finde nur die Kurbeln mit Gehäusebreite 68/73. Beim Alti muss es aber 83 mm (bb92) sein. 

Wo finde ich den Kram ? 

Josef


----------



## hotroder (2. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Josef , es müssten die ganz normalen 73mm Kurbeln passen ... hab schon mehrere umgerüstet .


----------



## joeruest (2. Dezember 2013)

hotroder schrieb:


> Hallo Josef , es müssten die ganz normalen 73mm Kurbeln passen ... hab schon mehrere umgerüstet .



super, danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nikedge (25. Dezember 2013)

welche xtr kurbel kann ich an das 750er modell klatschen? bin nicht so auf dem neusten stand mit diesem ganzen gxp, bb92 und den ganzen mist.

danke schonmal im voraus


----------



## joeruest (15. Januar 2014)

Nikedge schrieb:


> welche xtr kurbel kann ich an das 750er modell klatschen? bin nicht so auf dem neusten stand mit diesem ganzen gxp, bb92 und den ganzen mist.
> 
> danke schonmal im voraus



Hi, 
Schau mal auf der bikeaction homepage unter service. Das gibt jede menge newsletter. Da müsstest du etas finden. Ich habe auch die erfahrung gemacht, das man schnell eine gute antwort bekommt, wenn du dem service eine email schreibst.


----------



## joeruest (15. Januar 2014)

Hallo, 

hier der vorläufig letzte Update an meinem Alti:






Neu ist:

Anstelle der Reverb habe ich jetzt die LEV Integral mit 150 mm montiert. 
Als Kurbel kam die Sixc ans Bike. Bei dieser Ausführung 22/32/Bash gibt es Probleme mit dem Shimano Umwerfer, da Shimano keine  Umwerfer für "kleine" Kettenblätter liefert. Die Auskunft kommt vom Importeur, der wirklich einen Top Service bietet und immer schnell antwortet. Ich habe hier den Trick angewandt, das Leitblech des XT Umwerfers einzubiegen, damit der Schaltimpuls etwas früher kommt und das Blech trotzdem nicht schleift. 
Leider klappt das mit dem Schalten dann nicht immer .......

Alternativ kann ich wieder auf ein 36 ér Blatt wechseln. Dann halt ohne Bash. Das war aber nicht in meinem Sinne, als ich die Kurbel gekauft hatte. Vielleicht hat einer ja eine andere Idee......


----------



## Nikedge (26. Januar 2014)

kann mir jemand helfen? =D =D =D =D SCHEIßE!!!!!
Habe den Dämpfer ausgebaut und habe jetzt tausend kleinteile auf dem boden liegen und weiß nicht was wohin kommt ._. (auf blöde kommentare kann ich verzichten  )


----------



## joeruest (26. Januar 2014)

Nikedge schrieb:


> kann mir jemand helfen? =D =D =D =D SCHEIßE!!!!!
> Habe den Dämpfer ausgebaut und habe jetzt tausend kleinteile auf dem boden liegen und weiß nicht was wohin kommt ._. (auf blöde kommentare kann ich verzichten  )



Hey, 

ein paar Bilder wären ganz hilfreich......


----------



## Nikedge (27. Januar 2014)

hat sich schon erledigt, konnte mich doch durch arbeiten =D


----------



## Nikedge (27. Januar 2014)

sind die lagerdurchmesser bei dem fox float und rockshox monarch 2014 deckungsgleich? kann ich demnach die buchsen vom fox in den monarch pressen?


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. Januar 2014)

ja, sollten beide 1/2" haben


----------



## Nikedge (30. Januar 2014)

Erster Zwischenstand!


----------



## Igetyou (30. Januar 2014)

Bist aufm guten Weg!
Was willst du noch verändern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nikedge (30. Januar 2014)

Dämpfer = Monarch, XX1, und XO breaks


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. Januar 2014)

ich würde den fox nach england zu push schicken.
dann hast du was, alles andere sind kompromisse


----------



## Igetyou (30. Januar 2014)

Ja Push ist wirklich ne gute Wahl!
Oder du shimmst dir den Monarch.Ein Standard-tune wird nicht so geil funktionieren.


----------



## desktop (20. Februar 2014)

Also wenn hier jemand Interesse an nem Sahnebike hat, gebe wahrscheinlich mein 2014 Altitude Rally Edition zum Verkauf frei. Größe L, mt fetter Pike. Bilder bei mir in der Foto Galerie. Bike ist erst ein paar Wochen alt. Steige auf ein instinct 29er um. Bei Interesse einfach ne Nachricht schicken. Grüße Lars


----------



## chezjaques (27. Februar 2014)

Suche noch ein weisses Attitude 750 aus 2013 in M. Vielleicht hat ja jemand einen Tip.


----------



## Nikedge (27. Februar 2014)

Kurze Frage:

Benötigt man für das Altitude 750 ein anderes Schaltauge für das XX1 Schaltwerk? 
Sieht halt beim 42er Ritzel ziemlich eng aus.
Habe es zum Händler gebracht da ich mit Schaltung einstellen usw. nicht begabt bin, den Rest konnte ich selber montieren.

Hat jemand Erfahrung damit gemacht?

Wenn ja, welches Schaltauge benötige ich?

Liebe Grüße


----------



## andalbauer (27. Februar 2014)

Nach meiner Info brauchst du für Sram ein anderes Schaltauge als für Shimano.


----------



## jumibrei (28. Februar 2014)

chezjaques schrieb:


> Suche noch ein weisses Attitude 750 aus 2013 in M. Vielleicht hat ja jemand einen Tip.


Habe eins.


----------



## desktop (11. März 2014)

Wer noch ein Altitude in der Rally Edition in top Zustand sucht, meins ist zu haben. Habe noch einige Parts getuned. Z.B. auf 2 x 10 umgerüstet. Damit ist das Bike jetzt super allroundfähig.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/344939-rocky-mountain-altitude-rally-edition-2014-tuned


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eskind (11. März 2014)

Hallo,

Gibts denn irgendwo eine Explosionszeichnung vom Hinterbau der Altis ab Mod. 2013. Oder ein Servicevideo wie fürs 2012er ?  Auf der Rocky Page und bei bike-action hab ich einfach nix gefunden.

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Igetyou (11. März 2014)

Beim Rocky Mountain Manual 2013 findest du alles was du brauchst


----------



## desktop (11. März 2014)

eskind schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Gibts denn irgendwo eine Explosionszeichnung vom Hinterbau der Altis ab Mod. 2013. Oder ein Servicevideo wie fürs 2012er ?  Auf der Rocky Page und bei bike-action hab ich einfach nix gefunden.
> 
> Danke und Gruß


Was genau willste den wissen?


----------



## eskind (11. März 2014)

desktop schrieb:


> Was genau willste den wissen?



Habe den Dämpfer ausgebaut, und am Umlenkhebel kamen mir 2 O-Ringe entgegen. Weiss gerade nicht genau wo die hingehören...hab allerdings auch noch nicht näher geschaut, da ich den Dämpfer einschicken musste.



Igetyou schrieb:


> Beim Rocky Mountain Manual 2013 findest du alles was du brauchst



Ahh danke....10 mal dran vorbeigeklickt


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. März 2014)

Wenn du Kuststuffbuchsen im Dämpüfer hast (an 2012?) dann gehören sie dazu


----------



## sx5r (16. März 2014)

moin,

kann mir jemand sagen, was der Rahmen vom Alti wiegt? Optimal in Größe M und Vollcarbon 

Laut RM 2350g mit Dämpfer ... ich würd mich über eine "unabhängige" Messung freuen 

Herzlichen Dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotroder (16. März 2014)

Hi, das passt schon mit 2350g , hab nen instinct in XL mit 2500g gewogen .


----------



## DaXod (19. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen!

Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen... Ich stehe vor der Entscheidung ein Alti 750 2014 oder ein Trek Remedy 8 2014.
Ich würde beide zum selben Preis bekommen, von der Geo her passen eigentlich beide, leider kann ich sie nicht aufm Trail testen.

Kann mir jemand helfen mich zu entscheiden, vllt jmd der beide Bikes kennt?! 

Danke schonmal!


----------



## Dschenns (18. April 2014)

So, hier mal mein Baby für 2014.......


----------



## mrwulf (19. April 2014)

Lecker das neue Altitude. Was hast Du bezahlt?


----------



## Igetyou (19. April 2014)

Kleines Problem
Habe auch ein Rally Edition.Mein Hinterbau knackt wenn ich stark in die Pedale trete.Gerade wenn der Dämpfer im Climb-Modus ist.Hat eine ne Idee!?


----------



## Dschenns (19. April 2014)

mrwulf schrieb:


> Lecker das neue Altitude. Was hast Du bezahlt?



....Rechnung kommt erst noch...... ;-)
.....Schnäppchen is anders.....
Ich bin Gott sei dank in der Situation nicht den Listenpreis zahlen zu müssen, aber trotzdem kommt da noch einiges zusammen.
Durch die ganzen kleinen Customteile muss ich sowieso erst mal alles zusammenzählen.


----------



## Dschenns (19. April 2014)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Kleines Problem
> Habe auch ein Rally Edition.Mein Hinterbau knackt wenn ich stark in die Pedale trete.Gerade wenn der Dämpfer im Climb-Modus ist.Hat eine ne Idee!?



Könnten die Lager am Horst-Link sein.
Scheinen ab und zu mal Mucken zu machen.
Gleitlager.....
Öffnen, sauber machen und wieder zu das Ganze...
Dürfte weniger was direkt mit dem Climb-Modus direkt zu tun haben.


----------



## Blueboa (19. April 2014)

Meins seit Mitte 2013.
Altitude 730

Änderungen:
Reverb 125mm
Hans Dampf v und h
Ergon GE1 Griffe
Eggbeater 3 Pedale
SQ Lab 611

Bin schwerstens zufrieden obwohl der komplette Rahmen getauscht wurde über den Winter weil ein Knacken am Hinterbau nicht auffindbar war. Mein Händler hat nach unzähligen Stunden der Suche entschieden den Rahmen zu tauschen und siehe da, das lästige Knacken war endlich weg.


----------



## Marki72 (20. April 2014)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Kleines Problem
> Habe auch ein Rally Edition.Mein Hinterbau knackt wenn ich stark in die Pedale trete.Gerade wenn der Dämpfer im Climb-Modus ist.Hat eine ne Idee!?


Hab ein 770er alti. Hat bei mir auch geknackt. Hunterbaulager zerlegt, gereinigt, gefettet und nichts mehr hat geknackt.

Grüße markus


----------



## desktop (23. April 2014)

Hab seit heute ein Knacken an meinem Instinct. Immer nur im starken Wiegetritt. Scheint auch von hinten zu kommen. Werde dann wohl die Lager auch mal reinigen und fetten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-saanenland (23. April 2014)

Mein Spielzeug für 2014


----------



## hotroder (24. April 2014)

Sehr schönes Bike .....Respekt !


----------



## Zephyrous666 (24. April 2014)

Bin auch seit 2 Monaten stolzer Besitzer eines Altitudes 750. Kann nur sagen, dass ich total begeistert bin!


----------



## Zephyrous666 (24. April 2014)

Nächsten Monat kommen noch leichtere Laufräder und evtl. Hope Bremsen. Experimentiere noch mit der Vorbaulänge, 50 oder 70mm. Ansonsten sind die Fahreigenschaften einfach nur super. Kann dieses Rad uneingeschränkt empfehlen!!!


----------



## Igetyou (24. April 2014)

Hat schon mal jemand ein Coil-Dämpfer (RC4 oder vivid) verbaut. Ist das überhaupt möglich.
Wäre über Info´s dankbar?


----------



## isartrails (24. April 2014)

@Zephyrous: Hast du die Stealth-Sattelstütze verbaut?
Wie ging das mit dem Leitungsgefummel durch die Löcher des Rahmens bei dir?
(Musstest du die Leitung kürzen? Welche Rahmengröße hast du?)
Habe mir die Bedienungs- und Montageanleitung der Stealth durchgelesen und danach das Teil erstmal erschrocken im Keller zwischengelagert. Das hörte sich nach Stunden penibelster Anpassungsarbeit aus, bei der man auch noch das Innenlager entfernen muss, damit die Leitung durch den Rahmen durchgenudelt werden kann....


----------



## hotroder (24. April 2014)

@isartrails	nönö , so wild ist das nicht mit der Stealth .... ca. ne dreiviertelstunde Montage !!!


----------



## isartrails (24. April 2014)

hotroder schrieb:


> ne dreiviertelstunde Montage !!!


Jaja, für dich als Bike-Mechaniker vielleicht.  Einer mit zwei linken Händen und ohne das Werkzeug zur Tretlager-Demontage tut sich da wahrscheinlich schwerer und länger. Und wenn man die Arbeitszeit des Bikeprofis in AW umrechnet, wird sogar die Montage ein teurer Spaß.
Abgesehen davon: 45 min. für die Montage einer Sattelstütze??? Echt jetzt?! Wenn ich mich daran erinnere, dass ich die außengeführte Reverb in 3 Minuten montiert und die Leitung mit Kabelbindern fixiert hatte, frage ich mich schon manchmal, was sich die Hersteller bei ihren Entwicklungen so manchmal denken...


----------



## Zephyrous666 (24. April 2014)

Jo Isartrails! 
Da gebe ich hotroder Recht! Das war ein bissl Fummelei, ansonsten gehts! Rahmenhöhe ist L


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (25. April 2014)

Zephyrous666 schrieb:


> Das war ein bissl Fummelei, ansonsten gehts! Rahmenhöhe ist L


Musstest du die Leitung kürzen? Innenlager rausnehmen?


----------



## Zephyrous666 (25. April 2014)

isartrails schrieb:


> Musstest du die Leitung kürzen? Innenlager rausnehmen?


Morgen!
Ne, musste ich nicht! war ein bissl Fummelei. Innenlager muss nich ausgebaut werden. Haben die Leitung mit nem langen dünnen Metallhaken durch den Rahmen "gefischt". Haben ein paar Anläufe gebraucht, dann gings aber ganz fix. Muss aber dazu sagen, dass die ersten Minuten echt nervig waren.


----------



## jumibrei (25. April 2014)

Hallo Leute,
habe ein kleines Problem und bräuchte schnell eine Antwort und leider habe ich mein Bike und das notwendige Ersatzteil nicht griffbereit:
Am hinteren Lager der Kettenstrebe ist ein O-Ring kaputt und ich bräuchte Ersatz. Kann mir Jemand sagen wie gross der O-Ring ist? Dann könnte ich schnell in den Bike-Shop um die Ecke...

Danke und Grüsse
Michael


----------



## Igetyou (25. April 2014)

Ich glaube diese O-ringe bekommst du nicht einzelt. Die Gibt es nur im Lager-pack wenn du es bestellst.
Evtl. kennt jemand eine alternative Quelle für diese fummeligen Dinger.


----------



## jumibrei (25. April 2014)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Ich glaube diese O-ringe bekommst du nicht einzelt. Die Gibt es nur im Lager-pack wenn du es bestellst.
> Evtl. kennt jemand eine alternative Quelle für diese fummeligen Dinger.


 
OK, Danke. Dann muss ich doch mal morgen in den Laden und das kaputte mitnehmen. Dass es einzelne O-Ringe gibt weiss ich, nur nicht ob es genau der Grösse entspricht. Das wird auf jeden Fall eine Fummelei das einzelne Ding auszutauschen...


----------



## desktop (27. April 2014)

Marki72 schrieb:


> Hab ein 770er alti. Hat bei mir auch geknackt. Hunterbaulager zerlegt, gereinigt, gefettet und nichts mehr hat geknackt.
> 
> Grüße markus


Welche haste denn da alle zerlegt? Nur den Horstlink und den Hauptschwingenbolzen? Hab bei meinem Instinct jetzt auch ein Knacken im Wiegetritt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mrwulf (27. April 2014)

jumibrei schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> habe ein kleines Problem und bräuchte schnell eine Antwort und leider habe ich mein Bike und das notwendige Ersatzteil nicht griffbereit:
> Am hinteren Lager der Kettenstrebe ist ein O-Ring kaputt und ich bräuchte Ersatz. Kann mir Jemand sagen wie gross der O-Ring ist? Dann könnte ich schnell in den Bike-Shop um die Ecke...
> 
> ...




Hallo Michael,

Du musst nicht unbedingt zu frech überteuerten Rocky Ersatzteilen greifen. Solche O-Ringe habe ich mir einfach mal online bei nem O-Ring Händler bestellt. (Dichtungsprofi.de oder so ähnlich). 

Hatte folgende bestellt und die passen perfekt. 

O-Ring,  NBR 70  20,00 x 1,3 mm  0,67 € pro Stück
O-Ring,  NBR 70  20,00 x 1,50 mm  0,65 € pro Stück

Viel Spaß


----------



## eskind (27. April 2014)

desktop schrieb:


> Welche haste denn da alle zerlegt? Nur den Horstlink und den Hauptschwingenbolzen? Hab bei meinem Instinct jetzt auch ein Knacken im Wiegetritt.



Hatte ich bei meinem 750er Alti auch. Bei mir wars das Hauptschwingen Lager. Das knacken war stets im Wiegetritt und ziemlich heftig. Ausgebaut, ordentlich gereinigt und gefettet...seitdem ist Ruhe!


----------



## desktop (29. April 2014)

Ich habe bei mir mal genau drauf geachtet, woher das Knacken bzw. Klacken kommt und habe den Eindruck, dass es die Kette ist, die gegen den Umwerfer von unten leicht stößt, wenn ich vorne auf dem großen Blatt bin und in den Wiegetritt gehe. Muss das mal mit Verstellen des Umwerfers testen. Das tritt auch erst nach einigen Minuten auf dem Bike auf. Wenn der Dämpfer schön warm gelaufen ist und im Wiegetritt dann tiefer in den Wiegetritt geht als in "klatem" Zustand.


----------



## Freierreiter (8. Mai 2014)

mein Alti

vorher......







nachher....;o)


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Mai 2014)

sau


----------



## gotobike (11. Mai 2014)

Marki72 schrieb:


> Hab ein 770er alti. Hat bei mir auch geknackt. Hunterbaulager zerlegt, gereinigt, gefettet und nichts mehr hat geknackt.
> 
> Grüße markus



Hallo Markus,
Habe mir letzten Herbst ein Altitude 770 gekauft. Der Vorbesitzer hat alle Lager ersetzt! Das Bike funktionierte einwandfrei.
Nun nach den ersten Schlammschlachten in diesem Frühling und einigen Wäschen mit ganz wenig Bike-Cleaner knackts hässlich und regelmässig im Hinterbau, nur am Hügel.
Welches Fett kannst Du mir für die Lager empfehlen?
Gibt es Empfehlungen des Herstellers betreffend Anzugsmoment der Schrauben?
Besten Dank.   
Happy Trails
Pascal


----------



## Nikedge (12. Mai 2014)

Umbau so gut wie ready.
Alles neu bis auf den Dämpfer und den Rahmen natürlich 
Nach einem Jahr purem FUN, hat sich das Bike mal ein (fast) komplett Peeling verdient =P

RS Pike 150 Soloair
RS Reverb Stealth
Sram XX1
Sram XO Trail 180/180
Mavic Crossmax Enduro
Race Face Sixc 785 ungekürzt
Syntace Megafroce 2 50mm
Ergon Ge1 Griffe
SDG Bel-Air Sattel 
Atomlab Flat´s

Der Dämpfer wird eventuell noch gegen den neuen Debonair ausgetauscht.
Ende des Jahres wird eventuell die Alu Version gegen eine Carbon Version ergänzt.
Oder ich Fahr den Rahmen einfach platt, mal schauen =D


----------



## Igetyou (12. Mai 2014)

gotobike schrieb:


> Hallo Markus,
> Habe mir letzten Herbst ein Altitude 770 gekauft. Der Vorbesitzer hat alle Lager ersetzt! Das Bike funktionierte einwandfrei.
> Nun nach den ersten Schlammschlachten in diesem Frühling und einigen Wäschen mit ganz wenig Bike-Cleaner knackts hässlich und regelmässig im Hinterbau, nur am Hügel.
> Welches Fett kannst Du mir für die Lager empfehlen?
> ...


Würde mich auch interessieren!!
Nervt...


----------



## desktop (12. Mai 2014)

Ich hatte am Instinct auch ein solches Knacken. Dachte auch, es käme vom Hinterbau bzw. vom Tretlager. Es waren jedoch die Kettenblattschrauben vom großen Blatt. Die Lager, zumindest die Gleitlager, darf man doch eigentlich gar nicht fetten. So zumindest meine Info.


----------



## desktop (12. Mai 2014)

Scheint beim Alti ja nicht selten zu sein, dieses Knacken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blueboa (12. Mai 2014)

Mein 730iger Alti steht auch deswegen wieder in der Werkstatt. Auch der Rahmentausch hat nichts gebracht. Gut das ich noch in der Garantie bin sonst hät ich's schon den Berg runter geworfen denk ich bei dem ständigen Geknackse. 
Wenns so weiter geht werd ich meinen Händler drauf aufmerksam machen das er sich das Rad behalten kann und mir entweder ein anderes geben soll oder ich mein Geld wieder zurück haben möchte.


----------



## Nikedge (12. Mai 2014)

Habe das Knacken seit gut einem Jahr. 

Hätte da noch ein ausfallendes Schaltauge zuverkaufen, für das Altitude ab 2013. Passend für die Shimano Schaltwerke...


----------



## desktop (12. Mai 2014)

Nikedge schrieb:


> Habe das Knacken seit gut einem Jahr.
> 
> Hätte da noch ein ausfallendes Schaltauge zuverkaufen, für das Altitude ab 2013. Passend für die Shimano Schaltwerke...


Und kein Grund zu finden fürs Knacken?


----------



## Nikedge (12. Mai 2014)

Nöpe...
Das Alti hat seitdem auch eine Woche Italien, 10Tage Kleinwalsertal und zwei Besuche im Bikepark und natürlich unzählige kleinere Touren überlebt...


----------



## gotobike (12. Mai 2014)

desktop schrieb:


> Ich hatte am Instinct auch ein solches Knacken. Dachte auch, es käme vom Hinterbau bzw. vom Tretlager. Es waren jedoch die Kettenblattschrauben vom großen Blatt. Die Lager, zumindest die Gleitlager, darf man doch eigentlich gar nicht fetten. So zumindest meine Info.



Wo Flächen reiben muss geschmiert werden. Da keine hohen Drehzahlen, aber hohe Flächenpressung auftritt ist Fett als Schmierstoff vorteilhaft.
Leider verbaut heute, ausser vielleicht GT, aber kein Hersteller mehr Schmiernippel. Nach der Wäsche kurz mit der Fettpresse abschmieren und ausgetretenes Restwasser und -schmutz abwischen, fertig geknackt. Schön wärs!
Im Winter bei kaltem, trockenen Wetter hatte ich keine Probleme, weil das Bike nicht schmutzig, nass und nicht gewaschen wurde.
Auch mehrere Wochen Arbeitsweg auf Schotterstrassen sind kein Problem.
Seit die Schlammlöcher wieder anzutreffen sind und das Bike gelegentlich mit Wasser gereinigt werden sollte knarzts.
Für mich ein Zeichen, dass die Geräusche mit dem Wassereintritt, bzw. Fettverlust zusammenhängen.
Aus Zeitnot habe ich nur alle Lager mit Brunox eingesprayt, was bei einer kurzen Testfahrt schon Besserung brachte.
Nächstes Wochenende versuche ich das Hinterbaulager zu demontieren, reinigen und mit Galli-Fett zu schmieren. 
Vielleicht verrät mir ein versierter Schrauber was ich alles demontieren muss um ans Hinterbaulager zu kommen (antriebsseitig).
Gruss aus der nasskalten Schweiz
Pascal


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Mai 2014)

Fett hat sich bei mir nicht auf den IGUS- Lagern bewährt.
Ich habe ein Wachschmierstoff von Kinish Line verwendet, das hat lange gehalten.


----------



## desktop (13. Mai 2014)

Also ich musste bei mir, um an die Lager der Hauptschwinge zu kommen, die Kurbel und auch den Umwerfer demontieren. Hatte im Lager eine starke Verschmutzung.


----------



## gotobike (13. Mai 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Fett hat sich bei mir nicht auf den IGUS- Lagern bewährt.
> Ich habe ein Wachschmierstoff von Kinish Line verwendet, das hat lange gehalten.


 
Gleitlager von IGUS sollten wartungsfrei sein. Wachsschmierstoff schadet aber sichern nicht.
Sind die IGUS-Lager original verbaut oder hast Du diese nachgerüstet?


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Mai 2014)

der beigefarbene kram ist zu 99% von igus (iglidur?)
war original


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (13. Mai 2014)

Ruf mal bei Huber Bushings an.
Die haben ein spezialfett was sie für ihre Bushings empfehlen.
Ich habe denen etwas fett abgekauft. Kann euch heute Abend den Namen nennen


----------



## gotobike (13. Mai 2014)

Super!
Ich hoffe, dass das Hinterbaulager auch mit IGUS-Lager versehen ist.


----------



## desktop (13. Mai 2014)

Sind auf jeden Fall auch diese beigen Teile drin, soviel kann ich sagen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Mai 2014)

Wenn ich richtig informiert bin verbaut Rocky Mountain die IGUS- lager nur hinten in den kettenstreben.
Mal die techn. Unterlagen eingesehen?
http://www.bikeaction.de/media/pdf/2013RMB_TECHMANUAL-Jan9.pdf


----------



## Igetyou (13. Mai 2014)

Die ABC Pivots sind auch von Igus gefertigt. Der Werkstoff ist identisch


----------



## Igetyou (15. Mai 2014)

Das Fett heißt Molycote YM-103 Grease 

Gestern Hostlink gefettet.Knacken vorerst weg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jumibrei (15. Mai 2014)

mrwulf schrieb:


> Hallo Michael,
> 
> Du musst nicht unbedingt zu frech überteuerten Rocky Ersatzteilen greifen. Solche O-Ringe habe ich mir einfach mal online bei nem O-Ring Händler bestellt. (Dichtungsprofi.de oder so ähnlich).
> 
> ...


Habe heute die O-Ringe bekommen. Die 20x1,3 passen perfekt. Vielen Dank für den Tipp!
Der Einbau war gar nicht so fummelig.


----------



## gotobike (15. Mai 2014)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Das Fett heißt Molycote YM-103 Grease
> 
> Gestern Hostlink gefettet.Knacken vorerst weg!



Na dann bleibt nur noch die Demontage der Kurbel und fetten der Bolzen und IGUS-Kunststofflbüchsen.
Hoffe es hält die ganze Saison.


----------



## Igetyou (16. Mai 2014)

Habe nur dort gefettet wo wie die ABC Pivot sitzen.Das Hauptlager habe ich nicht geschmiert!


----------



## gotobike (16. Mai 2014)

Beim Thema Kurbel-Demontage fällt mir gerade der unvorteilhaft schräge Verlauf des Umwerfer-Kabelzugs ein.
Das Kabel reibt ständig am Widerlager (wie heisst das Teil?) der Kabelhülle. Welches Teil gibt zuerst auf?
Hat hier jemand eine bessere Lösung, so eine Art Führung, Schlauch?
Danke für jeden Tipp.


----------



## desktop (16. Mai 2014)

gotobike schrieb:


> Beim Thema Kurbel-Demontage fällt mir gerade der unvorteilhaft schräge Verlauf des Umwerfer-Kabelzugs ein.
> Das Kabel reibt ständig am Widerlager (wie heisst das Teil?) der Kabelhülle. Welches Teil gibt zuerst auf?
> Hat hier jemand eine bessere Lösung, so eine Art Führung, Schlauch?
> Danke für jeden Tipp.
> ...


Ja, 1 x 11  So werde ich es bei meinem Instinct jetzt umrüsten.


----------



## gotobike (21. Mai 2014)

Das Molykote YM-103 Grease ist in CH leider nur in Gebinden zu 1 kg erhältlich und kostet nur CHF 135.40, ohne Versandkosten.


----------



## Igetyou (21. Mai 2014)

Frag mal bei Huber Bushings an ob sie dir was verkaufen.Ich habe es von denen bekommen!


----------



## PhiTh (9. Juni 2014)

Hey zusammen,
Würde mir gerne ein 799MSL neu aufbauen und verkaufe daher mein wenig gefahrenes 750 MSL. Modell 2014. Zustand entsprechend TOP.
VHB 3499Euro
Falls jemand Interesse hat, einfach melden 
Gruß Philipp


----------



## isartrails (10. Juni 2014)

PhiTh schrieb:


> verkaufe daher mein wenig gefahrenes 750 MSL


Rahmengröße?


----------



## PhiTh (10. Juni 2014)

isartrails schrieb:


> Rahmengröße?



Servus,
Rahmengröße ist L. 
Preis ist wie gesagt VHB... 
Das Neue ist schon bestellt... Fast wie neu (minimale Gebrausspuren an Kettenblätter etc. kann an halt nicht vermeiden) 
Hättest du denn Interesse?? Gerne auch per PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhiTh (10. Juni 2014)

Ich meinte natürlich das zum Verkauf stehende Bike ist fast neu  Hat nur knapp 350km runter...


----------



## isartrails (11. Juni 2014)

Ne danke, hab nur Interesse halber gefragt. Ich bräuchte eh small und versuch jetzt erstmal mit meiner Aluausgabe vom 750er warm zu werden.
Verstehe nicht ganz, warum du dir ein neues Komplettbike geordert hast, wo's doch auch das Rahmenset allein mit Umbau der vorhandenen Komponenten getan hätte? Wäre das nicht preiswerter gewesen?


----------



## PhiTh (11. Juni 2014)

Sorry, hab natürlich das Rahmenset geordert  hab bei meinem 750MSL nach Kauf die Schaltung auf X0 umgerüstet, neue Laufräder gekauft etc. und mir irgendwann Gedanken gemacht obs nicht sinnvoller mit den ganzen Teilen (hab die 750MSL Originalteile alle noch zuhause) ein Rahmenkit neu aufzubauen... Deshalb würde ich jetzt gerne das 750MSL verkaufen, 2 Altitude brauch ich leider auch nicht


----------



## desktop (11. Juni 2014)

Hi PhiTH,

haste das zufällig beim Frank gekauft dein Alti?


----------



## PhiTh (11. Juni 2014)

desktop schrieb:


> Hi PhiTH,
> 
> haste das zufällig beim Frank gekauft dein Alti?



 Genau, ist ja auch ein top Laden wie ich finde  Was fährst du von ihm?? Kommst du aus der Gegend??


----------



## desktop (11. Juni 2014)

PM


----------



## Igetyou (22. Juli 2014)

Defekte nach der Mega 2014
Remote am Dämpfer defekt
Reverb defekt
Zusätzlich knarrt  die Karre ohne ende.. Wirklich extrem mies.
Es nervt wenn du nach jeder schlammigen aktion das Bike auseinander nehmen muss.


----------



## Nofaith (23. Juli 2014)

Gibt's schon Info's zu den 2015er Modellen? Preislich sollen sich die Bikes angeblich alle kräftig nach oben bewegen (MSL 799 ~9k€).


----------



## hotroder (23. Juli 2014)

Die Bikes sind mit Ausnahme der Topmodelle alle günstiger geworden !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nofaith (23. Juli 2014)

Hm, ok. Ist meine Quelle zum Glück falsch informiert worden. Dann besteht ja Hoffnung für mich und ein 2015er Altitude MSL 750/770. Aber letzte Gewissheit bringt wohl erst die Eurobike.


----------



## na!To (25. Juli 2014)

Die Bikes sind allesammt günstiger geworden. Mit ausnahme der Di2 Modelle


----------



## mtb-saanenland (2. August 2014)

2015 wird's bunt!


----------



## Climax_66 (3. August 2014)

Hier habt ihr!


----------



## Igetyou (3. August 2014)

Das ist wohl das Rally Edition.Hat sich außer der Farbe was getan?


----------



## mtb-saanenland (3. August 2014)

Carbon Hinterbau, 36er Fox Gabel und 1x 11 ist neu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (3. August 2014)

Okay..Aber keine Änderungen der Geo usw.


----------



## joeruest (3. August 2014)

Männers, 

fährt einer von Euch ne 160 ér Pike auf dem Alti ?.


----------



## Igetyou (3. August 2014)

Jo fahre ein 2014 Rally Edition mit Pike.


----------



## Zephyrous666 (6. August 2014)

Dann werde ich mir die 2015er Modelle mal auf der Eurobike anschauen.


----------



## Zephyrous666 (6. August 2014)

Weiß jemand ob es für 2015 ein Aluframekit gibt???


----------



## hotroder (6. August 2014)

Nein es wird kein Alu Framekit geben !!!


----------



## na!To (6. August 2014)

Gab es bisher nicht, und wird es auch weiterhin nicht geben.


----------



## All-Mountain (6. August 2014)

Hoffentlich ist das 2015er Carbon Frameset nicht so knallbunt


----------



## na!To (6. August 2014)

Matt schwarz mit gelben und blauen Streifen


----------



## All-Mountain (9. August 2014)

Das 799 MSL, also auch das 2015er Frameset ist mattschwarz mit blauen Decals:





Ich find's ganz hübsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaminfreund (23. August 2014)

*Das ist nun meine Endversion des 770 ers. Folgende Komponenten habe ich getauscht   X0 Schaltung / Lenker in Carbon / Laufräder ARCH EX mit Tune / Sattel Sq Lab / Griffe ODI / Gabel Pike RC. / Tubeless-- Das Baby wiegt so wie es abgebildet ist 12,62 kg -- Leider Rosten sämtliche Schrauben der Anlenkungen. Bikeaction hat neue geschickt, mit der Aussage, das diese ebenfalls rosten könnten und rostfreie zu teuer wären -- Klasse Aussage !?*


----------



## na!To (24. August 2014)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> *Leider Rosten sämtliche Schrauben der Anlenkungen. Bikeaction hat neue geschickt, mit der Aussage, das diese ebenfalls rosten könnten und rostfreie zu teuer wären -- Klasse Aussage !?*
> Anhang anzeigen 316201 Anhang anzeigen 316202


Vollkommen normal. Sobald du mit einem unedleren Metall, sprich einem Inbusschlüssel, dran gehst entsteht mit der Zeit Kontaktkorrosion. Das lässt sich verhindern, indem du etwas Fett auf die Schlüsselfläche gibst wenn du dran rumschraubst.
Es sind eben keine billigen Edelstahlschrauben verbaut, den das Zeugs taugt nix (u.a. viel zu weich).


----------



## jumibrei (24. August 2014)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> *Das ist nun meine Endversion des 770 ers. Folgende Komponenten habe ich getauscht   X0 Schaltung / Lenker in Carbon / Laufräder ARCH EX mit Tune / Sattel Sq Lab / Griffe ODI / Gabel Pike RC. / Tubeless-- Das Baby wiegt so wie es abgebildet ist 12,62 kg -- Leider Rosten sämtliche Schrauben der Anlenkungen. Bikeaction hat neue geschickt, mit der Aussage, das diese ebenfalls rosten könnten und rostfreie zu teuer wären -- Klasse Aussage !?*
> Anhang anzeigen 316201 Anhang anzeigen 316202


Sehr schönes Bike! Gefällt mir richtig gut.
Have fun!


----------



## Kaminfreund (25. August 2014)

na!To schrieb:


> Vollkommen normal. Sobald du mit einem unedleren Metall, sprich einem Inbusschlüssel, dran gehst entsteht mit der Zeit Kontaktkorrosion. Das lässt sich verhindern, indem du etwas Fett auf die Schlüsselfläche gibst wenn du dran rumschraubst.
> Es sind eben keine billigen Edelstahlschrauben verbaut, den das Zeugs taugt nix (u.a. viel zu weich).



Kontaktkorrosion, naja -- die Schrauben rosten auf der gesamten Fläche ! m.E. wurde hier kräftig gespart


----------



## na!To (26. August 2014)

Bullshit. Nur Titan wäre teurer, aber auch wieder weicher.

Und natürlich breitet sich Rost mit der Zeit aus.


----------



## Nofaith (26. August 2014)

Naja, an meinem alten Element gammelten die Schrauben auch(eigentlich bei allen Rockys in meinem Freundeskreis). Hab mir damals Titan-Schrauben anfertigen lassen, die halten bis heute. Und bei meinem aktuellen Bike sind Titanschrauben serienmäßig und halten... Bei den heutigen Preisen und dem Premiumanspruch sollte das bei RM Standard sein


----------



## Kaminfreund (28. August 2014)

na!To schrieb:


> Bullshit. Nur Titan wäre teurer, aber auch wieder weicher.
> 
> Und natürlich breitet sich Rost mit der Zeit aus.



Schlauschnack und Rocky Anwalt !?


----------



## na!To (28. August 2014)

Nur allergisch gegen dummes Geschwätz und Verteidiger von Metall-Legierungen, sowie Naturgesetzen


----------



## Nofaith (28. August 2014)

@Kaminfreund

Das war echt überflüssig.

@na!To

Kannst Du mir mal die MSL-Preise per PN senden(auch Frame only)? EuroBike läuft ja ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (2. Oktober 2014)

FRAGE:
Passt der Cane Creek DB Inline ist den Rahmen?


----------



## Dreamworks (2. Oktober 2014)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> *Das ist nun meine Endversion des 770 ers. Folgende Komponenten habe ich getauscht   X0 Schaltung / Lenker in Carbon / Laufräder ARCH EX mit Tune / Sattel Sq Lab / Griffe ODI / Gabel Pike RC. / Tubeless-- Das Baby wiegt so wie es abgebildet ist 12,62 kg -- Leider Rosten sämtliche Schrauben der Anlenkungen. Bikeaction hat neue geschickt, mit der Aussage, das diese ebenfalls rosten könnten und rostfreie zu teuer wären -- Klasse Aussage !?*
> Anhang anzeigen 316201 Anhang anzeigen 316202


Sieht richtig gut aus...leider kann ich mich einfach nicht mit dem Plastik anfreunden :-(


----------



## isartrails (2. Oktober 2014)

Kaminfreund schrieb:


> ... Das Baby wiegt so wie es abgebildet ist 12,62 kg


Ich komme bei meinem quasi identischen "nur" auf 12,86 kg, dabei hab ich Größe small, leichte Carbonlenker/Vorbau-Kombi von Syntace, leichte Shimano-Tubeless-Systemlaufräder, etc.
Am Flaschenhalter allein kann es nicht liegen.
Eventuell ist die billige China-Waage schuld... ;-)


----------



## arnomtb (18. Oktober 2014)

@Igetyou: inline passt leider nicht. Wollte auch einen einbauen!


----------



## Igetyou (18. Oktober 2014)

arnomtb schrieb:


> @Igetyou: inline passt leider nicht. Wollte auch einen einbauen!


Okay..
Danke für die Info.Ist der Durchmesser zu groß oder woran liegst.
Deboneair passt auf jeden fall


----------



## arnomtb (18. Oktober 2014)

Ja debonair passt TOP, habe ich verbaut. Die Wippe hat nicht genügend Platz und verdreht rein geht er wegen dem "Einstellring" nicht, da dieser zu gross im Durchmesser ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (19. Oktober 2014)

arnomtb schrieb:


> Ja debonair passt TOP, habe ich verbaut. Die Wippe hat nicht genügend Platz und verdreht rein geht er wegen dem "Einstellring" nicht, da dieser zu gross im Durchmesser ist.



Wie fährt sich der Debone Air im Alti?
Welchen tune hast du verbaut?
Was hattest du vorher für einen Dämpfer drin?


----------



## arnomtb (19. Oktober 2014)

Habe 2 Altitude Rally Edition, 1 orginal mit Fox und eines mit RS aufgebaut. 
Im original ist der Float X und 34 Float verbaut, finde das mit RS aber um einiges sensibler, Gabel ist sowieso eine andere Welt. Dämpfer fahre ich in M/M Tune. Fox sackt meines Erachtens relativ tief ein, wo RS schon sauber arbeitet.


----------



## Igetyou (19. Oktober 2014)

Ja die 34 wurde bei mir gegen eine Pike getauscht.
Den Fox Float X wurde bei TFTuned mit einem PUSH Upgrate getuned.Ich habe ihn 3-mal abstimmen lassen.Jetzt bin ich soweit zufrieden.
Der CCDB Inline wäre trotzdem interessant.


----------



## Ponch (22. Oktober 2014)

Seid ihr mit euren Altitudes denn allgemein sehr zufrieden? Wie ist es um die Lagerqualität bestellt?
Und welchen Radstand hat das Altitude Rally in L mit 160er Gabel in der flachsten Einstellung? Auf der Rocky Seite ist ja lediglich eine einzige Angabe zum Radstand ausgeführt. Dieser verändert sich ja aber bei Benutzung vom Ride-9.

@arnomtb 
Der Monarch gefällt dir also deutlich besser als der verbaute Float X?
Fährst du da den Monarch Plus Debonair?


----------



## arnomtb (22. Oktober 2014)

Ich kann mir momentan kein anderes bike vorstellen! Bin jetzt 1 Saison wirklich viel gefahren, habe ca. 150000 Tiefenmeter in jedem Gelände hinter mir und hatte nie (!!!!) ein Problem, auch nicht mit den Lagern.

Habe in der Einstellung wie du schreibst einen Radstand von 1170mm gemessen.

Deutlich besser will ich nicht sagen, aber ich fühle mich wohler. Denke, das es die Harmonie mit der Pike ist und das gesamte bike besser arbeitet. Momentan fahre ich den normalen Monarch Plus RC3 high volume.


----------



## Ponch (22. Oktober 2014)

Hätte hier jemand Interesse an dem Reynolds Black Label LRS oder der Fox Float 150 aus dem 799 Bike?


@arnomtb 
Danke! Sehr interessant.


----------



## Igetyou (22. Oktober 2014)

Ponch schrieb:


> Seid ihr mit euren Altitudes denn allgemein sehr zufrieden? Wie ist es um die Lagerqualität bestellt?
> Und welchen Radstand hat das Altitude Rally in L mit 160er Gabel in der flachsten Einstellung? Auf der Rocky Seite ist ja lediglich eine einzige Angabe zum Radstand ausgeführt. Dieser verändert sich ja aber bei Benutzung vom Ride-9.
> 
> @arnomtb
> ...



Hallo
Fahre das 2014er 770 Rally Edition.
Nach Austausch der Gabel und Dämpfertuning bin ich rein von der Fahrdynamik wirklich sehr zufrieden. Das Bike hat eine super Balance und kann wirklich sehr hart bewegt werden.Auch größere Sprünge sind kein Thema.
Das Rahmengewicht kann sich sehen lassen.Trotzdem ist der Rahmen sehr steif.
Was bei mir jedoch nicht gefällt sind die Knackgeräusche des Hinterbaus.Das kommt von den ABC Pivots.Ich muss sie regelmäßig warten (säubern&fetten).Das Rocky dort nicht ganz zu Ende gedacht hat sieht man am neuen Thunderbolt.Dort werden Schmiernippel verbaut.


----------



## Elefantenvogel (24. Oktober 2014)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Hallo
> Fahre das 2014er 770 Rally Edition.
> Nach Austausch der Gabel und Dämpfertuning bin ich rein von der Fahrdynamik wirklich sehr zufrieden. Das Bike hat eine super Balance und kann wirklich sehr hart bewegt werden.Auch größere Sprünge sind kein Thema.
> Das Rahmengewicht kann sich sehen lassen.Trotzdem ist der Rahmen sehr steif.
> Was bei mir jedoch nicht gefällt sind die Knackgeräusche des Hinterbaus.Das kommt von den ABC Pivots.Ich muss sie regelmäßig warten (säubern&fetten).Das Rocky dort nicht ganz zu Ende gedacht hat sieht man am neuen Thunderbolt.Dort werden Schmiernippel verbaut.


Lies sich irgendwie erbärmlich, das bei nem Bike in der Preiskategorie erstmal noch die Gabel getauscht werden muss und der Dämpfer getunt werden muss, bis es sehr zufriedenstellend ist... ^^


----------



## arnomtb (24. Oktober 2014)

*@Elefantenvogel* Diese Teile sind auch in anderen Bikes verbaut, denke die werden auch dort bei nichtgefallen getauscht. Zum Glück sind nicht immer alle gleicher Meinung ;-) Und auch Tuning und Einstellungen sind unterschiedlich je nach Fahrstil und Gefallen.


----------



## Igetyou (24. Oktober 2014)

Elefantenvogel schrieb:


> Lies sich irgendwie erbärmlich, das bei nem Bike in der Preiskategorie erstmal noch die Gabel getauscht werden muss und der Dämpfer getunt werden muss, bis es sehr zufriedenstellend ist... ^^


Die 2014er 34 ist gehenüber der Pike wirklich schlechter.
Dämpfertuning führe ich immer durch, da ich ein Pedant bin was das Fahrwerk angeht. Bei einen CCDB oder ähnlichen Dämpfer ist kein Tuning notwendig.
Das Rally wurde bei Pinkbike sehr gut getestet, besonders das Fahrwerk.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dreamworks (27. Oktober 2014)

So, mein neues ist auch fast fertig! 







Rocky Mountain Altitude 750
Schaltwerk: XT
Schalthebel: / Bremse XT
Bremsscheiben: XTR freeza 180 mm
Umwerfer:XT
Kurbel:Race Face Turbine Cinch
Kette: XTR
Sattelstütze Rock Shox Vario Stealth
Reifen: Es kommen Hans Dampf drauf, leider aber nicht lieferbar
Felgen: SunRingle Inferno 27 (werden wohl noch getauscht, aber ich fahre sie erst mal)
Pedalen: Hope F20 schwarz

Jetzt kann der Winterurlaub kommen


----------



## MaV3RiX (27. Oktober 2014)

wenn meins doch auch schon da wäre. mit glück kommts noch in diesem jahr. danke rocky


----------



## ham81 (29. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Altitude Fahrer,
ich könnte relativ günstig an ein 750msl kommen. Bin mir nur mit der Größe etwas unschlüssig. Reicht mir mit 186 und 89er Schrittlänge ein L Rahmen ? Was sind eure Vergleichswerte ? 
Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## desktop (29. Oktober 2014)

Ich hatte bei 189 und 92er SL nen Ler, mir war er zu klein. Das betraf vor allem das Sattelrohr. Musste meinenStützebimmer super weit draußen fahren.


----------



## feanorbi (29. Oktober 2014)

Hi ham81,  habe exakt deine maße und bin mit L sehr gut unterwegs.  Vertrage aber auch keine zu gestreckte sitzposition. ..


----------



## Igetyou (29. Oktober 2014)

Würde zu XL greifen
Länge läuft


----------



## na!To (29. Oktober 2014)

MaV3RiX schrieb:


> wenn meins doch auch schon da wäre. mit glück kommts noch in diesem jahr. danke rocky


Sind doch 2015er Modelle, warum sollen sie schon 2014 eintreffen?


----------



## Radical_53 (29. Oktober 2014)

Das gibt es so schon seit mindestens 20 Jahren. Z.T., und das fand ich besonders pervers, waren die "aktuellen" Modelle schon im Mai vergriffen, eh die Saison überhaupt in Fahrt kam. Dann werden logischerweise im September, spätestens, die Modelle des neuen Jahrgangs verkauft.


----------



## MaV3RiX (29. Oktober 2014)

schon richtig. aber die 2014er gibts ja schon länger nicht mehr und die 2015er eben noch nicht. hätte ja auch ein 2014er genommen. war aber nicht möglich. rocky Mountain muss es ja blendend gehen, wenn sie es sich leisten können, nur die Hälfte des Jahres über liefern zu können. wo gibts denn sowas? in der bike Branche scheint das ja nicht unüblich zu sein, aber da kann ich als Kunde nur den Kopf schütteln. eine Stornierung wollte ich aber meinem Händler nicht antun, weil er sich auch schon ums tuning usw.  gekümmert hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (29. Oktober 2014)

Wie gesagt, genau so einen Fall habe ich vor gut 5 Jahren mal mit Fox erlebt. Aktuelle Modelle waren ausverkauft noch eh die Saison richtig anfing und neue Modelle noch nicht so recht in Sicht. 
Ich kann es verstehen, die Produktzyklen sind halt einfach sehr kurz und die Vorlaufzeiten mit Fertigung in Asien wohl eher lang. Da führt eben eins zum anderen.
Besser, sie verkaufen das geplante Kontingent zum vollen Preis als jedes Jahr einen großen Teil als Vorjahresmodell verschleudern zu müssen, zumals letzteres auch den Käufern der "Vollpreismodelle" nicht so recht schmeckt (ging einigen von uns mit dem SXC z.B. so).


----------



## MaV3RiX (29. Oktober 2014)

Wie rocky das handhabt ist mir als Kunde erstmal herzlich egal. Fakt ist, dass man die bikes dank der Strategie von rocky nur in Q1 und Q2 bekommt. der rest ist Glücksache. Eigentlich war ich immer der Meinung, dass ich als Kunde recht wichtig bin, weil ich ja die ganze Show finanziere. Stattdessen muss ich schon fast auf Knien gerutscht kommen, damit ich für meine fast 6.000 Steine das bike bekomm was ich haben will.


----------



## Radical_53 (30. Oktober 2014)

Ist doch Unsinn. Bei einem Auto wartet man auch leicht mal drei oder vier Monate, eh das Schiff geliefert wird. 
Was hat das damit zu tun, wie wichtig der Kunde ist? Man hält so Nachfrage und Preis gleichermaßen hoch wie stabil. Solange damit genug verkauft wird hilft das zweifelsfrei auch dem Kunden.


 Von meinem iPhone gesendet.


----------



## MaV3RiX (30. Oktober 2014)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Ist doch Unsinn. Bei einem Auto wartet man auch leicht mal drei oder vier Monate, eh das Schiff geliefert wird.
> Was hat das damit zu tun, wie wichtig der Kunde ist? Man hält so Nachfrage und Preis gleichermaßen hoch wie stabil. Solange damit genug verkauft wird hilft das zweifelsfrei auch dem Kunden.
> Von meinem iPhone gesendet.



sorry, aber unsinn ist das ganz sicher nicht. ein auto ist heute immer eine sonderanfertigung, sofern es als neuwagen im werk bestellt wird. aufgrund der zahllosen konfigurationsmöglichkeiten kann man mit dem bau bzw. der planung ja überhaupt erst nach der bestellung beginnen. 

wir reden hier aber von einem bike von der stange. und ich warte ebenfalls min. 3 monate. wobei ich jetzt nicht weiß, wie lange die bikes des "alten" modelljahrs vor meiner bestelltung bereits nicht mehr erhältlich waren. 

ich bin damit als kunde jedenfalls nicht zufrieden und man sollte meinen, dass zufriedene kunden für jedes profitorientierte unternehmen die grundvoraussetzung sind. beim nächsten kauf wird das jedenfalls nicht mehr so laufen, unabhängig davon ob es wieder ein rocky wird, oder nicht.


----------



## Dreamworks (30. Oktober 2014)

Kauft euch ein anständiges Alu 2015 er Rocky und nicht den Plastik kram und schon ist das Problem gelöst.
Es ist zwar schon richtig das die Bikes recht schnell weg sind, aber wenn man das doch weiß Genau deshalb hab ich mein Bike auch sofort gekauft, da mein 750 er aus 2013 zu schnell weg war.


----------



## MaV3RiX (30. Oktober 2014)

ist nicht mein erstes bike und auch nicht mein erstes carbon-rocky. aber bis jetzt hatte ich halt immer glück oder mein händler hatte das bike eh selbst im lager. deshalb bin ich diesmal leicht schockiert 
der beschluß ein neues bike zu kaufen, fällt halt nicht immer in Q1, auch wenn rocky das wohl gern so hätte. wie gesagt, ich hätte gerne ein bike der aktuellen saison gekauft, aber das ging ja auch nicht. jetzt bleibt mir nur, auf die nächsten zu warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (30. Oktober 2014)

Blöd wird es doch quasi nur, wenn man ein Bike nicht bjr kaufen "will" sondern zB eines Defektes wegen kaufen "muss". 
Mir ist es halt echt lieber, der Preis bleibt stabil, als dass ich für den Mehrpreis des frühen Kaufs sonst nochmal hätte in Urlaub fahren können. Oder das Rad später nicht verkaufen brauch, weil es an der Wand bald genauso viel einbringt.
Willst du gelten, mach dich selten. Quasi.


 Von meinem iPhone gesendet.


----------



## Elefantenvogel (30. Oktober 2014)

na!To schrieb:


> Sind doch 2015er Modelle, warum sollen sie schon 2014 eintreffen?


Weil man z.B. im Januar gesagt bekommt "Das Modell ist in der Größe nicht mehr verfügbar..."


----------



## na!To (11. November 2014)

Schon klar.

Bei anderen (Cube *husthust*) isses noch schlimmer. Die nehmen aktuell, wenn überhaupt, nur noch unsichere Bestellungen auf. Ein Großteil ist jetzt schon ausverkauft. Was mich bei dem Schrott aber immer wieder wundert.


----------



## MaV3RiX (11. November 2014)

das entschuldigt natürlich alles, wenn irgendein billigversender noch schlechter liefert


----------



## Deleted 18539 (20. November 2014)

Da mein 2014er 750 msl nächste Woche kommt mal ne techn. Frage.
Hier gibt es ja einige ~ 0,1t Fahrer. Was fahrt ihr an Druck in Dämpfer und Gabel ? So habe ich schonmal nen Anhaltspunkt. Danke vorab.


----------



## MaV3RiX (25. November 2014)

heute isses endlich gekommen das 770 in S


----------



## Philledan84 (26. November 2014)

Awesome altitudes here! here is mine

stock, apart from a narrow wide, pike fork and Maxxis tires. I love it


----------



## Ghost301078 (2. Dezember 2014)

Moin!
Seit 2 Wochen können meine Freundin und ich auch ein Altitude 750 MSL unser Eigen nennen. Es ist vollständig im "Stangen"-Zustand ohne Austauschkomponenten. Ich finde, dass es nicht gerade ein Leichtgewicht ist aber er fährt sehr gut auch bergauf. Leider konnte ich es bisher nur bei ziemlich feuchten Gegebenheiten fahren - da war ich noch nicht so waghalsig. Ich finde, dass es auch recht kopflastig ist und sich nicht so einfach "hochziehen" lässt, wie bspw. mein ETS-X.  Schaun wir mal, ob wir Freunde werden.
Ich wiege ca. 80 kg - wie viel packe ich denn mal in die Dämpfer? Vorn hab ich z. Zt. 100 PSI u. hinten ca. 150 PSI. Was meint Ihr? Ich finde es noch relativ weich hinten - vorn scheint´s ganz gut zu sein.
Was haltet Ihr denn von den Laufrädern? Gibt´s da schon Erfahrungen? Taugen die was? Scheinen auch recht schwer zu sein.

Viele Grüße aus´m Sauerländle
Christian


----------



## Ghost301078 (2. Dezember 2014)

...just wondering, why Philledan84´s Altitude has other colors than mine...??!!


----------



## MaV3RiX (2. Dezember 2014)

Ghost301078 schrieb:


> Moin!
> Ich wiege ca. 80 kg - wie viel packe ich denn mal in die Dämpfer? Vorn hab ich z. Zt. 100 PSI u. hinten ca. 150 PSI. Was meint Ihr? Ich finde es noch relativ weich hinten - vorn scheint´s ganz gut zu sein.
> Was haltet Ihr denn von den Laufrädern? Gibt´s da schon Erfahrungen? Taugen die was? Scheinen auch recht schwer zu sein.



150PSI scheinen bei mir ganz gut zu sein (ride-9 auf default). wiege aber auch <70kg. sollte bei Dir wohl etwas mehr druck rein. umso näher Du mit der ride-9 einstellung richtung oberrohr gehst, desto mehr druck brauchst Du im dämpfer. 

die laufräder sind halt nix dolles (weder breit noch leicht). deshalb sind die bei mir auch gleich rausgeflogen. gute gibts bei RM ab werk imho erst bei den top-modellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Philledan84 (2. Dezember 2014)

Ghost301078 schrieb:


> ...just wondering, why Philledan84´s Altitude has other colors than mine...??!!


I have a 770msl rally edition. It has another color than the 750msl!


----------



## Philledan84 (2. Dezember 2014)

trying a bit of freeride


----------



## isartrails (3. Dezember 2014)

Ghost301078 schrieb:


> ... Ich finde, dass es nicht gerade ein Leichtgewicht ist ...  Schaun wir mal, ob wir Freunde werden.


In der Tat. 650B macht sich einfach gewichtsmäßig bemerkbar (im Vergleich zum 26 Zoll Standard).
Das war auch der Hauptgrund, warum wir (mein Alti und ich) erstmal keine Freunde wurden.
Nachdem ich an meinem 770MSL fast alles ausgetauscht habe, bin ich gewichtsmäßig endlich in Regionen (13,3 kg) gekommen, in denen ich mit dem Bike meinen Frieden gemacht habe. Für mich ist es ein solides Do-it-all-Bike.
Es gibt noch ein paar systembedingte Nachteile (Übersetzungsentfaltung, Wendigkeit, mangelndes Tubeless-Angebot bei den Reifen), die kann ich aber nicht dem Alti anlasten, sondern den Konstrukteuren, die uns einreden, dass 650B "besser" ist (was es nicht ist).
Begeisterung sieht anders aus: Zu den Bikes, auf die man sich draufsetzt und nie wieder runtermöchte, gehört es definitiv nicht. Das war anders, als das ETS-X seinerzeit auf den Markt kam: da war ich so angeturnt, dass ich mir das Bike im Ein- bis Zwei-Jahreswechsel viermal (!) gekauft habe. Auch beim Slayer musste ich mehrmals zugreifen. So sieht Begeisterung aus.


----------



## Ghost301078 (7. Dezember 2014)

Sooo, gerade die zweite Tour mit dem Alti gemacht. Meine Freundin ist es diesmal gefahren und ich bin das ETS-X gefahren. Zwischendurch haben wir dann mal getauscht. Sie hat das Grinsen gar nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht bekommen...interessanterweise fährt sie mit dem doch recht schweren Radel besser die Berge hoch als mit Ihrem Bergwerk Hardtail (Gewicht <10kg) in 26''. Bergrunter geht´s jetzt eh besser. Von daher ist die Kombi, wenn wir zu Zweit fahren gar nicht so schlecht (Ich 26'' ETS-X und Sie das neue Alti). Sie fährt damit auch sehr viel sicherer als mit Ihrem Hardtail. Da sind die früher schwierigen Trails auf einmal gar kein Thema mehr. Aber ich freu mich auch schon drauf, es das nächste Mal zu fahren 
Die Ride-9 Geschichte hab ich dann heute auch mal auf "Medium" in beiden Bereichen eingestellt. Das war aber ganz schön frickelig. Gibt´s da irgendeinen Trick, wie man den Dämpfer in die richtige Position bekommt??? Im Video bei Rocky sieht´s super einfach aus aber ich hab ´ne halbe Stunde rumgefummelt ....grrrr.
Also Leute - weiterhin allseits gute Fahrt!

Grüße
Christian


----------



## Igetyou (17. Dezember 2014)

Kann bei einem Altitude carbonrahmen ein Angle Set verbaut werden.Das obere Lager sitzt ja direkt im Rahmen.


----------



## marco1977 (19. Dezember 2014)

Hilft zwar bei deiner Frage jetzt nicht wirklich weiter, aber wieso möchte man ein Angle-Set in einen Rahmen verbauen, bei dem man die Geo von Haus aus verändern kann?


----------



## Igetyou (19. Dezember 2014)

Flachste Einstellung 66,2 Grad.
Hätte gerne einen etwas längeren Radstand.
Angle Set ist nicht möglich da IS Steuersatz.
Man könnte die 46mm Pike Gabelkrone vom Gaint Reign verbauen.
Dann wird die Kiste auch etwas länger.


----------



## Motzproll (25. Dezember 2014)

Jetzt mal ernsthaft, ich bin ein bisschen geschockt und kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen,dass  die pike besser als 34 fox wäre.Laut rocky Verkäufer  die fox Gabeln werden mit ganz enge zusammenarbeit  mit Rocksy für Rockys  Rahmen  und  demsprechende geometie hergestellt, und nicht  irgend etwas von der Masse  geholt daran gebastelt  und fertig  ist es...Aus diesem  gründe kommt auch diese teuere preise zustande ,weil alle Komponenten auf einander  perfekt abgestimmt werden bzw sind .
Ich wollte eigentlich deswegen  eine altitude zulegen  und jetzt überlege ich  mir ob ich wirklich so viel Geld ausgeben  soll .
Für jede Tipp   bin ich sehr dankbar......


----------



## MaV3RiX (25. Dezember 2014)

die dämpfer haben definitiv einen "custom tune". das ergibt auch sinn, weil der federweg bei jedem bike anders mit dem hub des dämpfers verbunden ist. bei der gabel gibts sonst keine bauteile die den federweg beeinflussen, außer vielleicht der lenkwinkel. daher glaube ich auch nicht, dass hier viel verändert wurde. habe leider die original gabel von meinem altitude nie gesehen, da ich sie direkt beim kauf hab tauschen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (25. Dezember 2014)

Die Dämpfer haben  ein speziell auf den Hinterbau abgestimmtes Setup.Den Tune des Dämpfers kannst du bei Fox Dämpfern auf der Seite ablesen.
Die Gabeln sind nicht auf den Rahmen abgestimmt..
Da hat dir dein Händler was vom Pferd erzählt.
Ich bin Pike vs. 34 (2014) gefahren.Die 34 geht wie ein Sack Nüsse gegen die Pike..
Die Pike kannst du mit der aktuellen 36 vergleichen..


----------



## Motzproll (25. Dezember 2014)

Vielen Dank für die rasche Antwort, hätte nie gedacht, dass rock shox bessere gabel als fox baut.  Vielleicht deswegen  bauen alle  große Hersteller ausschließlich auf pike.


----------



## MaV3RiX (25. Dezember 2014)

Motzproll schrieb:


> Vielleicht deswegen  bauen alle  große Hersteller ausschließlich auf pike.



na, so einseitig isses nun auch wieder nicht. in den top-modellen ist doch meistens eine fox verbaut. die neue 36er soll ja auch sehr gut sein. ich hab aber nur ein 2014er altitude probegefahren bevor ich mein 2015er bestellt hab und da fand ich die pike schon besser. läuft echt sahnig und ich habe das gefühl, dass ich schon nach ein paar fahrten eine sehr gute abstimmung gefunden habe.


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. Dezember 2014)

Mal zur Info:

DÄMPFER:
Rocky Mountain hat noch nie ein eigenes Setup gehabt, nur die Aufkleber.
Es gibt mittlerweile eine Reihe und Kombinationsmöglichkeiten bei den Fox Dämpfern.
Sehr viel mehr als bei RockShox.
Da stellt sich der Rahmenhersteller dann was zusammen oder lässt sich von Fox helfen.
Die Aufkleber haften aber auch an Bikes,deren Dämpfer nur EIN Setup von Werk haben (DHX Air).
Sinnvollerweise sollte ein XL- Rahmen ein anders Setup haben als ein S- Rahmen.
Hat man aber nicht.

GABELN:
Hier gibt es von Fox bis etwa 2014 immer nur ein Setup.
Mehr braucht man ja auch eigentlich nicht weil es keine verschiedenen Anlenkungen wie beim Dämpfer gibt.

FOX 34:
Fox hat mit der 34er bis 2014 nicht den Zahn der Zeit getroffen.
Das wurde nicht geleugnet.
RockShox hatte zur passenden zeit das passende Produkt zur Hand und hat somit gerade im Endurosegment viel Boden gut gemacht.
Ab 2015 gibt es bei der 34er verschiedene Setups, wenn man unbedingt will.

Aber so wie das nun im Kampf um Verkaufszahlen so geht hat FOX reagiert.
Mit der 36er Float hat man mehr als aufgeholt, das wird sich im Laufe von 2015 noch deutlich werden- da bin ich sicher.
Die 34 hat ab 2015 auch eine komplett neue Dämpfung aus der RAD Serie und wird ebenso nachziehen.
Ich glaube es stehen dann Setups zur Verfügung.


ALLGEMEIN:
Der Kunde verlangt derzeit nach echten "Racegabeln", jeder will "über Kanten abziehen", "mit Druck durch den Anlieger", "immer hoch im Federweg"  usw..
Aber das ist Wunschdenken weil bestimmt 80% aller Biker mit einer solchen Gabeln überfordert sind.
Den erforderlichen Druck am Vorderrad hält man keine 10min, dann sind Kondition und Konzentration alle.
Und dann wäre man über eine kraftschonende Gabel froh.

In dem Sinne, frohe Weihnachten


----------



## MaV3RiX (26. Dezember 2014)

weiß jemand ob man die kurbel vom element 50 RSL einfach mit dem altitude 770 MSL austauschen kann? hab am element eine raceface next sl und würde die gern gegen die raceface turbine cinch vom altitude tauschen. beide bikes haben ein BB92 tretlager und der spider scheint ja auch gleich zu sein. muss halt die kettenblätter tauschen, da das element 3-fach und das altitude 2-fach ist.


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Dezember 2014)

du musst die Achsdurchmesser berücksichtigen.
Alte Next SL hat 24er Achse, passt also.
Neue haben 30er Achse, da brauchst du auch ein neues Inenlager


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaV3RiX (26. Dezember 2014)

danke für deine hilfe. hab vorhin schon angefangen, die kurbel rausgenommen und alle maße verglichen. passt. sind beides 30er achsen. 
die kurbel hab ich vor ca. einem jahr am element nachgerüstet als sie rauskam und da wurde auch ein neues tretlager eingebaut. die next sollte eigentlich schon die aktuelle sein. das altitude ist das 770 msl 2015. 
so gesehen, hab ich wohl glück gehabt, dass alles gepasst hat. 
jetzt nur noch das element wieder zusammenbauen...


----------



## gomerpyle (28. Dezember 2014)

Hallo erstmal! Bin seit einigen Monaten Besitzer eines 2014er Altitude 770 MSL. Dies ist meine erster Fully. Das Bike ist bis auf sämtliche Schnittstellen Bike/ Fahrer im Werkszustand. Außerdem habe ich die Ride9 Verstellung auf Stufe 5 gebracht. Vermutlich werde ich noch den 760mm breiten Lenker etwas kürzen.
Das Rad wiegt so wie es da steht 13,6 kg in Größe L. Ich bin 182cm groß mit 86er SL und wiege 75kg.

L


----------



## MaV3RiX (28. Dezember 2014)

das mit der freigängigkeit sieht sieht bei mir genauso aus. ist auch völlig normal. meine pike hat vorne auch nicht mehr platz zum reifen. sieht so aus, als hätte sich der bereich zugesetzt und ein paar steine oder so mit durchgezogen. ein schmalerer reifen wird da wohl nicht viel bringen. der MK fällt ja schon eher schmal aus.


----------



## isartrails (31. Dezember 2014)

gomerpyle schrieb:


> Leider haben die ersten und bisher einzigen 3 Touren (allesamt ruppige Schlammfahrten mit entsprechen großem Pflegeaufwand im Anschluss), meinem Bike insbesondere dem Rahmen nicht wirklich gut getan.
> Mehrere Chain Sucks ...


Aufgrund früherer Erfahrungen mit Rocky-Originalausstattungen montiere ich mittlerweile alles, wo Race Face draufsteht ratzfatz ab und ersetzte es durch funktionierende Shimano-Teile: insbesondere Umwerfer, Innenlager, Kurbelgarnitur, meist auch Lenklager. Bremsen, Schaltgriffe und Schaltwerk sind ja an diese Modell bereits auf XT-Niveau und auch beim Steuersatz hat man bei RM endlich verstanden, dass man mit RF nicht lange Freude haben dürfte.
Auch den Original-Laufradsatz habe ich ungefahren gegen einen Shimano XT-System-LRS ersetzt, auf dem Nobby Nics Tubeless in 2.4 drauf sind, die nicht so voluminös bauen, wie die originalen Contis. Da ich die Original-Ausstattung an Reifen/LRS nie gefahren bin, kann ich über keine ähnlichen Erfahrungen berichten. Einen Chainsuck habe ich mit meiner 3-fach XT-Kurbel bisher noch nie produziert.
Schutzfolie wollte ich schon immer mal aufbringen, liegt auch griffbereit da, aber aufgrund der bisherigen guten Erfahrungen auch bei durchaus schmuddeligen Untergründen habe ich bisher aus Faulheit darauf verzichtet. Wenn ich mir jetzt die Mühe machen würde und das Bike putzen und wienern, dann würde es jetzt, auch nach mehreren Schlamfahrten, immer noch dastehen wie eine Eins und nach Nutzungsspuren müsste man ganz genau suchen.


----------



## Elefantenvogel (1. Januar 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Mal zur Info:
> 
> Der Kunde verlangt derzeit nach echten "Racegabeln", jeder will "über Kanten abziehen", "mit Druck durch den Anlieger", "immer hoch im Federweg"  usw..
> Aber das ist Wunschdenken weil bestimmt 80% aller Biker mit einer solchen Gabeln überfordert sind.
> ...



DAS trifft es auf den Punkt


----------



## gomerpyle (2. Januar 2015)

isartrails schrieb:


> Aufgrund früherer Erfahrungen mit Rocky-Originalausstattungen montiere ich mittlerweile alles, wo Race Face draufsteht ratzfatz ab und ersetzte es durch funktionierende Shimano-Teile: insbesondere Umwerfer, Innenlager, Kurbelgarnitur, meist auch Lenklager. Bremsen, Schaltgriffe und Schaltwerk sind ja an diese Modell bereits auf XT-Niveau und auch beim Steuersatz hat man bei RM endlich verstanden, dass man mit RF nicht lange Freude haben dürfte.
> Auch den Original-Laufradsatz habe ich ungefahren gegen einen Shimano XT-System-LRS ersetzt, auf dem Nobby Nics Tubeless in 2.4 drauf sind, die nicht so voluminös bauen, wie die originalen Contis. Da ich die Original-Ausstattung an Reifen/LRS nie gefahren bin, kann ich über keine ähnlichen Erfahrungen berichten. Einen Chainsuck habe ich mit meiner 3-fach XT-Kurbel bisher noch nie produziert.
> Schutzfolie wollte ich schon immer mal aufbringen, liegt auch griffbereit da, aber aufgrund der bisherigen guten Erfahrungen auch bei durchaus schmuddeligen Untergründen habe ich bisher aus Faulheit darauf verzichtet. Wenn ich mir jetzt die Mühe machen würde und das Bike putzen und wienern, dann würde es jetzt, auch nach mehreren Schlamfahrten, immer noch dastehen wie eine Eins und nach Nutzungsspuren müsste man ganz genau suchen.



Das Rad ist bis auf den Umwerfer mit der kompletten XT Gruppe inklusive Bremsen und Naben ausgestattet. Die Race Face Teile machen in der Tat einen nicht besonders wertigen Eindruck, ebenso wenig die arch ex Laufräder. Da werde ich in Zukunft wohl einiges austauschen. Wobei die RF Turbine Kurbel mit ihrem niedrigen Q-Faktor eigentlich nicht so schlecht ist.


----------



## gotobike (4. Januar 2015)

Hallo,
betreffend Gewichtsoptimierung möchte ich einen leichteren LRS montieren.
Hat einer der Altitude-Fahrer schon Erfahrung mit einem leichteren LRS in 650b gemacht, ev. sogar mit Carbonfelgen?
Der originale Satz Sun ringlé 25 mit wheeltech-Naben wiegt doch über 1900 gr.!
Leichtere und breitere Felgen für die neue Saison wären ein Versuch wert.
Danke für Euer Feedback
Gruss


----------



## Igetyou (4. Januar 2015)

Fahre bald Carbonfelgen von Light Bicycles (30mm Innenbreite, 400g)
Tune King und Kong Naben
Sapim CX-Ray Speichen 
Alunippel
Wiegt ca 1550g


----------



## MaV3RiX (4. Januar 2015)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Fahre bald Carbonfelgen von Light Bicycles (30mm Innenbreite, 400g)
> Tune King und Kong Naben
> Sapim CX-Ray Speichen
> Alunippel
> Wiegt ca 1550g


Unschlagbar leicht und günstig. Taugen die auch was? Ich fahr Syntace W35 mit Hope Naben. Wird wohl auch nicht leichter sein als der original LRS, aber dafür breiter.


----------



## gotobike (4. Januar 2015)

MaV3RiX schrieb:


> Unschlagbar leicht und günstig. Taugen die auch was? Ich fahr Syntace W35 mit Hope Naben. Wird wohl auch nicht leichter sein als der original LRS, aber dafür breiter.



Denke schon, dass er mit 1550 gr. leichter ist als der Original-LRS.
Was musst Du hinblättern für das Fliegengewicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (5. Januar 2015)

Die Felgen kosten 415 $
Mit der Rechnung kannst du etwas trixen.
Mehr via PM
Naben haben ich für ein super Preis bekommen.
Daher ist es schwer zu sagen wieviel ich ausgegeben habe.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (5. Januar 2015)

Moin,

ich fahre an meinem 750 MSL den Reynolds R27,5 AM mit Maxxis Ardent TLR in 2,4 und habe gegenüber dem original Laufradsatz mit SRAM Naben und den original montierten Conti 2,4er Reifen 692 Gr. eingespart. Nachgewogen. Das Bike fährt sich jetzt ganz anders.


----------



## MaV3RiX (5. Januar 2015)

gotobike schrieb:


> Denke schon, dass er mit 1550 gr. leichter ist als der Original-LRS.



Ich meinte mein Syntace/Hope ist nicht leichter als der original LRS. Wiegt auch knapp 2kg. Dafür sind die Felgen halt deutlich breiter.


----------



## gotobike (5. Januar 2015)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich fahre an meinem 750 MSL den Reynolds R27,5 AM mit Maxxis Ardent TLR in 2,4 und habe gegenüber dem original Laufradsatz mit SRAM Naben und den original montierten Conti 2,4er Reifen 692 Gr. eingespart. Nachgewogen. Das Bike fährt sich jetzt ganz anders.



692 gr.!! SUPER! Kannst Du das neue Fahrverhalten etwas beschreiben? Wie verhält sich das Bike mit dem Maxxi Ardent in voller Schräglage?
Danke und Gruss


----------



## Igetyou (5. Januar 2015)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich fahre an meinem 750 MSL den Reynolds R27,5 AM mit Maxxis Ardent TLR in 2,4 und habe gegenüber dem original Laufradsatz mit SRAM Naben und den original montierten Conti 2,4er Reifen 692 Gr. eingespart. Nachgewogen. Das Bike fährt sich jetzt ganz anders.


Wieviel wiegt der LRS ohne Reifen?


----------



## MRMAZOCHER (7. Januar 2015)

hey leute, 

würde gern mal in die runde fragen was für rahmen größen ihr bei eurer körper größe so fahrt?

bin kurz davor mir ein alti zu gönnen aber bei der größe bin ich mir nicht sicher?! (1,70m) 

da ich es gern verspielt und agil mag tendiere ich eher zu S, was meint ihr?


----------



## MaV3RiX (7. Januar 2015)

bin genauso groß wie Du. allerdings hab ich dafür relativ lange beine (81cm). von daher bräuchte ich eigentlich M, aber dann wäre es zu lang. deshalb fahr ich S. bin bei der probefahrt ein M gefahren und das war mir irgendwie zu unhandlich. 
am besten ist natürlich beide größen zu testen, aber ich denke, S dürfte bei der körpergröße die bessere wahl sein. ich fühl mich jedenfalls sehr wohl drauf.


----------



## Alpinator (7. Januar 2015)

Habe  ein M bei 168 cm fährt sich für mich besser auf Touren wie mein rx1 fs Pro in S


----------



## MaV3RiX (7. Januar 2015)

soviel zwerge hier? da bin ich ja in guter gesellschaft. 
ja, ich denke M geht bei der größe auch. kommt halt auf die körperproportionen und die persönlichen vorlieben an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpinator (7. Januar 2015)

Nur bitte bei versenkbaren sattelstützen nachmessen wegen sattelrohrlänge bei mir ist es grenzwertig passt aber .rock shox reverb Travel 125 mm


----------



## MaV3RiX (7. Januar 2015)

Musst du deine fast ganz einschieben? Meine 100er hab ich fast 8cm rausgezogen. Leider gibt's keine passende 150er mit innenliegendem Zug. Von daher lohnt auch umrüsten nicht. Vielleicht sollte Rocky mal dickere Rohre einführen.


----------



## marco1977 (7. Januar 2015)

Ich bin 169 und hab eine Schrittlänge von 84
Ich fahr das Altitude in M, da mir bei der Probefahrt, das S gar nicht zugesagt hat.
Die Reverb 125 muss allerdings bis Anschlag versenkt sein, dass es mit der Höhe hinhaut.
Bei einer kleineren Schrittlänge, würde ich ein S empfehlen.


----------



## isartrails (7. Januar 2015)

marco1977 schrieb:


> Ich bin 169 und hab eine Schrittlänge von 84
> Ich fahr das Altitude in M, da mir bei der Probefahrt, das S gar nicht zugesagt hat.
> Die Reverb 125 muss allerdings bis Anschlag versenkt sein, dass es mit der Höhe hinhaut.
> Bei einer kleineren Schrittlänge, würde ich ein S empfehlen.


Wie unterschiedlich Hobbits doch aussehen können... 
Ich bin 169 und habe Schrittlänge 73 cm!
Hatte zuerst ein Alti von 2013 in M und fühlte mich damit überhaupt nicht wohl.
Aktuell eines in S und das passt mir hervorragend. Ich mag's wendig und verspielt, habe aber auch schon zwei Alpencrosse damit ohne zu Murren runtergespult.
Ich konnte sogar trotz meiner geringen Schrittlänge eine Reverb Stealth in 125 verbauen und die ist noch nichtmal ganz bis zum Anschlag drin. Ich denke, da ist noch ein guter Zentimeter Spiel.
Also ich würde auch klar zu small raten.


----------



## gotobike (9. Januar 2015)

Steckachse hinten ersetzen

Frage an die Technikfreaks:
Kann die Original-Steckachse mit Mutter hinten (Marke Formula) 12x142 mm am 770 MSL 2013 durch eine ab Stange von z.B, Shimano ersetzt werden?
Die Gewinde meiner Achse/Mutter sehen ziemlich angefressen aus
Die Mutter am Bike scheint aber eingepresst zu sein. Etwas Ähnliches habe bis jetzt noch nicht entdeckt.
Danke und Gruss


----------



## MaV3RiX (10. Januar 2015)

So. Fertig. Wenn der Umbau klappt, kommt noch die 150er Reverb drauf, das wars dann aber erst mal. 
Wiegt 12,6kg so wie es da steht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (19. Januar 2015)

gotobike schrieb:


> 692 gr.!! SUPER! Kannst Du das neue Fahrverhalten etwas beschreiben? Wie verhält sich das Bike mit dem Maxxi Ardent in voller Schräglage?
> Danke und Gruss



Es fährt sich jetzt deutlich agiler und spritziger. Nicht mehr so schwerfällig. Den Maxxis Ardent habe ich vorne gegen den Highroller II 3CMaxxTerra in TLR ersetzt da der Ardent bei dem derzeitigem Wetter doch etwas überfordert ist und gerade in Kurven schnell ausbricht.
Samstag bin ich ne längere Trailtour gefahren und der Highroller II hat mich voll überzeugt.


----------



## Igetyou (19. Januar 2015)

Wie findest du den Rollwiederstand vom HRII?


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. Januar 2015)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Wie findest du den Rollwiederstand vom HRII?


Garnicht bei dem Wetter...


----------



## Deleted 18539 (19. Januar 2015)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Wie findest du den Rollwiederstand vom HRII?



Absolut akzeptabel. Wobei ich das eh nicht so kritisch seh. Treten mußt immer  
Mein Kumpel hatte an seinem Bike am VR und HR den Minion DHR II in 26 x 2,4 drauf und war auch nicht langsamer. Bergab aber noch schneller  War aber auch extrem matschig.


----------



## Elefantenvogel (19. Januar 2015)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Mein Kumpel hatte an seinem Bike am VR und HR den Minion DHR II in 26 x 2,4 drauf und war auch nicht langsamer. Bergab aber noch schneller  War aber auch extrem matschig.



Gerade wenn es extrem matschig war, hättest du dann aber mit dem Highroller 2 schneller sein müssen als er mitm Minion  Liegt also nicht am Reifen


----------



## Deleted 18539 (19. Januar 2015)

Elefantenvogel schrieb:


> Gerade wenn es extrem matschig war, hättest du dann aber mit dem Highroller 2 schneller sein müssen als er mitm Minion  Liegt also nicht am Reifen



Ich hatte hinten den Ardent drauf


----------



## Zephyrous666 (22. Januar 2015)

Hallo Leute!
Hat jemand evtl. Interesse an meinem 2014er Altitude 750 Rahmen in Gr. L???


----------



## gotobike (19. Februar 2015)

Hallo,
Gibt es eine günstige Alternative zur Original-Steckachse QR15 (15 x 100 mm) von Fox zur 34er Float 27.5 Evo?
Diese ist mir mit ca. € 70 zu teuer. 10 Gramm mehr oder weniger spielen keine Rolle, Titan oder Carbon muss nicht sein.
Von Shimano e-thru konnte ich leider nichts finden.
Danke und Gruss


----------



## Catsoft (19. Februar 2015)

Schau mal bei r2-bike.de


----------



## gotobike (26. Februar 2015)

RM Altitude 770 MSL 2013
Hilfe!
Hallo,
Nach dem Wechsel des Vorbaus von Syncros auf RaceFace Turbine (Original)
kriege ich das Spiel (spielfrei) des Steuerlagers, Cane Creek Forty, einfach nicht hin.
Getraue mich nicht richtig fest an der Schraube zu drehen, weil max. 3 Nm angegeben sind.
Habe ich zu wenig Spacer verwendet?
Einer, beide ca. 5 mm hoch, unter dem Vorbau und einer unter dem Deckel des Steuerlagers.
Der Gap oder Höhenunterschied vom Gabelrohr zum Vorbau beträgt ca. 2 mm  bei aufgestecktem Vorbau.
Danke für Eure Hilfe
Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaV3RiX (26. Februar 2015)

probier mal einen dünnen spacer mehr unter dem vorbau. je nach form der kappe kann hier ein größerer unterschied nötig sein. die cane creek sind ja von unten rund bzw. gewölbt wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. kann also unter umständen auf dem gabelschaft aufliegen.


----------



## Jangoo089 (28. Februar 2015)

.... eine Frage an die Profis....

Würdet ihr L oder M bei 177cm und 85cm sl empfehlen? Und ist das Bike trotz der 150mm verspielt genug um auf flachen trails spass spass zu machen?


----------



## MRMAZOCHER (28. Februar 2015)

ich habe mir auf anraten der profis, bei einer größe von 169/80sl, ein framekit in S gekauft. (heute abgeholt)

bin M test gefahren und hat mir von der größe auch zugesagt, wollte es aber etwas verspielter somit S bestellt


----------



## Igetyou (28. Februar 2015)

Bin 179 und fahre Large
SL ist 85


----------



## andalbauer (1. März 2015)

Ich bin 178 groß, mit einer SL von 87cm und fahre Größe L.


----------



## gotobike (1. März 2015)

Nimm auf jeden Fall ein M und baue bei Bedarf einen längeren Vorbau ran, wenn Du es verspielt und wendig liebst.
Ich bin 180, fahre M und habe den 60er durch einen 80er Vorbau ersetzt.


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. März 2015)

kurzer Rahmen mit langem Vorbau, käme mir nicht in die Tüte!


----------



## Radical_53 (2. März 2015)

Mit "lang" wird ja kaum 150mm gemeint sein.
Im Zweifelsfall doch eher so wie auf nem zu großen Rad zu verhungern. 
Bei grob bzw knapp 1,80 wäre mir nicht einmal in den Sinn gekommen dass jemand an L überhaupt einen Gedanken verschwendet.


 Von meinem iPhone gesendet.


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. März 2015)

80mm Vorbau am AM/ED Bike?
Ne lass mal stecken, das fahren nur CC-ler.
OK, um Hamburg und Kiel mag das gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (2. März 2015)

Ja, mal eher einen 80er Vorbau als ein 600er Oberrohr bei einem "Sitzriesen"  
Der Rahmen ist halt ein Fixum,  kostet einen Haufen Geld und soll im besten Fall Grundstein für Spaß sein.
Ist er zu lang, oder auch zu hoch, wird das nix. Vom trägen Fahrverhalten ganz zu schweigen.


 Von meinem iPhone gesendet.


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. März 2015)

Das Lenkverlaten wird doch in erster Linie von Vorbau und Gabel bestimmt, weniger vom Radstand.


----------



## Radical_53 (2. März 2015)

Jein. Stimmt einerseits, klar, daß das die maßgeblichen Größen sind. Fürs Einlenken, quasi. Das sehe ich genauso.
Für den Rest vom Fahrverhalten, wie man durch die Kurve durch kommt (wenn man schon drin ist), kann ein zu langes Oberrohr z.B. aber schnell zum Showstopper werden.
Im schlimmsten Fall fährt sich das Rad dann träge wie ein Bus, selbst mit ultrakurzen Vorbauten von 0-30mm. Man kann nicht mehr gescheit auf dem Rad tanzen, der Sattel ist flott im Weg und die Leute fangen an, Angst vor jeglicher Art Pedalbindung zu bekommen. 
Was sich für mich auch immer komisch fuhr war ein negativ gedrehter Vorbau, warum auch immer (das nur mal nebenbei).


----------



## Ghost301078 (2. April 2015)

Moin Zusammen,
nur mal so zum Vergleich mit möglichen Laufradalternativen beim Alti. Hat jemand eine Ahnung, wie viel die Sun ringle inferno von den 2014er 750er Alti´s so wiegen könnten?
Die meisten Laufräder, die man so findet (mit halbwegs All Mountain Stabilität) wiegen ja auch noch etwas zwischen 1700g und 2000g.
Sind die infernos wohl noch schwerer?

Verschneite Grüße aus´m Sauerland.
Christian


----------



## Ghost301078 (6. April 2015)

...und wo ich da gerade bei Gewichten bin. Mich würd auch mal der Unterschied der Rahmengewichte 750 vs. 750 MSL interessieren. Hat da jemand eine Ahnung. Gefühlt ist der Unterschied bei ähnlicher Ausstattung nämlich zu vernachlässigen.


----------



## mrwulf (6. April 2015)

Ghost301078 schrieb:


> ...und wo ich da gerade bei Gewichten bin. Mich würd auch mal der Unterschied der Rahmengewichte 750 vs. 750 MSL interessieren. Hat da jemand eine Ahnung. Gefühlt ist der Unterschied bei ähnlicher Ausstattung nämlich zu vernachlässigen.



Ich glaube der Rahmen inkl. Dämpfer vom 750MSL war 250g leichter. Also kein wesentlicher Unterschied.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (6. April 2015)

Wie viel mehr hätte der Rahmen denn leichter sein sollen?! Irgendwo sollte man schon realistisch bleiben.


 Von meinem iPhone gesendet.


----------



## MaV3RiX (6. April 2015)

wobei der rahmen vom 750MSL ja noch die alu-schwinge hat. soweit ich weiß ist das auch nochmal ein unterschied von 80-100g zu carbon.


----------



## Ghost301078 (6. April 2015)

Ich frag mich halt, wie sich der Preisunterschied von Alu zu Carbon von 1500€ erklären lässt (die Reverb mal aussen vor betrachtet).
Das find ich schon heftig. Denn ich spüre keinen wirklichen Unterschied zwischen den beiden Rädern.
Die Ausstattung ist eben nahezu gleich. Welche Vorteile hat Carbon denn noch ggü. Alu? Steifigkeit, Gewicht, ... das war´s meines Wissens. Naja - und die Optik eben.


----------



## isartrails (6. April 2015)

Mit genauen Zahlen kann ich nicht dienen. Aber das 750 (2014) fand ich in small alles andere als leicht. Gewöhnt war ich ans Gewicht eines Santa Cruz Blur LT in medium (Alu).
Nach Umstieg auf 770 MSL (2014, vollcarbon) war's dann erträglich, d.h., der Unterschied von Alu auf Carbon war durchaus spürbar.
Ans Gewicht des Alu-Santa Cruz kommt aber auch das Carbon-Rocky nicht ran. Die größere Laufradgröße entscheidet alles.



Ghost301078 schrieb:


> Ich frag mich halt, wie sich der Preisunterschied von Alu zu Carbon von 1500€ erklären lässt ...


Diese Frage ist obsolet, weil Modellpolitik.
Kein einziges Bike kostet das, was es wert ist, sondern das, was es auf dem Markt bringt bzw. bringen soll.


----------



## MaV3RiX (6. April 2015)

die preispolitik von RM verstehe ich eh nicht. im vergleich sind die bikes immer zu teuer oder zu schlecht ausgestatet. ob die rahmen nun wirklich so viel besser sind, kann ich nicht beurteilen. 
ich mag die bikes aber meine beiden rockys waren teuer und das meiste der serienausstattung ist rausgeflogen. 
richtig glücklich wird man erst mit den bikes die mit 90 oder 99 enden, weil da ohnehin kaum wünsche offen bleiben. aber der preis ist dann auch jenseits von gut und böse.


----------



## Ghost301078 (6. April 2015)

isartrails schrieb:


> Diese Frage ist obsolet, weil Modellpolitik.
> Kein einziges Bike kostet das, was es wert ist, sondern das, was es auf dem Markt bringt bzw. bringen soll.



ja, das ist schon klar. Aber dennoch frage ich mich, warum "der Markt" bereit ist, so viel mehr Geld für ein Carbon-Rahmen hinzulegen...


----------



## Radical_53 (7. April 2015)

Weil es die technisch bessere Basis ist. 
Hochpreisige Kompletträder allerdings finde ich sehr "speziell". War und wird nie meins sein.


 Von meinem iPhone gesendet.


----------



## mrwulf (7. April 2015)

Ghost301078 schrieb:


> ja, das ist schon klar. Aber dennoch frage ich mich, warum "der Markt" bereit ist, so viel mehr Geld für ein Carbon-Rahmen hinzulegen...



Naja, am "Markt" spielt Rocky wohl mittlerweile gar keine Rolle mehr. Das ist eine Marke, bei der man hauptsächlich für den Namen und die glorreiche Vergangenheit zahlt. Ich habe '92 mit dem Biken angefangen und da war Rocky Kult, für den sehr viele bereit waren Aufpreis zu zahlen. Ich denke sehr viele Käufer von Rocky heute kommen noch aus der Bike Epoche der 90er. Wäre mal interessant zu wissen, wie viele Neu-Kunden Rocky von anderen Marken anziehen.


----------



## Elefantenvogel (7. April 2015)

Ja, die glorreiche Vergangenheit  Mittlerweile fahren die Frorider ja 120mm XC Fullys in Freeridevideos, haha... einfach nur traurig!


----------



## gomerpyle (25. April 2015)

mittlerweile habe ich einige Komponenten ersetzt. Das Ding wiegt jetzt 12,7kg. Mit ner Hans Dampf/ Nobi Bereifung würde es 12,4kg auf die Waage bringen.
Erschreckend, dass man in ein fast 5k teures bike nochmal fast 2k reinstecken muss um eine halbwegs vernünftige Ausstattung zu bekommen. Für das Geld hätte ich mir 2 astrein ausgestattete, solide canyon bikes dahin stellen können. Aber hauptsache Rocky f...ng Mountain.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mrwulf (25. April 2015)

Schick. Was hast du denn alles geändert. Auf den ersten Blick sehe ich die Pike. Teieliste?


----------



## gomerpyle (26. April 2015)

Laufräder: DT Swiss EX471, DT240, competion race
Bereifung: Maxxis Minion DHR 2,35/ Highroller II 2,35, Tubeless
Sattel: Ergon SME3 Pro
Lenker: Syntace Vector Carbon high10, 760mm, 9° BS
Vorbau: Syntace Megaforce 2, 60mm x 6°
Griffe: Lizard Skins Northshore
Gabel: RS Pike RCT3 150mm  

der Rest ist original.


----------



## MaV3RiX (26. April 2015)

gomerpyle schrieb:


> mittlerweile habe ich einige Komponenten ersetzt. Das Ding wiegt jetzt 12,7kg. Mit ner Hans Dampf/ Nobi Bereifung würde es 12,4kg auf die Waage bringen.
> Erschreckend, dass man in ein fast 5k teures bike nochmal fast 2k reinstecken muss um eine halbwegs vernünftige Ausstattung zu bekommen. Für das Geld hätte ich mir 2 astrein ausgestattete, solide canyon bikes dahin stellen können. Aber hauptsache Rocky f...ng Mountain.



mein händler hat viele der teile in zahlung genommen, weil ich das meiste gleich beim kauf hab umbauen lassen. ansonsten vielleicht doch mit nem rahmen-set starten


----------



## bademeisterpaul (27. April 2015)

gomerpyle schrieb:


> mittlerweile habe ich einige Komponenten ersetzt. Das Ding wiegt jetzt 12,7kg.



dito. Meines (Alu-Alti in L) auch exakt 12,7kilo, mit neuem SLR Sattel mittlerweile 12,6kg:







gomerpyle schrieb:


> Erschreckend, dass man in ein fast 5k teures bike nochmal fast 2k reinstecken muss um eine halbwegs vernünftige Ausstattung zu bekommen. Für das Geld hätte ich mir 2 astrein ausgestattete, solide canyon bikes dahin stellen können. Aber hauptsache Rocky f...ng Mountain.



Darüber sollte man wohl lieber nicht zuviel nachdenken. Schon hart, aber das weiss man ja vorher...


----------



## mrwulf (28. April 2015)

Schön in Alu natur. Was haste alles geändert?


----------



## bademeisterpaul (28. April 2015)

Danke!
Das Alu-Finish fand ich einfach super, das miusste es sein.

Geändert... zuviel;-):
LRS: Tune/ Ryde Trace Trail, Tubeless
RF Turbine Vorbau, Sixc Lenker, X0 Trail Bremsen, X0 Schaltung, XX Shifter, 150mm Reverb Stealth und noch so paar Kleinigkeiten. In meinem Album sind noch paar Bilder, da sieht mans wohl am besten.

Schöne Grüße,
Timo


----------



## mrwulf (28. April 2015)

Timo,

klasse Aufbau, habe mir soeben die Bildergalerie angesehen. Hier wurde ja wirklich auf jedes Detail geachtet. Top!

So hier nun mein neues Altitude 750 MSL. Eine Perfekte Ergänzung zu meinem 9,6 kg Element 70 MSL.












Heute war die erste Ausfahrt und ich bin echt überrascht, dass es sich trotz des hohen Gewichts (z.Zt. noch 13,4 kg) so gut den Berg rauffahren lässt. Selbst steile Rampen, die ich auch mit meinem Element hoch gefahren bin, lassen sich mit dem altitude entspannt hochkurbeln, wirklich erstaunlich, dass das trotz der entspannten Sitzposition funktioniert. Und bergab ist das Altitude der Hammer. Habe jetzt die ganzen Sprünge mitgenommen, die ich mich mit dem Element nie getraut habe mitzunehmen. 

Jetzt werden nach und nach die Teile getauscht. Wahrscheinlich gehts mit dem Laufradsatz los.


----------



## gomerpyle (3. Mai 2015)

bademeisterpaul schrieb:


> dito. Meines (Alu-Alti in L) auch exakt 12,7kilo, mit neuem SLR Sattel mittlerweile 12,6kg:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cooles Bike!


----------



## gomerpyle (3. Mai 2015)

möchte als nächstes den Dämpfer austauschen. In betracht käme ein RS Monarch RC3 Debonair plus.
Laut 2014er tech manual bräuchte ich einige neue Parts (siehe Bild 1). Hat jemand Erfahrung damit?
Rocky original Teile sind relativ schwer zu beschaffen. Kennt jemand ne Bezugsquelle?

Desweiteren möchte ich den Schaltzuganschlag unter dem Tretlagergehäuse (original Bezeichnung: Internal Cable Stop Insert, Part No. 1092019) gegen die neue Version aus Alu austauschen, womit ich wieder auf das Bezugsquellenproblem zurückkomme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elefantenvogel (3. Mai 2015)

Mein Tipp: schau bei Rocky Mountain im Store selbst nach oder schreib die direkt an.... hab dort für das Bolt Kit für mein 2008er Slayer SS irgendwas um die 89 can. dollar bezahlt, 15 dollar für den Versand und nochmal 25 euro beim zoll.... damit war es 1. günstiger als über einen deutschen Händler, bei dem hab ich nämlich letztes Jahr für einen nicht vollständigen Bolzensatz für eben dieses Rad 120€ bezahlt- und zweitens war alles innerhalb von 3 Tagen hier.


----------



## gomerpyle (3. Mai 2015)

Elefantenvogel schrieb:


> Mein Tipp: schau bei Rocky Mountain im Store selbst nach oder schreib die direkt an.... hab dort für das Bolt Kit für mein 2008er Slayer SS irgendwas um die 89 can. dollar bezahlt, 15 dollar für den Versand und nochmal 25 euro beim zoll.... damit war es 1. günstiger als über einen deutschen Händler, bei dem hab ich nämlich letztes Jahr für einen nicht vollständigen Bolzensatz für eben dieses Rad 120€ bezahlt- und zweitens war alles innerhalb von 3 Tagen hier.



danke, ist ein guter Tipp! Selbst importieren hatte ich erst als letzte Möglichkeit in Erwägung gezogen aber wenn es am Ende auch noch günstiger ist, brauche ich mich erst gar nicht mit diesen bike action Vögeln abzugeben.


----------



## gomerpyle (5. Mai 2015)

Gestern zur nächsten RM Vertretung (Outdoor Bikes, Kreuzau) gefahren. Es gibt einen Dämpfer Umrüst Kit. Dieser ist aber zur Zeit nicht lieferbar, ebenso wenig der Schaltzuganschlag. Habe nachdem ich das erfahren hatte den Rocky Shop in Kanada kontaktiert. Die Antwort kam ziemlich schnell. Ich soll mich an den deutschen Imorteur in dem Fall Bike Action wenden.

Hat jemand Interesse an einem 2014 er Altitude 770 msl in L? Ist kein Scherz. Werde das Teil jetzt wieder in den originalen Zustand zurückbauen und anschließend verkaufen so lange es noch was wert ist. Mit etwas Glück kann ich mir von dem Erlös nen Canyon Spectral Alu in ner günstigen Ausstattung zulegen. Ein Freund hat sich das Spectral 8.0 zugelegt. Das Bike macht einen sehr soliden Eindruck und ist eine absolute Trail Rakete. Als kleinen Bonus obendrauf wiegt das ganze in der originalen Ausstattung auch noch weniger als 13kg und kostet keine 2,5k.


----------



## arnomtb (5. Mai 2015)

Ich habe letztes Jahr auch ein Rocky Altitude auf Rock Shox Monarch Plus umgerüstet. Habe dazu aber keine Extra Teile von Rocky bestellt. Bin schon eine ganze Saison ohne Probleme damit gefahren


----------



## gomerpyle (5. Mai 2015)

Das freut mich sehr für dich. Und wie genau hast das ohne die benötigten Teile bewerkstelligt?


----------



## Ghost301078 (5. Mai 2015)

bademeisterpaul schrieb:


> dito. Meines (Alu-Alti in L) auch exakt 12,7kilo, mit neuem SLR Sattel mittlerweile 12,6kg:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost301078 (5. Mai 2015)

Oh, jetzt hab ich wieder Müll im Forum erzeugt...sorry :-(

Hab das gleich Bike gebraucht gekauft und bin auch total begeistert. Meine Freundin hat die Carbon Version und ich muss sagen, dass mir persönlich die Alu-Variante noch besser gefällt. 
Über andere Laufräder hab ich auch schon nachgedacht aber momentan wird´s erstmal gefahren, wie es ist.
Bringen denn die X0 Komponenten sehr viel Gewichtsersparnis im Vergleich zu den Shimano XT/SLX Komponenten? Funktionieren tun die Shimano -Teilchen nämlich sehr gut finde ich.
Ein anderes Ritzelpaket werde ich mir beim ersten Kettenwechsel aber auch gönnen. Da ist glaub ich ´ne Deore Version dran. Auf jeden Fall nicht besonders hochwertig.

Allzeit gute Fahrt. Mir gefällt das Altitude immer besser und in 2 Wochen geht´s damit an Gardasee - yeah!!!


----------



## arnomtb (5. Mai 2015)

@gomerpyle: habe einfach die passenden Buchsen von RS mitbestellt(ca. 20€), die genauen Mase müssten in deinen Explorer Zeichnungen zu finden sein. Weiss sie leider nicht mehr auswendig...*http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/m/gomerpyle.329383/*


----------



## gomerpyle (5. Mai 2015)

danke ist ein guter Tipp! Habe gerade gesehen dasses bei BC rock shox einbaubuchsen in diversen durchmessern gibt


----------



## bademeisterpaul (6. Mai 2015)

@Ghost301078:
Bremsen, SW und Shifter zusammen so ca. -220g, alleine die X0 Kassette dann nochmal soviel. Der Hauptanteil ist (wie fast immer) auf die Laufräder zurückzuführen.


----------



## Ghost301078 (6. Mai 2015)

@bademeisterpaul: das hatte ich mir schon gedacht - also als nächste Investition: Laufräder!!!!


----------



## marco1977 (7. Mai 2015)

Ghost301078 schrieb:


> @bademeisterpaul: also als nächste Investition: Laufräder!!!!


hab ich mir auch schon vorgenommen!
Nur bin ich mir absolut unschlüssig, "WAS"


----------



## Ghost301078 (7. Mai 2015)

Mmmh, ich finde ja diese hier nicht so schlecht:
http://www.rider-store.de/shop/LAUF...-R275-AM-Tubeless-Laufradsatz-2014::5166.html

Aber momentan ist kein Geld dafür da...es könnte ja mal Jemand mein ets-x kaufen - dann sieht´s anders aus.

VG
Christian


----------



## MRMAZOCHER (11. Mai 2015)

schöne bikes hier.

hier mal meins:






serien ausstatung kam für mich leider nicht in frage, somit habe ich mir das framekit gekauft


----------



## mrwulf (11. Mai 2015)

Schön, welche Gabel ist da verbaut?


----------



## MRMAZOCHER (11. Mai 2015)

danke, ist eine X-Fusion Metric HLR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaV3RiX (11. Mai 2015)

das ist das neue 799 framekit, oder? mach doch mal bessere fotos und erzähl uns was Du verbaut hast


----------



## MRMAZOCHER (11. Mai 2015)

kann ich gerne machen, ja ist die 2015 version, teile liste werde ich noch ergänzen.

größere pics im fotoalbum


----------



## gomerpyle (24. Mai 2015)

mal ein paar aktuelle Bilder mit neuem Dämpfer...Anhang anzeigen 389326 Anhang anzeigen 389326 Anhang anzeigen 389327 Anhang anzeigen 389328


----------



## MRMAZOCHER (25. Mai 2015)

bilder funtzen nicht


----------



## MRMAZOCHER (25. Mai 2015)

soo und hier nochmal ein besseres bild von meinem hobel.








zum rad selber ist nicht viel zusagen ausser das mir die kompl. bikes einfach von der ausstattung im verhältnis zum preis nicht zugesagt haben! einzigste option war somit das frame kit das glücklicherweise sofort in meiner größe lieferbar war.

die wahl der verbauten teile viel mir nicht sonderlich schwer da ich wusste das es in richtung enduro gehen sollte. was jedoch sehr wahrscheinlich noch geändert wird sind lenker/vorbau und bremse.

teile liste wie folgt:

Rahmen:			Altitude 799Msl (s)
Dämpfer:		   Fox Float CTD Remote Kashima Custom Trail Valved (150mm)
Gabel:			   X-Fusion Metric Hlr (160mm)
Laufräder:		  E-Thirteen TRS+
Lenker:			  Thomson Trail (710mm und immer noch zubreit)
Vorbau:			  Thomson 4X (50mm)
Sattelstütze:	  Thomson Elite Covert Droper
Sattel:			   Sella Italia SLR
Kurbeln:			 E-Thirteen TRS+
Kettenblatt:		E-Thirteen
Kettenführung:	77 Designz
Schaltung:		  Sram XO
Bremsen:			Sram XO
Mäntel:			  Schwalbe MM/NN


gruss

mazocher


----------



## Elefantenvogel (27. Mai 2015)

warum is dir der 710er Lenker zu breit?


----------



## MaV3RiX (27. Mai 2015)

fahre auch S und ich find meinen 760mm super


----------



## MRMAZOCHER (27. Mai 2015)

mir fehlt up und backsweep an dem lenker, das merke ich deutlich an den handgelenke. zudem ist mir 650b trend genug, bis jetzt bin ich mit schmaleren lenker immer gut klar gekommen

fühl mich noch nicht wirklich wohl mit zubreitem lenker


----------



## mrwulf (27. Mai 2015)

Das mit der Lenkerbreite kommt mir bekannt vor. 

Wie man doch so seine Vorlieben hat, bin sonst auf meinem Marathon Fully immer einen Lenker mit 640mm Breite gefahren und damit stets sehr gut zurecht gekommen.

Habe nach zwei Ausfahrten auch den 750er Lenker vom Altitude verbannt. Jetzt mit dem 690er Lenker fühlt sich alles bestens an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helli_62 (14. Juni 2015)

Hier mein Altitude, komplett mit Sram Komponenten.


----------



## MRMAZOCHER (14. Juni 2015)

kommst du mit den pedalen klar?


----------



## Helli_62 (14. Juni 2015)

Sind bloß momentan montiert, da die anderen am anderen Bike verbaut sind  irgendwo muss man sparen


----------



## mrwulf (15. Juni 2015)

Schönes Rocky! 

Berichte mal bitte darüber wie sich das Altitude mit dem Rock Shox Monarch + im Vergleich zum serienmäßig verbauten Fox Float Dämpfer fährt. Ist das der DebonAir? Welchen Tune hast Du verbaut? 

Danke...


----------



## Helli_62 (15. Juni 2015)

Meiner Meinung nach ist  der ursprüngliche Fox-Dämpfer völlig in Ordnung, vorallem wenn der Fokus auf Touren liegen soll. Für ruppigeres Gelände ist der DebonAir aber einfach deutlich angenehmer als der Fox, das gleiche gilt hier für die Pike von RS. Habe den Standard Tune verbaut M/L und komme damit sehr gut zurecht, wenns bergauf geht oder wenn man in der Gerade einmal Gas geben will sollte man den Monarch aber in seiner härtesten Einstellung fahren, um ein wegsinken des Hinterbaus zu vermeiden.
Mein Fazit:
Fox für Touren, RS für Enduro. Denke aber das man eigentlich nicht den Float mit dem Monarch Rc3 vergleichen sollte sondern den Float X mit dem Monarch Rc3 und den Float mit dem normalen Monarch.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## mrwulf (15. Juni 2015)

Helli_62 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist  der ursprüngliche Fox-Dämpfer völlig in Ordnung, vorallem wenn der Fokus auf Touren liegen soll. Für ruppigeres Gelände ist der DebonAir aber einfach deutlich angenehmer als der Fox, das gleiche gilt hier für die Pike von RS. Habe den Standard Tune verbaut M/L und komme damit sehr gut zurecht, wenns bergauf geht oder wenn man in der Gerade einmal Gas geben will sollte man den Monarch aber in seiner härtesten Einstellung fahren, um ein wegsinken des Hinterbaus zu vermeiden.
> Mein Fazit:
> Fox für Touren, RS für Enduro. Denke aber das man eigentlich nicht den Float mit dem Monarch Rc3 vergleichen sollte sondern den Float X mit dem Monarch Rc3 und den Float mit dem normalen Monarch.
> 
> Gruß Tobi



Hallo Tobi,

Danke für die Rückmeldung. Also hast Du den Monarch mit Rebound Tune M (Medium) und Compression Tune L (Low) verbaut. Rocky Mountain empfiehlt für das Altitude den Monarch + in M/M zu wählen. Eventuell erklärt das das Wegsinken, wenn der Dämpfer geöffnet ist.

Diese Tendenz mit dem Wegsinken hat der originale Float auch etwas, ich fahre eigentlich immer im Trail Modus und gehe nur für den Downhill in den Descend Modus. Dennoch wirkt der Float nicht so fluffig, ich denke der gibt etwas zu viel Federweg zu bereitwillig frei. Ich werde mal mit der Progression spielen und in den Float einen Token einsetzen, um die Progression zu erhöhen. Das hat bei der Pike auch Wunder vollbracht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Juni 2015)

Das Wegsacken ist eher der Hinterbaukostruktion als dem Dämpfer geschuldet.
http://linkagedesign.blogspot.de/search/label/Rocky Mountain

RM baut gerne solche Hinterbauten.
Mit dem RS ist das Wegsacken zwar geringer, aber die Performance wird beschnitten.

Wirkliche Abhilfe bringt da nur ein speziell abgestimmter Dämpfer.
Bei meinem (damals Slayer) hat Push in England sofort geholfen.


----------



## gomerpyle (22. Juni 2015)

Sorry für den letzten Post, konnte das ganze leider nicht mehr rückgängig machen, bzw. löschen geht irgendwie nicht.
Der Dämpfer ist im M/M Tune. Mit der Performance bin ich mehr als zufrieden. Fahre mit relativ viel Druck, über 230 PSI. Die Druckstufe auf Mittelposition passt auf hiesigen Trails zu jeder Fahrsituation. Das leichte Wippen bergauf stört mich nicht, und auf technischen Anstiegen habe ich ausreichend Traktion.


----------



## hotroder (24. Juni 2015)

Hat schon jemand Bilder vom 2016er Altitude 799 Rally ?


----------



## mrwulf (24. Juni 2015)

Leider kein Bild vom 2016er 799 Rally...... 



...... nur ein kleines Update an meinem Altitude:

gelbe Griffe
RS Pike RCT Gabel ersetzt die unwillige Fox 34
K-Edge Aheadkappe zur sicheren Montage meines Garmins

















Ich warte noch sehnsüchtig darauf, dass meine Carbonfelgen mit Hope Evo2 Naben vom Laufradbauer zu mir kommen und ich besorge noch neue Pike Decals passend zum Farbcode (gelb/blau/schwarz) vom Altitude.


----------



## robbi_n (25. Juni 2015)

Die 2016er Farben sollen sehr grell werden.


mrwulf, ich habe meine Decals alle von hier www.slikgraphics.com
Customdecals machen die.


----------



## mrwulf (25. Juni 2015)

robbi_n schrieb:


> Die 2016er Farben sollen sehr grell werden.
> 
> 
> mrwulf, ich habe meine Decals alle von hier www.slikgraphics.com
> Customdecals machen die.



Hallo robb_n,

danke für den Tip. Slikgraphics hatte ich vor drei Wochen angeschrieben, letzte Woche nochmal angefragt. Aber ich habe keinerlei Rückmeldung von denen bekommen...


----------



## Helli_62 (25. Juni 2015)

Hab vor einem halben Jahr bei slik graphics bestellt und die sticker waren nach ca 2 wochen problemlos da...


----------



## MaV3RiX (25. Juni 2015)

ging bei mir anfang des jahres auch ruckzuck. sehr freundlich und hat vielleicht ne woche gedauert.


----------



## mrwulf (26. Juni 2015)

Hmm, habt Ihr bei Slikgraphiks vorhandene Farbkombinationen bestellt, oder echte Custom Decals mit gesonderten Farbwünschen?

Ich hatte eine umfangreiche EMail geschrieben mit meinen Vorstellungen, wo welche Farbe sein soll bei den Decals und noch nach der Möglichkeit gefragt ein Ahornblatt mit auf den Decals unterzubringen, aber leider keinerlei Reaktion darauf bekommen. Was mache ich falsch?


----------



## MaV3RiX (26. Juni 2015)

ich hab decals für die pike bestellt. die form war standard, nur die farben wollte ich anders haben. 
die haben vielleicht jetzt auch mehr zu tun. zwischen den jahren war ja keine saison. 
hab leider auch nur die [email protected] adresse. mir hat immer eine Emma geantwortet. die war sehr nett und zuvorkommend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robbi_n (26. Juni 2015)

hi

ich habe standard bestellt und custom, war beides kein problem, hatten rückfragen und wurde alles schnell gelöst.

ich könnte mir aber durchaus vorstellen das , wenn deine vorstellung zu sehr in arbeit ausartet bei denen und sachen wie ahornblätter draufsollen , es denen dann zu aufwendig sein könnte .

evtl mal einfach bestellen mit der custom order und dort die wünsche angeben, dann müssen die ja irgendwie reagieren.
so hatte ich es zumindest gemacht.
ich habe auch noch nach nem satz in grellow gefragt , da wurde auch prompt geantwortet, aber auch nach einer bestellung erst.


----------



## Helli_62 (28. Juni 2015)

.


----------



## Zephyrous666 (30. Juli 2015)




----------



## Zephyrous666 (30. Juli 2015)

Mahlzeit!
Hier mal ein Bild von meinem Altitude, mit neuen Laufrädern, Vorbau und XO1 1x11 Antrieb.


----------



## Joxtwo (2. August 2015)

Bin immer wieder begeistert zu sehen, was ihr aus euren altis macht. 

Ja die 2016 sollen nochmal knalliger von den Farben werden - ich bin mal gespannt


----------



## Kampitsch (6. August 2015)

Ich habe mir heute in Rocky Mountain Altitude 750 bestellt und ich freue mich darauf. Ich bin 175 cm und 70 kg. Ich habe das Modell in M bestellt und würde gerne wissen, welche PSI ich einstellen soll bei den Federelementen. Könnte mir bitte auch jemand sagen, ob die RS Reverb Stealth mit 125 mm passen würde bei 78 cm Schittlänge. Ich möchte mir diese gerne auch noch bestellen. 
Funktioniert der X7 Umwerfer gut, oder sollte ich diese in eine SLX/XT tauschen?
Langfristig werde ich wohl die Laufräder einmal tauschen. Welche Empfehlungen habt ihr und welche Reifen für Tour/Trails?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.

mfg
Gunter


----------



## bickmen (6. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

bin nun auch stolzer Besitzer eines 750er Altitude 2015er Model. Leider fällt mir beim runter schalten die Kette hin und wieder von der Kurbel.

Habt Ihr ne Idee warum das so ist, oder habt Ihr das gleiche Problem?

Spiele mit dem Gedanken ne Kettenführung zu montieren, um den Zustand zu ändern. Habt Ihr ne Empfehlung für ne Kettenführung?

Für Eure Hilfe schon mal vielen Dank.

MfG

Christian


----------



## Helli_62 (6. August 2015)

Schaltung einstellen, die Schraube an der L steht etwas weiter herausdrehen... einfach mal ausprobieren ist gar nicht so schwer


----------



## bickmen (7. August 2015)

Moin,

danke für den Tip werde ich morgen mal ausprobieren.

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mrwulf (7. August 2015)

Kampitsch schrieb:


> Ich habe mir heute in Rocky Mountain Altitude 750 bestellt und ich freue mich darauf. Ich bin 175 cm und 70 kg. Ich habe das Modell in M bestellt und würde gerne wissen, welche PSI ich einstellen soll bei den Federelementen. Könnte mir bitte auch jemand sagen, ob die RS Reverb Stealth mit 125 mm passen würde bei 78 cm Schittlänge. Ich möchte mir diese gerne auch noch bestellen.
> Funktioniert der X7 Umwerfer gut, oder sollte ich diese in eine SLX/XT tauschen?
> Langfristig werde ich wohl die Laufräder einmal tauschen. Welche Empfehlungen habt ihr und welche Reifen für Tour/Trails?
> 
> ...



Hi Gunter,

die Federelemente stellst Du zu Beginn so ein, dass Du rund 20-25% SAG hast. Also bei der Federgabel vorne sollte im sitzenden Zustand bei z.B. 20% SAG von den 150mm Federweg somit ca. 30mm eingefedert sein. Dein Händler sollte Dir bei der Übergabe des Bikes alles gemeinsam mit Dir zusammen einstellen.
Mit Google findest du ganz viele Anleitungen zum Vorgehen, hier ein Beispiel:
http://www.zweirad-joos.de/bike_sonstiges_fahrwerk_special_.pdf

Ich habe ebenfalls einen X7 Umwerfer, der funktioniert bei korrekter Einstellung problemlos. Gute Allrounder Reifen sind zB Schwalbe Nobby Nic Pacestar Snakeskin. Gute und leichte Laufräder starten bei ca. 500€ aufwärts. Am besten Du lässt Dich hier beraten: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fragenkatalog-laufrad-kaufberatung.596706/page-43#post-13121413


----------



## gotobike (10. August 2015)

Es knackt wieder im Gebälk!
Kann mir einer der Techies verraten ob die Möglichkeit besteht mein Alti 2013 mit Schmiernippeln nachzurüsten wie sie die aktuellen Modelle besitzen? Trotz regelmässiger Pflege knarzen die Pivots immer wieder, was gewaltig nervt!
Danke und Gruss
Pasci


----------



## mrwulf (10. August 2015)

gotobike schrieb:


> Es knackt wieder im Gebälk!
> Kann mir einer der Techies verraten ob die Möglichkeit besteht mein Alti 2013 mit Schmiernippeln nachzurüsten wie sie die aktuellen Modelle besitzen? Trotz regelmässiger Pflege knarzen die Pivots immer wieder, was gewaltig nervt!
> Danke und Gruss
> Pasci



Das wäre wünschenswert. 

Bei meinem Ende April gekauften Altitude 750 MSL trat das Knarzen nach rund einem Monat auf. Ich habe es dem Händler gleich wieder hingestellt. Wieder abgeholt....nach der zweiten Ausfahrt (als gerade mal nach 50km und 1.500hm) trat wieder das Knarzen auf. Also wieder Hin zum Händler...das Altitude war jetzt insgesamt 3x dort ... jedesmal trat das Knarzen wieder auf. Die haben alle Lager geschmiert, das Pressfit Innenlager mit Fett neu eingesetzt...jedesmal kam ich von der Tour wieder mit knarzendem Hinterbau zurück.

Nach kurzer Suche nach Leidensgenossen mit dem Geknarze bin ich beim mtrb Forum fündig geworden. 

http://forums.mtbr.com/rocky-mountain/2013-altitude-750-creaking-noises-859452.html

Es wurden angeblich bei ein paar Altitudes diese Alulagerabdeckungen mit leichtem Untermaß verbaut, da hier ein Produktionsfehler aufgetreten ist. Hier der Link zum TechBulletin von RockyMountain Canada, mit dem Hinweis auf diese potenzielle Fehlerquelle:

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...cdn.mtbr.com/attachments/roc...-2014-5-08.txt


Nun letzter Versuch, Händler hat nach Rücksprache mit BikeAction ALLE Lagerteile ausgetauscht. Heute hole ich es ab...mal sehen wie lange das ganze jetzt hält. Wenn das wieder Ärger macht, bin ich versucht das Bike zu wandeln und mir mein Geld zurück zahlen zu lassen. Aber welches Bike wäre mit dem Altitude vom Fahrspaß vergleichbar?

An der Technik der ABC Lagerung selber kann es eigentlich nicht liegen. Ich habe ein RM Element 70 MSL von 2011, dort wird auch die ABC Lagerung eingesetzt und dort erinnert mich das Knarzen immer erst nach einer ganzen Saison, dass wieder geschmiert werden muss. Und mit dem Element fahre ich wesentlich mehr km als mit dem Altitude.


----------



## Kampitsch (10. August 2015)

Sind 2015 er Modelle auch betroffen?


----------



## Marvin_Dolomiti (10. August 2015)

.
_(Edit: falscher Thread)_


----------



## gotobike (10. August 2015)

Da bin ich aber mal gespannt, ob die neuen Lagerteile (ohne Untermass) die Erlösung sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kampitsch (14. August 2015)

Ich bin gestern meine erste Runde gefahren. Muss mich wohl erst gewöhnen. Gewicht mit Reverb 14,80 kg. Das ist viel. Komme mir auf dem Rad sehr kompakt und ungewohnt vor. Fahre das M bei 1,75 und 78 Schrittlänge. Wie bekomme ich das Gewicht sinnvoll reduziert?


----------



## isartrails (14. August 2015)

Kampitsch schrieb:


> Ich bin gestern meine erste Runde gefahren. Muss mich wohl erst gewöhnen.


Das war auch meine Reaktion, als ich zum erstenmal von einer Altitude-Tour zurückkehrte.
Gewicht: hatte erst die Alu-Ausführung und bin dann sehr schnell auf Carbon umgestiegen. Ansonsten: Laufräder bergen viel Potential, Umrüstung auf 1x11 (wenn das Gelände es erlaubt). Bin jetzt bei knapp 13 kg (genau 12,8) mit Carbon-Lenker, Syntace-Vorbau, Shimano-LRS mit Tubeless-Bereifung und Reverb Stealth. Fahre aber 3fach, weil viel und langer Toureneinsatz mit durchschnittlich 2000 Hm täglich. Mehr Einsparungspotential beim Gewicht seh ich bei mir nicht mehr.
Inzwischen hab ich mich ans Rad gewöhnt. Eine bedingungslose Liebe ist allerdings nicht draus geworden.


----------



## Kampitsch (14. August 2015)

@isartrails:
Danke für deinen Beitrag. Werde mir andere Laufräder besorgen. Specialized Traverse 650 b mit Tubeless. Ich hoffe, ich kann hier wenigstens 500 - 600 g einsparen.
Umrüstung 1x11 kommt wegen meiner Touren und wegen der Kosten nicht in Frage. Was würde der Tausch von Vorbau/Lenker bringen? 
Welche Ride9 Einstellung fährst du bzw. merkt man in der Geometrie wirklich einen Unterschied? Wieviel psi fährst du im Fox Fahrwerk?

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.
Optisch gefällt mir das Rad und der Kaufpreis mit 2099,00 war auch ok....
Mal sehen, ob wir Freunde werden.


----------



## Radical_53 (14. August 2015)

Habe ich was verpasst oder warum gibt es das Rad jetzt so günstig?
Das erschlägt auch wieder ein Argument, was mir auf der Zunge lag: warum kauft man ein Komplettrad, wenn man dann die Hälfte austauscht. 
Klar, weil es entsprechend günstig war 


 Von meinem iPhone gesendet.


----------



## Kampitsch (14. August 2015)

Bei Radsport Rabe wurden ein paar Modelle abverkauft und habe halt zugeschlagen.


----------



## mrwulf (14. August 2015)

Kampitsch schrieb:


> @isartrails:
> Danke für deinen Beitrag. Werde mir andere Laufräder besorgen. Specialized Traverse 650 b mit Tubeless. Ich hoffe, ich kann hier wenigstens 500 - 600 g einsparen.
> Umrüstung 1x11 kommt wegen meiner Touren und wegen der Kosten nicht in Frage. Was würde der Tausch von Vorbau/Lenker bringen?
> Welche Ride9 Einstellung fährst du bzw. merkt man in der Geometrie wirklich einen Unterschied? Wieviel psi fährst du im Fox Fahrwerk?
> ...




Alle verbauten Teile am Rocky sind übergewichtig. Am meisten Sinn machen wirklich neue leichte Laufräder und Reifen. Da ist sehr viel Gewicht versteckt und leichte Laufräder merkt man beim Fahren sofort.

Ich habe mein 750 MSL mittlerweile auch fast vollständig umgebaut, nur noch Rahmen, Schaltung und Reverb Sattelstütze sind noch original, aber dafür ist das Bike jetzt nach meinen Bedürfnissen passend, mittlerweile fast besser ausgestattet als das Altitude 790 MSL und dennoch deutlich günstiger.


----------



## isartrails (14. August 2015)

Kampitsch schrieb:


> Was würde der Tausch von Vorbau/Lenker bringen?
> Welche Ride9 Einstellung fährst du bzw. merkt man in der Geometrie wirklich einen Unterschied?
> Wieviel psi fährst du im Fox Fahrwerk?


Also so 'ne Tabelle wie die von mrwulf kann ich nicht bieten... 
Lenker/Vorbau bringt gewichtsmäßig nur wenig, das meiste bringen die Laufräder.

Einstellung, Setup, psi? - Da halte ich's mit den Worten von Danny MacAskill, der in Livigno von Journalisten gefragt wurde, was er so für einen Druck in Federgabel und Dämpfer fahren würde: "I don't really care about it..."
Seine Reifen hatten gefühlt 3 bar. Seine Erklärung: "I hate flat tires. So I prefer high pressure..."


----------



## Radical_53 (15. August 2015)

Kampitsch schrieb:


> Bei Radsport Rabe wurden ein paar Modelle abverkauft und habe halt zugeschlagen.



Besten Dank für den Tipp! Ich habe es dir gleich getan und nun auch ein Altitude bestellt


----------



## Kampitsch (15. August 2015)

Das freut mich. Welches Modell ist es geworden?


----------



## Radical_53 (15. August 2015)

Ich habe auch das 750er bestellt. Wird für meinen Ältesten sein, wobei ich es mir sicher das eine oder andere Mal ausleihe  
Für mein SXC zu ersetzen ist es irgendwie noch zu früh und, vor allem, kann ich mich nicht mit dem Gedanken anfreunden ein Komplettrad zu kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gomerpyle (18. August 2015)

2016er Altitude 790msl, vorgestern auf den RM Demo Days in Aachen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. August 2015)

Ach Rocky, was ist aus dir nur geworden.
Nachdem die Ahornblätter verschwunden waren wurde es schon traurig, aber mit den 2016er Kirmesrädern wird es grausam...


----------



## Radical_53 (18. August 2015)

Die neuen Farben sehen echt mal seltsam aus. Meins ist das auch nicht.
Das 2015er finde ich zT noch schick, vor allem mit den Retro-Decals von Fox dazu 


 Von meinem iPhone gesendet.


----------



## Radical_53 (23. August 2015)

Das Rädchen ist mittlerweile angekommen und wurde mit Begeisterung von seinem neuen Fahrer empfangen  
Die Verarbeitung des Alu-Rahmens ist in meinen Augen nicht mehr so schick wie früher, die Details und der Aufbau aber waren erstklassig. Selbst die Laufräder sind sehr sauber aufgebaut gewesen (hätte ich so gut ehrlich nicht erwartet).
Echt ein schönes Ding und für das Geld mal ein echter Schnapp 


 Von meinem iPhone gesendet.


----------



## Dreamworks (24. August 2015)

Das Bike hat auf jeden Fall durch den guten Rahmen jede Menge Potenzial. Durch durchdachte neue Teile, kann man sich da ein sehr gutes Rocky bauen. Die Laufräder sind wirklich ganz gut aufgebaut, leider recht schmal und mit der billigen Kassette und Nabe ziemlich schwer. Als Rocky Fan sehe ich es schon länger mit großen Bedauern, wie der Name immer mehr an Glanz verliert. Ob das an Rocky oder Bikeaction liegt? Ich weiß nur das ungemein viele über Rocky schimpfen, was den Vertrieb angeht. Rocky stand immer für eine sehr hohe Qualität und abgesehen von wenigen Details wird das kaum noch bestätigt. Die Verarbeitung ist gut aber die Schwankungen sind enorm. Der Lack ist seit Jahren nicht mehr so gut wie er mal war und die Preis Leistung ist gemessen an anderen Kult Marken wie Santa Cruz etc. auch nicht wirklich besser. Ich mache mir wirklich Sorgen um Rocky und hoffe das die nicht alles verpennen und wieder an alte Qualität anknüpfen. Das Maiden ist ein Anfang, mal sehen ob das dann auch qualitativ überzeugt und die Plattform ausgebaut wird.

Man darf gespannt sein, noch bleibe ich treu


----------



## Radical_53 (24. August 2015)

Wieso schmal? So breit wie die Flow sind die Dinger meines Wissens doch auch, was braucht es für 2.35er mehr?

Lack und Schweißnähte sind bei dem Rahmen halt was ganz anderes als früher. Schon schade dass man das so nicht mehr kriegt.


 Von meinem iPhone gesendet.


----------



## hele (27. August 2015)

Hier sind glaub alle neuen Farben zu sehen:

http://dsb-bonandrini.com/marchi/rocky-mountain/

Bin froh dass ich vor drei Wochen noch ein 2015er Framekit gekauft habe.


----------



## StefanF. (7. September 2015)

Mein 2014er Altitude nach gestrigem Marathon Einsatz. Spaß hat's gemacht!


----------



## Kampitsch (8. September 2015)

Liebe Forumsteilnehmer,

auf der Homepage für die 2016er Altitude Modelle steht folgendes:

Für 2016 verwenden wir eine neue Wippe, die dank optimierter Formgebung und BC2 Lager 15% verwindungssteifer ist. Die Wartung ist schnell und einfach durch die neuen Schmiernippel.

Gibt es hier schon eine Info, ob man diese Wippe bei den älteren Modellen getauscht werden kann?

danke und lg
Gunter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dreamworks (8. September 2015)

Kampitsch schrieb:


> Liebe Forumsteilnehmer,
> 
> auf der Homepage für die 2016er Altitude Modelle steht folgendes:
> 
> ...


Denke nicht das geht. Vermute das damit auch Pipelock gemeint ist und das benötigt im Hauptrahmen andere Voraussetzungen. Im allgemeinen gilt das glaube ich eh nur für die Carbon Version.


----------



## Kampitsch (9. September 2015)

Hier die Antwort von bikeaction:

Hallo,
danke für Ihre Mail, grundsätzlich sind auch die aktuellen Hinterbauten mit ABC Lagern nicht übermäßig verschleißfreudig, brauchen aber in der Tat regelmäßige Pflege. Ab dem Modelljahr 2016 sind nur noch die „Rocker-Links“ mit den Schmiernippeln im Einsatz, und im Zuge dieses „Running-Change“ werden natürlich alle 2016er Modelle ab 30er Modell-Level ab Werk damit ausgerüstet . Ihr Fachhändler kann ab Winter diesen Jahres über die neuen, 2016er Ersatzteile verfügen. Das Link, mit 8 neuen BC2 IGUS Einsätzen, 8 neuen Distanzscheiben und neuem, zugehörigen oberen Befestigungsbolzen kommt im empf. Verkaufspreis knapp 280 EUR komplett.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Marco Schröder
Technische Leitung/
Reklamations Management
BIKEACTION Fahrradhandelsgesellschaft mbH
Weiskircher Strasse 102
63110 Rodgau
Germany
Tel.:06106-7725612
Fax: 06106-7725610
Mobil: 0163-7923412
E-Mail:   [email protected]
Internet: www.bikeaction.de
cid:[email protected]
Gerichtsstand: Amtsgericht Offenbach am Main HRB 44711
Geschäftsführer: Dirk Janz
BA Logo OHNE SponsorenJuni 2015


----------



## MaV3RiX (9. September 2015)

Mit etwas Optimismus würde ich das jetzt so verstehen, dass man die neuen Lager auch bei den älteren Rahmen nachrüsten kann!?


----------



## Kampitsch (9. September 2015)

lt. Bikeaction sind fachgerechter Montage vorausgesetzt bei den alten Modellen möglich.

Nicht billig, aber schön, das es geht.

lg


----------



## Elefantenvogel (9. September 2015)

Also entweder haben sich die Preise von den Bolzen und Lagern 2013-2015 auf 2016 massiv erhöht oder der empfohlene VK hier in Deutschland ist eine Frechheit...

Nur mal zum Vergleich:
Bushing Kit 2013-2015: 84 kanadische Dollar
Hardware Kit 2013-2015:109,90 kan. Dollar
Macht insgesamt knapp 200 Dollar aka etwa 135 Euro ohne Zollgebühren...


----------



## Kampitsch (9. September 2015)

Hier ist die neue Wippe dabei, ist wahrscheinlich nicht billig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dreamworks (9. September 2015)

Irgendwie ist das unglücklich formuliert von BA. Neuer Bolzen? Ok, aber neue Wippe lese ich da nicht raus, nur das die eben bei den neuen Modellen dabei sind. Pipelock ist aber raus (sehr schade) der Preis ist mal ne Nummer, dafür kann ich die "alten" Lager verdammt lange Schmieren und bei Bedarf Austauschen. Muss mich da anschließen, der Preis ist wirklich unter aller Kanone!


----------



## Giuliano.B (9. September 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ach Rocky, was ist aus dir nur geworden.
> Nachdem die Ahornblätter verschwunden waren wurde es schon traurig, aber mit den 2016er Kirmesrädern wird es grausam...



Wobei das auch Retrodesign ist. Den Lack und die Decalfarbe gabs schon Mitte der 90er! Ich finde es zum einen aus Retrosicht klassisch und geil. Und auch sonst fänd ichs geil. Das Ahorn mag ich auch. Aber irgendwann müssen die mal was anderes bringen. Früher waren auch nicht alle Rockys mit Ahornblättern verziert.






Hier halt mit keinen gelben Decals. Die ganzen Ahornlackierungen um 2005 waren alles eine Modeerscheinung. Früher gab es kaum welche


----------



## bestmove (13. September 2015)

Soweit ich informiert bin, passen als Dämpfer nur Fox oder RS ins Alti?! Warum passen andere Dämpfer nicht, woran liegts?


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. September 2015)

am platz


----------



## Radical_53 (16. September 2015)

Die Ahorn- oder Zweitonlackierung kannte ich immer von den Top- bzw. Team-Modellen.
Hätten sie es dabei belassen, wäre ja auch alles ok.


 Von meinem iPhone gesendet.


----------



## Dreamworks (16. September 2015)

Servus, ich bin grad dabei mein Rocky weiter fit zu machen. Jetzt ist die Federgabel dran,wo eigentlich die Fox 34 Factory 2016 Favorit war. Da ich allerdings kein großer Fan der Fox Preise bin und die Pike ebenfalls ne Klasse Gabel ist, wird es nun auch die Pike werden. Die Frage ist nun nur noch, ob 150 mm oder 160 mm ? Habt ihr hier Erfahrungen gesammelt? wie verhält sich das Alti mit 160mm? 

Danke schon mal


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. September 2015)

Dreamworks schrieb:


> Servus, ich bin grad dabei mein Rocky weiter fit zu machen. Jetzt ist die Federgabel dran,wo eigentlich die Fox 34 Factory 2016 Favorit war. Da ich allerdings kein großer Fan der Fox Preise bin und die Pike ebenfalls ne Klasse Gabel ist, wird es nun auch die Pike werden. Die Frage ist nun nur noch, ob 150 mm oder 160 mm ? Habt ihr hier Erfahrungen gesammelt? wie verhält sich das Alti mit 160mm?
> 
> Danke schon mal


das ist grober Unfug, Forumsnachgeplappere.
Du fährst die Gabel schon?


----------



## mrwulf (16. September 2015)

Dreamworks schrieb:


> Servus, ich bin grad dabei mein Rocky weiter fit zu machen. Jetzt ist die Federgabel dran,wo eigentlich die Fox 34 Factory 2016 Favorit war. Da ich allerdings kein großer Fan der Fox Preise bin und die Pike ebenfalls ne Klasse Gabel ist, wird es nun auch die Pike werden. Die Frage ist nun nur noch, ob 150 mm oder 160 mm ? Habt ihr hier Erfahrungen gesammelt? wie verhält sich das Alti mit 160mm?
> 
> Danke schon mal




Die 2016er Altitude Modelle kommen alle nun mit 160mm Federweg vorne. Vorher hatten nur die Rally Edition Modelle eine 160er Gabel verbaut. 
Ich glaube kaum, dass sich der 1cm theoretische höhere Bauhöhe sehr bemerkbar machen wird. 

Ich fahre eine 150er Pike und die Gabel ist einfach traumhaft im Vergleich zur davor verbauten 2014er Fox 34. Ich vertraue Fox irgendwie nicht mehr...jedes Jahr die gleich Leier vom deutlich verbesserten Modell und blablabla. Aber vielleicht sind die Fox Gabeln tatsächlich wieder auf der Höhe der Zeit...aber das schreibt die Presse in den Testberichten seit 3 Jahren und dann wird im Nachhinein immer zugegeben, dass das letzte Fox Modell doch nicht so gut gewesen ist.


----------



## Radical_53 (16. September 2015)

Ja, irgendwie verbessern sie jedes Jahr die Dämpfung um 20%. Und selbst der Bericht der 2016er Talas 36 las sich genau so, wie ich es von meiner +/- 2007er Talas in Erinnerung habe. Soviel dazu.

Auf der anderen Seite kann ich nicht sagen, daß die 34 am Altitude irgendwie schlecht funktionieren würde, genauso wenig der Dämpfer.


----------



## Dreamworks (16. September 2015)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Ja, irgendwie verbessern sie jedes Jahr die Dämpfung um 20%. Und selbst der Bericht der 2016er Talas 36 las sich genau so, wie ich es von meiner +/- 2007er Talas in Erinnerung habe. Soviel dazu.
> 
> Auf der anderen Seite kann ich nicht sagen, daß die 34 am Altitude irgendwie schlecht funktionieren würde, genauso wenig der Dämpfer.



Es stimmt schon das die Serien Gabel 34 er Fox Evolution nicht schlecht arbeitet. Sie ist recht sensibel und funktioniert solide. Leider ist die Gabel recht schwer und wenn man die Pike durch ein anderes Bike eben kennt, weiß man das da eben doch noch mehr geht. Den Dämpfer find ich allerdings nicht so toll, da habe ich grad den Monarch Plus mit Rebbon Air zum Test drin und der macht aus dem Hinterbau ne ganz andere Nummer. 

Hatte gar nicht gesehen das nun alle Altis 160 mm haben.... dann wird es auch ne 160 er Pike werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mrwulf (16. September 2015)

Dreamworks schrieb:


> Es stimmt schon das die Serien Gabel 34 er Fox Evolution nicht schlecht arbeitet. Sie ist recht sensibel und funktioniert solide. Leider ist die Gabel recht schwer und wenn man die Pike durch ein anderes Bike eben kennt, weiß man das da eben doch noch mehr geht. Den Dämpfer find ich allerdings nicht so toll, da habe ich grad den Monarch Plus mit Rebbon Air zum Test drin und der macht aus dem Hinterbau ne ganz andere Nummer.
> 
> Hatte gar nicht gesehen das nun alle Altis 160 mm haben.... dann wird es auch ne 160 er Pike werden



Welchen RS Dämpfer hast Du verbaut? Welcher Tune? 
Bin auch am überlegen, ob mal ein anderer Dämpfer ausprobiert werden sollte. Ich fahre den Fox fast immer in der Stellung Trail und nur für die Abfahrt stelle ich auf D. Die ganze Zeit in D wäre mir zu schaukelig, aber er reagiert in D natürlich deutlich sensibler und flüffiger auf den Untergrund.


----------



## Dreamworks (17. September 2015)

mrwulf schrieb:


> Welchen RS Dämpfer hast Du verbaut? Welcher Tune?
> Bin auch am überlegen, ob mal ein anderer Dämpfer ausprobiert werden sollte. Ich fahre den Fox fast immer in der Stellung Trail und nur für die Abfahrt stelle ich auf D. Die ganze Zeit in D wäre mir zu schaukelig, aber er reagiert in D natürlich deutlich sensibler und flüffiger auf den Untergrund.



Habe den RockShox Monarch Plus RC3 DebonAir Dämpfer 2016 drin mit mid / mid Tune...das wird allerdings geändert. Rocky empfiehlt hier H und M und bei gewichtigeren Fahrern H / H 
Jetzt in M/M merkt man schon gewaltige unterschiede das Bike liegt einfach besser., mal sehen was das Tune dann noch bewegt.


----------



## mrwulf (17. September 2015)

Dreamworks schrieb:


> Habe den RockShox Monarch Plus RC3 DebonAir Dämpfer 2016 drin mit mid / mid Tune...das wird allerdings geändert. Rocky empfiehlt hier H und M und bei gewichtigeren Fahrern H / H
> Jetzt in M/M merkt man schon gewaltige unterschiede das Bike liegt einfach besser., mal sehen was das Tune dann noch bewegt.



Compression H und Rebound M oder umgekehrt?


----------



## Dreamworks (17. September 2015)

mrwulf schrieb:


> Compression H und Rebound M oder umgekehrt?


Rebound=H, und Compression = mindestens M, bei höherem Fahrergewicht besser H


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. September 2015)

Auch der Tune für den Rebound ist vom Fahrergewicht abhängig!

Ansonsten steht der LSC Port soweit auf, dass die Druckstufe mit verringert wird.
Grundsätzlich macht es Sinn den Reboundtune so zu wählen, dass man die LSC mindestens bis zur Hälfte geschlossen fahren muss.

Beim Float DPS ist das egal, der hat eine Art Bleedport.


----------



## Dreamworks (17. September 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Auch der Tune für den Rebound ist vom Fahrergewicht abhängig!


 Stimmt natürlich, das sind auch nur die "allgemeinen" Empfehlungen von Rocky für das Alti. Der Tune und das Setup ist so oder so ne endlose Geschichte. Der eine mag es so, der andere so. Aber an die Vorgaben des Herstellers, sollte man sich schon grob halten.


----------



## bestmove (18. September 2015)

Ab wann geht der gewichtigere Fahrer los oder wo stehen die Empfehlungen von Rocky?


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. September 2015)

bestmove schrieb:


> Ab wann geht der gewichtigere Fahrer los oder wo stehen die Empfehlungen von Rocky?


Tja...


----------



## Dreamworks (18. September 2015)

bestmove schrieb:


> Ab wann geht der gewichtigere Fahrer los oder wo stehen die Empfehlungen von Rocky?


Ab 85 kg Systemgewicht ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (18. September 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Tja...


----------



## mrwulf (22. Oktober 2015)

Hi,

könnt Ihr mir verraten, welche Custom ID auf Euren Fox Federbeinen steht? Das ist die vierstellige Buchstabenkombination. 

Bitte mit Angabe, welches Altitude Modell es sich handelt und Baujahr. 

Z.B.  Altitude 750MSL 2014, Custom ID CLW4

Danke...


----------



## joeruest (22. Oktober 2015)

Dreamworks schrieb:


> Habe den RockShox Monarch Plus RC3 DebonAir Dämpfer 2016 drin mit mid / mid Tune...das wird allerdings geändert. Rocky empfiehlt hier H und M und bei gewichtigeren Fahrern H / H
> Jetzt in M/M merkt man schon gewaltige unterschiede das Bike liegt einfach besser., mal sehen was das Tune dann noch bewegt.



Hallo Leutz, 

ich bin der klassische "Kaufmann". Deshalb die Frage ; mit meinen 94 KG würde ich auch gerne einen anderen Dämpfer fahren. Wo / wie bekomme ich denn die Monarch Devon Air mit dem H / H tune her ? 

Danke schon mal für die Antworten


----------



## bestmove (30. Oktober 2015)

joeruest schrieb:


> Hallo Leutz,
> 
> ich bin der klassische "Kaufmann". Deshalb die Frage ; mit meinen 94 KG würde ich auch gerne einen anderen Dämpfer fahren. Wo / wie bekomme ich denn die Monarch Devon Air mit dem H / H tune her ?
> 
> Danke schon mal für die Antworten



Im Netz findet man nüscht darüber also würde ich mal beim Händler deines Vertrauens Kontakt aufnehmen.

Benötigt der RS Monarch andere Gleitlager oder können die vom Fox Dämpfer verwendet werden? Falls das geht, jemand eine Idee wie man die schonend demontiert?


----------



## Radical_53 (30. Oktober 2015)

Schonend wie in "wiederverwendbar"?
Ich habe ein Tool aus England, womit das sehr gut geht. 
Glaube Burgtec heißt der Laden jetzt, früher Goldtec. Die hatten (haben?) auch Nadellaget im Angebot und da hatte ich es mal mit bestellt.
Im Verbindung mit einem Schraubstock sehr sauber.


 Von meinem iPhone gesendet.


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. Oktober 2015)

Die Buchsen passen.
Für die aktuellen mehrteiligen (deutlich haltbarer!) braucht man nur ein Messer.

Die alten roten kann man mit einer passenden Nuss ausdrücken.
Oder jenachdem wo du herkommst bei mir vorbei kommen, ich habe mir ein Werkzeug gebaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (30. Oktober 2015)

Naja, die Gleitlager sind noch neu ... könnte natürlich auch Neue bestellen (sollte ja nicht so teuer sein).
Hast du vielleicht ein Link dazu? Gehen Huber Bushings?

Parallel werde ich mal bei Burgtec schauen ... Danke!

@RockyRider66
Ich dachte an die zweiteiligen Kunststoff Gleitlager ... mit nen Messer klappt es nicht, sitzen ziemlich fest.


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. Oktober 2015)

Dann musst du im Auge etwas popeln.
Da die Dinger 2-teilig sind bildet sich dort meist eine Kante an der man einen großen Dorn ansetzen kann wenn es mit dem Messer nicht klappt.
Die neuen Fox sind aus IGUS Kunststoff wie bei Huber (und die alten RM Gleitlager).
Aber im Gegensatz zu Huber haben sie zusätzlich einen Bund mit Dichtung.


----------



## Ro_bby (6. November 2015)

Hey, 
Ich hab hier mehrere Sachen bezüglich der ABC Gleitlager die ich mal loswerden/fragen wollte.

BESTELLT EUCH DIE GLEITLAGER ÜBER BIKES.COM AUS KANADA UND NICHT ÜBER BIKEACTION!
Wenn ihr nicht die Zeit habt Punkt 1 zu lesen, dann würde ich mich sehr über eine kurze Antwort zu Punkt 2. und 3 freuen. 

1.
also bei meinem 2013er Altitude waren jetzt die ABC Bushings komplett durch.
Hab das Bushing Kit bestellt über meinen Händler, weil ich es nicht aus Kanada selbst bestellen wollte da ich mir dachte es geht einfach schneller übern Shop. Das Bushing Kit wurde über bikeaction bestellt und war dann nach einer Woche da. Bikeaction hat meinem Händler 160(!!) € in Rechnung gestellt. Er war so nett, an dem Deal selbst nichts zu verdienen und hat es mir zu seinem EK gegeben, musste nur Versand zahlen. Auf der offiziellen Rocky Seite kostet das Kit 85 CAD, das sind ca. 60 €, mit Versand und Zoll nach Deutschland kommt man ca. bei 85€ heraus. Das sind immer noch 85€ die ich sparen würde, würde ich es selbst importieren!! Es sind nur ein paar Plastik Bushings. Der normale Preis von Rocky ist schon heftig und das was bikeaction abzieht ist einfach nur eine Frechheit. Eigentlich hätte ich ja noch über 200€ bezahlen müssen, hab nur Glück so einen freundlichen Händler hier zu haben. 
Hab dann erboste Mails an Rocky und bikeaction geschrieben. Das war am 2.11. Rocky mt selbst hat schnell geantwortet, meinten die können nichts bei der Preispolitik machen, sorry. Hab nochmal nachgehakt, da es ja schon exorbitant ist was die da für eine Geldmaschine angeworfen haben (Bikeaction kriegt doch die Parts für weniger als ich als Endverbraucher), und ob es sich da nicht um einen Fehler handelt und wurde nochmals abgewiesen. Bikeaction selbst hat mir natürlich immernoch keine Antwort geschrieben, habe das Gefühl bei denen muss man eh öfter nachhaken bevor da irgendwas passiert. War dann am nächsten Tag beim Händler und habe ihm davon erzählt, er hat Verständis für mein Problem gezeigt und dann selbst Bikeaction angerufen, da er von einem Fehler ausgeht. Sie meinten, sie hätten meine Mail bekommen, wissen Bescheid und würden schnell antworten. Zwei weitere volle Tage sind daraufhin vergangen ohne jegliche Antwort seitens bikeaction. Denke auch nicht, das morgen was ankommt. Werde aber dann nochmal zum Händler gehen und das weitere besprechen. Ich will eigentlich wirklich nicht das Bushing Kit zu bikeaction zurückschicken, um dann das in Kanada zu bestellen, weil das wieder mit sehr langen Wartezeiten verbunden wäre. Konnte jetzt schon seit 3 Wochen nicht mehr biken wegen einer Verkettung verschiedener Umstände (Laufräder kaputt, Dämpfer zu Push geschickt, Erkältung, Bushings kaputt) und langsam kriege ich schon Entzugserscheinungen . Hab nun endlich alle Teile müsste es nur noch einbauen und wäre fahrbereit. 
Ich habe mir auch schon überlegt, das Zeug aus Kanada zu bestellen, das was ich jetzt habe zu verbauen und dann die aus Kanada zu bikeaction zu senden, um das Geld zurück zu kriegen. Mein lokaler Händler ist allerdings nicht allzu begeistert von der Idee, könnte ja andere Verpackung oder dergleichen sein, sodass Bikeaction es nicht mehr zurücknehmen will. Hab einen Freund, der Jura studiert dazu gefragt, der meinte rechtlich gesehen müsste es schon angenommen werden wenn es zwar nicht dasselbe ist, aber das gleiche, weil Bikeaction dadurch kein Schaden entsteht. 
Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich besonders gestern echt stinksauer war. Mittlerweile hab ich mich beruhigt und schon etwas mit der Vorstellung abgefunden, 160€ für einen Beutel Gleitlager gezahlt zu haben, auch wenn ich es immernoch als rotzfreche Preispolitik seitens bikeaction empfinde, falls es sich nicht als Fehler herausstellen sollen. Aber was soll ich machen- ich hab endlich alles um meine Karre fahrbereit zu machen, will unbedingt die neuen Laufräder und den Push getunten Float X ausprobieren und alles was mich davon abhält ist, dass ich noch eventuell die Gleitlager zurück zu bikeaction schicken will. Wenn sich morgen nichts sinnvolles ergibt werde ich das Zeug halt einbauen und die Situation akzeptieren müssen.

2.
Was ist denn nun wirklich das korrekte Anzugsdrehmoment für die ABC Gleitlager Drehpunkte? Das PDF von der bikeaction seite sagt zwischen 11 und 13 NM.  Ich finde, dass der Rahmen damit schon sehr schwergänig ist und es mit weniger NM sich besser bewegt. Ich meine ich habe auch im Forum mal irgendwo gelesen, dass die ABC Drehpunkte mit weniger (ca. 7-8 NM) angezogen werden muss und nur die Hauptschwinge überm Tretlager mit 12 NM. Kann mir bitte einer sagen, was nun wahr ist? Danke!

3.
Wie kriegt man die ABC Gleitlager schön und gut sauber? Bei mir sind sie nach kürzerer Zeit schwarz geworden und das habe ich auch nicht mehr losgekriegt. Ich denke, dass die Lager so schneller verschleißen und will, dass mein neuer Lagersatz schön lange hält.


Sorry für den langen Post und danke an die, die sich alles durchlesen. Punkt 1. ist echt schon fast zum Tagebucheintrag ausgeartet.


----------



## isartrails (6. November 2015)

Zu Punkt 2 und 3 kann ich nichts sagen.

Punkt 1: Von dem Plan, Ware, die du in Kanada geordert hast, an den deutschen Importeur zurückzuschicken, würde ich die Finger lassen. Ich bin kein Jurist, aber du wirst dir böse die Finger verbrennen. Zumal du das hier schon öffentlich gemacht hast.
Ich würde so etwas nicht mal öffentlich schreiben, denn den Vorsatz hast du im Grunde schon bekundet.

In allem anderen hast du recht.
Es ist aber leider kein speziell markentypisches Phänomen, dass sich an RM oder dem Importeur festmachen ließe, dass für Ersatzteile völlig überzogene Preise verlangt werden. Das kann dir auch mit anderen Herstellern und in allen möglichen anderen Branchen passieren.
Nur ein Beispiel: für ein Ersatz-Helmpad eines Specialized-Helms hätte ich in D beim Händler, der es hätte umständlich ordern müssen und mich schonmal auf lange Wartezeiten einstimmen wollte, etwa 40 Euro zahlen müssen, mit der Begründung, dass da halt mehrfache Versandkosten draufkommen würden. Ein Online-Versander aus GB hatte es vorrätig und so hab ich es für etwa 10 EUR dort bestellt, inkl. Versand.

Damit am Ende was sinnvolles rauskommt, muss deine Wut eigentlich nur richtig kanalisiert werden.
Schick deinen Post an die Zeitschrift BIKE. Die konfrontieren schon seit einiger Zeit die Hersteller und Importeure mit solchen und ähnlichen Fällen und denen bleibt dann gar nichts anderes übrig, als eine irgendwie plausible Erklärung zum Besten zu geben.
Und seit Facebook wissen wir ja auch, dass schlechte Posts auf den Herstellerseiten gleich einen ganz üblen Nachgeschmack haben.

Also: wehr dich, wo du kannst, aber wehr dich. Ob du die Teile dann günstiger bekommst, sei mal dahingestellt, aber zumindest hast du dir nicht alles gefallen gelassen.


----------



## Elefantenvogel (7. November 2015)

Naja, ist hier in den verschiedenen Freds schon öfters thematisiert worden- ich habs beim Slayer zB. schon bei Lagern und Bolzen beschrieben! 
Rocky Mountain bietet den weltweiten Versand an, du bestellst beim Importeur, der einen ordentlichen Aufschlag macht- was nicht nett ist- aber warum auch bestellst du etwas, wovon du nicht den Preis weißt? Lern draus und bestell dir irgendwann bei Gelegenheit direkt bei Rocky ein paar Verschleißteile auf Lager (mein Tipp) Dauert übrigens, solange der Zoll bzw. DHL keinen Blödsinn macht auch nur 3-5 Tage


----------



## gotobike (8. November 2015)

An alle Schrauber:
Gestern sagte der Kollege hinter mir am Berg "bring dein Bike wieder mal zum Service, dein Hinterbau bewegt sichwie der Pendel einer Wanduhr".
Tatsächlich auch von Hand lässt isch am Hinterrad Spiel feststellen. Festziehen der Schraube am Schwingenlager ging nicht, weil ich die Gegenseite wegen des Kettenrades nicht kontern konnte. Heute alles zerlegt, aber die Schwinge lässt sich nicht ausfahren.
Muss ich noch irgendwas mit einem Dorn rausschlagen bevor die Schwinge frei wird? Ich sehe nur die 2 Kugellager und die IBUS-Gleitbuchsen für den Bolzen.
Danke und Gruss
Pasci


----------



## gotobike (8. November 2015)

gotobike schrieb:


> An alle Schrauber:
> Gestern sagte der Kollege hinter mir am Berg "bring dein Bike wieder mal zum Service, dein Hinterbau bewegt sichwie der Pendel einer Wanduhr".
> Tatsächlich auch von Hand lässt isch am Hinterrad Spiel feststellen. Festziehen der Schraube am Schwingenlager ging nicht, weil ich die Gegenseite wegen des Kettenrades nicht kontern konnte. Heute alles zerlegt, aber die Schwinge lässt sich nicht ausfahren.
> Muss ich noch irgendwas mit einem Dorn rausschlagen bevor die Schwinge frei wird? Ich sehe nur die 2 Kugellager und die IBUS-Gleitbuchsen für den Bolzen.
> ...


Hat geklappt, mit Drehen und Ziehen konnte ich die Schwinge demontieren. Auf der rechten Seite (Antriebsseite) ist am Rahmen keine Gleitfläche des Schwingenlägers zu sehen, die Fasern stehen hervor! Hoffe ich kann noch mit Garantie etwas bewirken, obwohl ich das Bike selber demontiert habe.


----------



## mrwulf (9. November 2015)

gotobike schrieb:


> Hat geklappt, mit Drehen und Ziehen konnte ich die Schwinge demontieren. Auf der rechten Seite (Antriebsseite) ist am Rahmen keine Gleitfläche des Schwingenlägers zu sehen, die Fasern stehen hervor! Hoffe ich kann noch mit Garantie etwas bewirken, obwohl ich das Bike selber demontiert habe.



Oha, das ist ja heftig. Kannst Du mal ein Foto einstellen?

Die ersten Carbon Elements (2011er) hatten auch mal ein Problem am hinteren Kettenstreben-Lager, dass wenn das Lager kaputt war, sofort das Carbon in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wurde.


----------



## gotobike (9. November 2015)

Das erste Bild zeigt die rechte Seite, die ziemlich angefressen aussieht. Von Fläche kann hier nicht mehr die Rede sein.






Hier die linke Seite, so sollte es aussehen. Die Fläche besteht "nur" aus Carbon mit IGUS-Lagerbuchsen. Notlauf- oder Gleiteigenschaften sind wohl kaum gegeben. Mein Problem war wohl, dass beide IGUS-Lagerbuchsen auf der linken Seite liegen, wie auf dem Foto zu sehen ist. Rechts war wohl keine Führung des Lagerbolzens vorhanden! Bis ich das Spiel bemerkte war es zu spät.


----------



## na!To (10. November 2015)

Mein 29er Element RSL aus 2014 sah genauso aus, hab ihm Juni nen neuen Rahmen bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gotobike (10. November 2015)

Da machst Du mir aber Hoffnung! 
Falls nicht, müsste ich viel Geld in die Hand nehmen.
Frame-Sets sind fast so teuer wie komplette Bikes.


----------



## na!To (11. November 2015)

Nah, so lange es nen neuen Rahmen im zuge der Garantie gibt, ist es nicht ganz so schlimm. Und Delamination ist ein Grund für nen Neuen.
Mein trauriger Rekord steht bei einem delaminierten 29er Element RSL Rahmen und aktuell dem zweiten defekten 29er Vertex RSL Rahmen. Und so langsam mache ich mir gedanken darüber, wie lange das Thunderbolt MSL noch hält.


----------



## mrwulf (11. November 2015)

gotobike schrieb:


> Das erste Bild zeigt die rechte Seite, die ziemlich angefressen aussieht. Von Fläche kann hier nicht mehr die Rede sein.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 435299
> 
> ...



Das sieht wirklich heftig aus! Und es scheint tatsächlich kein Einzelfall zu sein!

Es wirkt so, als hätte Rocky Mountain Wegwerf-Rahmen mit geplanter Obsoleszenz konstruiert ....Ich bin gespannt, ob Du bei Deinem 2013er Altitude noch auf Kulanz einen Austauschrahmen bekommst - bitte halte uns auf dem Laufenden!

Insgesamt hinterlässt das Altitude bei mir mittlerweile von der Qualität der Verarbeitung/Technik gemischte Gefühle. Ich hatte zu Beginn immer ganz fiese Knarzgeräusche, die erst nach dem vierten Anlauf durch Austausch aller Lager durch meinen Händler weggingen. Da wurde wohl eine Charge von den Aluwashern verwendet, die Untermaß hatten (Fehler beim Eloxieren).

Vor einem Monat ist mir der Zuggegenhalter am Unterrohr gebrochen. Da hat RM ein windiges Plastikteil verbaut, den Ersatz habe ich kostenlos bekommen (Bike ist gerade mal 6 Monate alt). Der neue Zuggegenhalter ist nun aus Aluminium und sollte problemlos halten. Hier sollte jeder Altitude Fahrer das Teil mal auf Verdacht sich zuschicken lassen, wäre mir das im Bikeurlaub passiert, wäre das Altitude ohne Schaltung nicht mehr nutzbar gewesen. Ärgerlich....!!







Aber das Altitude fährt sich einfach herrlich...insofern ist zumindest hier alles ok! Aber wie lange noch?


----------



## bestmove (11. November 2015)

Wenn ich das hier so lese war meine Entscheidung zum Alu Rahmen wohl mehr als richtig.


----------



## mr320 (11. November 2015)

Und meine Entscheidung erst, überhaupt kein RM mehr zu kaufen. Vor allem den deutschen Suport fand ich echt mies. (Mein Rahmen wurde aber auch nach 4 Jahren auf Garantie getauscht)


----------



## gotobike (11. November 2015)

Das ist der Punkt: Das RM Altitude fährt sich einfach herrlich!
Zugegeben, viele Vergleichsmöglichkeiten mit anderen Bikes in dieser Preisklasse hatte ich nicht.

Wieso zylindrische IGUS-Gleitlagerbuchsen und nicht wie auf deren Website solche mit Kragen verbaut werden ist mir ein Rätsel.
igus Polymergleitlager, for longer life:
http://www.igus.ch/wpck/8178/App_iglidur_Mountainbikes

Auch die Abdichtung des Schwingenlagers lässt zu wünschen übrig. Am Rocker-Link sind alle Lager mit O-Ringen gedichtet.
Unten an der Schwinge, wo sich der meiste Schlamm sammelt nicht. Dick fetten ist nicht von Dauer.

Übrigens habe ich noch einen Rocker-Link mit Schmiernippeln gekauft, zum Einbau kam es leider (noch) nicht.

Weiss jemand ob die 5 Jahre Garantie auf den Rahmen stimmen?


----------



## Ro_bby (11. November 2015)

Zu dem Problem mit den Buchsen die sich verschieben kann ich euch einen Tipp geben:
Zwei weitere passende Buchsen billig bei IGUS bestellen (das genaue modell gibts auf bikeaction).
Und dann die beiden alten in die Mitte befördern und die beiden neuen außen anbringen. Das passt dann super rein, da genau 4 Lager reingehen und man hat auch die Sicherheit, dass sie sich nicht verschieben.

Bei mir hab ich das Spiel aber zum Glück noch rechtzeitig bemerkt, ohne dass der Rahmen Schaden genommen hat.
Das Spiel kommt , weil die beiden Passscheiben  die zwischen Kugellager und Hauptschwinge sind abgerieben worden sind. Ich hab auf beiden Seiten jeweils eine 0,5mm Passscheibe dazwischen geklemmt, und jetzt hat mein Rahmen überhaupt kein Spiel mehr!


----------



## Helli_62 (14. November 2015)

Bin auf der suche nach einem Rocky Mountain Altitude MSL Rahmen/Bike, falls ihr etwas habt einfach anbieten 
Gruß


----------



## Ro_bby (14. November 2015)

Hab solch einen Rahmen. Mit diesem Dämpfer von Push getunt, fährt sich wie erste Sahne und außerdem vor einer Woche alle Lager gewechselt. Welche Größe bräuchtest du denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helli_62 (14. November 2015)

Oh, das hab ich vergessen... ich bräuchte einen L denke ich, bin 182cm

Genau den Altitude MSL Rally wie auf dem Bild?


----------



## Ro_bby (14. November 2015)

Nein, hat eine andere Lackierung aber ist Baugleich, also der auf dem Bild von dir ist aus Carbon, aber der Hinterbau aus Alu, bei mir ist es genau gleich. 
Mein Bike hat diese Farbe hier http://ep1.pinkbike.org/p4pb12362770/p4pb12362770.jpg 
Allerdings hab ich einen komplett anderen Aufbau, eigentlich ist nur noch der Rahmen original  Hab leider keine Bilder vom aktuellen Aufbau.
Eckdaten sind: -160er Pike
-PUSH Fox Float X Dämpfer (eine Macht!)
-Flow EX Laufräder auf Hope Pro 2 Evo Naben
-Hope Tech 3 E4 Bremsanlage (203/180mm).
-Raceface SIXC Carbon Lenker 785mm
Wollte eher nur den Rahmen (eve ohne, eve. mit Dämpfer verkaufen bei einem entsprechenden Angebot, ist aber kein Notverkauf fahre damit auch gerne 1-2 Jahre weiter. 
Meine Größe ist XL, aber die Rahmen fallen eher klein aus (zB ist ein Mondraker Foxy in S länger als das Altitude in XL ), denke der wird dir gut passen ich bin 1,89cm. 

Falls du Interesse hättest würde ich alles weitere lieber per private Nachricht klären, schreib mich einfach an.


----------



## ROB1988 (6. Dezember 2015)

mrwulf schrieb:


> Hallo Tobi,
> 
> Danke für die Rückmeldung. Also hast Du den Monarch mit Rebound Tune M (Medium) und Compression Tune L (Low) verbaut. Rocky Mountain empfiehlt für das Altitude den Monarch + in M/M zu wählen. Eventuell erklärt das das Wegsinken, wenn der Dämpfer geöffnet ist.
> 
> Diese Tendenz mit dem Wegsinken hat der originale Float auch etwas, ich fahre eigentlich immer im Trail Modus und gehe nur für den Downhill in den Descend Modus. Dennoch wirkt der Float nicht so fluffig, ich denke der gibt etwas zu viel Federweg zu bereitwillig frei. Ich werde mal mit der Progression spielen und in den Float einen Token einsetzen, um die Progression zu erhöhen. Das hat bei der Pike auch Wunder vollbracht...


----------



## ROB1988 (6. Dezember 2015)

Helli_62 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist  der ursprüngliche Fox-Dämpfer völlig in Ordnung, vorallem wenn der Fokus auf Touren liegen soll. Für ruppigeres Gelände ist der DebonAir aber einfach deutlich angenehmer als der Fox, das gleiche gilt hier für die Pike von RS. Habe den Standard Tune verbaut M/L und komme damit sehr gut zurecht, wenns bergauf geht oder wenn man in der Gerade einmal Gas geben will sollte man den Monarch aber in seiner härtesten Einstellung fahren, um ein wegsinken des Hinterbaus zu vermeiden.
> Mein Fazit:
> Fox für Touren, RS für Enduro. Denke aber das man eigentlich nicht den Float mit dem Monarch Rc3 vergleichen sollte sondern den Float X mit dem Monarch Rc3 und den Float mit dem normalen Monarch.
> 
> Gruß Tobi



Hey Tobi,

ich fahre selber kein Altitude, aber ich will meinem Bruder zu Weihnachten den Monarch schenken. Kannst du mir helfen bezüglich der Maße für die Dämpferbuchsen? Welches Klemmmmaß und welchen Schraubendurchmesser braucht man bei dem Rahmen? 
Gruß und Danke im Voraus! 

Robert


----------



## Helli_62 (6. Dezember 2015)

ROB1988 schrieb:


> Hey Tobi,
> 
> ich fahre selber kein Altitude, aber ich will meinem Bruder zu Weihnachten den Monarch schenken. Kannst du mir helfen bezüglich der Maße für die Dämpferbuchsen? Welches Klemmmmaß und welchen Schraubendurchmesser braucht man bei dem Rahmen?
> Gruß und Danke im Voraus!
> ...


Habe derzeit kein altitude mehr, deswegen kann ich nicht nachmessen... Denke die anderen können das aber sicher 
Gruß Tobi


----------



## ROB1988 (6. Dezember 2015)

Ok dann hoffe ich mal auf die Hilfe der anderen. Danke trotzdem!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ROB1988 (7. Dezember 2015)

gomerpyle schrieb:


> mal ein paar aktuelle Bilder mit neuem Dämpfer...Anhang anzeigen 389326 Anhang anzeigen 389326 Anhang anzeigen 389327 Anhang anzeigen 389328



Hey gomerpyle, 
kannst du mir sagen welche Maße die passenden Dämpferbuchsen von RS haben müssen? Ich fahre selber kein Rocky, aber will meinem Bruder zu Weihnachten den Monarch schenken. Danke!
Rob


----------



## Helli_62 (7. Dezember 2015)

Also 8mm durchmesser ist eigentlich Standard, ich denke die Länge ist 21.8mm bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher, sollte jemand nachmessen.
Gruß


----------



## Tantebrisco (8. Dezember 2015)

Welchen Dämpfer hat er denn bisher eingebaut?
Hat er den Carbonrahmen?
Gruß


----------



## ROB1988 (8. Dezember 2015)

Tantebrisco schrieb:


> Welchen Dämpfer hat er denn bisher eingebaut?
> Hat er den Carbonrahmen?
> Gruß



Momentan ist ein X-Fusion Dämpfer verbaut (Zugstufe hat bereits nach der 2. Tour den Geist aufgegeben...) Rahmen ist der 2014er Alu in L


----------



## Tantebrisco (8. Dezember 2015)

Dann kannst du die Dämpferbuchsen 1:1 übernehmen


----------



## ROB1988 (8. Dezember 2015)

Tantebrisco schrieb:


> Dann kannst du die Dämpferbuchsen 1:1 übernehmen



Das wäre natürlich super   Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## Dreamworks (10. Dezember 2015)

joeruest schrieb:


> Hallo Leutz,
> 
> ich bin der klassische "Kaufmann". Deshalb die Frage ; mit meinen 94 KG würde ich auch gerne einen anderen Dämpfer fahren. Wo / wie bekomme ich denn die Monarch Devon Air mit dem H / H tune her ?
> 
> Danke schon mal für die Antworten



Du musst dir das entsprechende Tune Kit besorgen....gibt`s viele entsprechende Händler und liegt um die 50€ Dann baust du das selbst um, oder lässt es von einem fähigen Schrauber / Mechaniker machen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Dezember 2015)

bei 94 kg würde ich kein dobonair nehmen


----------



## Dreamworks (11. Dezember 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> bei 94 kg würde ich kein dobonair nehmen


Aus welchem Grund???


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. Dezember 2015)

Dreamworks schrieb:


> Aus welchem Grund???


weil die vergößerten Negativluftkammern einen deutlich höheren Druck brauchen als normale Luftkammern.
Das sind etwa 25- 30% mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dreamworks (11. Dezember 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> weil die vergößerten Negativluftkammern einen deutlich höheren Druck brauchen als normale Luftkammern.
> Das sind etwa 25- 30% mehr.


Naja, mehr Druck gleich schlechter? ich denke das kommt auf mehr an. Hinterbau Kinematik, den Dämpfer und sein Tune, Körpergewicht, Fahrverhalten etc.. der Debbon Air verträgt bis 350 psi...ich fahre ihn in H/H mit rund 300 psi und komme auf knapp 30 % sag, bei etwa 90 kg.  Bin absolut zufrieden damit.


----------



## joeruest (1. Januar 2016)

Hallo Forum und Rocky Freunde, 

zuerst einmal alles gute zum neuen Jahr von mir. Ich bin mit meinen Rocky´s (Aldi 770 MSL und Instinct 970 MSL) super zufrieden. Beim Lesen im Forum bin ich durch einige Berichte bzgl. Lager, Fahrwerk etc. bisschen verunsichert und habe mein Bike mal gründlich untersucht. 

Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, das der Hinterbau des Alti´s irgendwie unterschiedlich breit ist. 
Zwischen den Streben links / rechts und Reifen gibt es links 1,0 cm und rechts 1,5 cm Luft zwischen Reifen und Strebe. Kann man auch auf den Bildern erkennen. 

Ist das beim Alti so ? Beim Instinct habe ich das nämlich nicht.

Wie gesagt bin jetzt ein wenig verunsichert. 
Vielleicht kann ja einer bei sich mal nachmessen.
Danke im Voraus
lg
Josef


----------



## MaV3RiX (1. Januar 2016)

also bei mir (2015er 770MSL) ist der abstand genau gleich. hast du auch mal den abstand zur felge gemessen? nicht, dass es nur am reifen liegt!? und selbst dann könnte man sich ja nicht sicher sein, dass nicht vielleicht nur das laufrad schief zentriert ist und der rahmen in ordnung.


----------



## joeruest (3. Januar 2016)

MaV3RiX schrieb:


> also bei mir (2015er 770MSL) ist der abstand genau gleich. hast du auch mal den abstand zur felge gemessen? nicht, dass es nur am reifen liegt!? und selbst dann könnte man sich ja nicht sicher sein, dass nicht vielleicht nur das laufrad schief zentriert ist und der rahmen in ordnung.



Danke, für die Antwort. Meines Wissens ist das Laufrad in Ordnung. Mein Kumpel hat ebenfalls ein 650 b Rocky. Da montiere ich mal sein Laufrad  in mein bike. Bei der tour heute ist ein anderer Kumpel mal genau hinter mir gefahren. Der bestätigt, das das Laufrad schief im Rahmen sitzt. 

lg
josef


----------



## sevens4 (3. Januar 2016)

Lege das Laufrad mit der Achse auf einen Tisch und messe den Abstand zur Felge links und rechts das Du das gleiche Mass hast. Dann drehe das Rad und mache die Selbe Messung auf der anderen Seite. Da müsstest Du die selben Masse haben.


----------



## gotobike (3. Januar 2016)

sevens4 schrieb:


> Lege das Laufrad mit der Achse auf einen Tisch und messe den Abstand zur Felge links und rechts das Du das gleiche Mass hast. Dann drehe das Rad und mache die Selbe Messung auf der anderen Seite. Da müsstest Du die selben Masse haben.



Falls das Laufrad in Ordnung ist versuche dieses im eingebauten Zustand zu bewegen.
Lässt es sich bewegen schau dir meinen Beitrag und Bilder vom 9.11. an.
Die IGUS-Buchse auf der rechten Seite im Schwingenlager ist nach links gewandert,
worauf der Schwingenbolzen nicht mehr geführt/gelagert war und den Rahmen zerstörte (siehe Fotos).
Mittlerweile habe ich einen neuen Rahmen gekauft und von meinem Händler aufbauen lassen. Auf Wunsch hat er vier IGUS-Buchsen im Schwingenlager verbaut und meinen zuvor erworbenen Rocker-Link mit Schmiernippeln montiert.
Jetzt ist mein Alti besser als neu, kein Quitschen, kein Knacken, fast unheimlich still auf dem Trail.
Gruss
Pasci


----------



## Johni (14. Februar 2016)

Hi, 
die Fotos vom Fahren & Umbauen des mtb - news Dauertest - RM Altitude Bikes findet man hier: 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/74276


----------



## ROB1988 (15. Februar 2016)

Johni schrieb:


> Hi,
> die Fotos vom Fahren & Umbauen des mtb - news Dauertest - RM Altitude Bikes findet man hier:
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/74276



Klasse Bilder! Daumen hoch


----------



## mrwulf (15. Februar 2016)

Johni schrieb:


> Hi,
> die Fotos vom Fahren & Umbauen des mtb - news Dauertest - RM Altitude Bikes findet man hier:
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/74276



da bin ich ja echtmal auf den Testbericht gespannt....auch sehr interessant, dass es den Bildern nach zu urteilen auch die Erfahrung zum Einbau der EVOL Luftkammer gibt. Da bin ich nämlich auch am überlegen den Umbau vorzunehmen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Februar 2016)

mrwulf schrieb:


> da bin ich ja echtmal auf den Testbericht gespannt....auch sehr interessant, dass es den Bildern nach zu urteilen auch die Erfahrung zum Einbau der EVOL Luftkammer gibt. Da bin ich nämlich auch am überlegen den Umbau vorzunehmen....


Ich würde keien EVOL Kammer ohne die dazu passende Hydraulik verbauen, es sei denn ich wäre max 65kg schwer und merh Komfort suchen.
Ansonsten rausch das Ding (Trotz etwa25% mehr Luftdruck) schnell durch den Federweg.
Schau mal nach wieveiel Leute wieder zurückgerüstet haben, auch diese Corstel- Dingsbums Kammern.


----------



## tr4d3r (17. Februar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

überlege mir gerade auch ein Rocky zuzulegen. Bin mir nicht sicher ob ich mir ein Altitude oder ein Slayer (2012) aufbauen soll. Einsatzgebiet sind Enduro Touren von 600 - 1000 Höhenmetern. Bikepark Einsatz ist keiner geplant. Tendiere zum Altitude. Macht es auch mal eine härtere und ruppigerer Gangart mit. Sind Schwachstellen am Rahmen bekannt ? Worauf muss ich bei einem gebrauchten Rahmen achten ? Würde mich freuen, wennn ich ein paar Tips bekommen könnte 

Merci


----------



## mrwulf (17. Februar 2016)

tr4d3r schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> überlege mir gerade auch ein Rocky zuzulegen. Bin mir nicht sicher ob ich mir ein Altitude oder ein Slayer (2012) aufbauen soll. Einsatzgebiet sind Enduro Touren von 600 - 1000 Höhenmetern. Bikepark Einsatz ist keiner geplant. Tendiere zum Altitude. Macht es auch mal eine härtere und ruppigerer Gangart mit. Sind Schwachstellen am Rahmen bekannt ? Worauf muss ich bei einem gebrauchten Rahmen achten ? Würde mich freuen, wennn ich ein paar Tips bekommen könnte
> 
> Merci



Für den Touren Einsatz ist das Altitude sicher besser geeignet, macht aber dennoch auch sehr viel härteren Einsatz mit. Du hast halt die Möglichkeit die Geometrie und Dämpfercharakteristik über das Ride9 auf Deine Vorlieben einzustellen bzw. für den Einsatz im Park mal die flachste Einstellung auszuwählen und die normalen Touren in der neutralen oder steilen Geoeinstellung zu machen.

Echte Schwachstellen sind meiner bisherigen Erfahrung der Zuggegenhalter aus Plastik, der am Unterrohr verbaut ist, hier bekommt man aber als Ersatzteil auf Kulanz das gleiche Teil aus Aluminium. 
Des weiten neigen die Igus/ABC Lagerung zum nervigen knarzen, wenn diese nicht schön mit wassaberweisenden Fett versorgt sind.
Rocky Mountain montiert diese nämlich leider trocken und das sorgte bei mir nach 6 Wochen Einsatz für nerviges geknarze, was mein Händler erst beim dritten abgeben nachhaltig in den Griff bekommen hat. Seit 4 Monaten und trotz einiger schmuddelig, schlammiger Ausfahrten ist bis jetzt absolute Ruhe eingestellt.
Mittlerweile empfiehlt Rocky Mountain auch generell das Fetten der Lagerpunkte, ab 2016er Modelljahr haben die Fullies von Rocky auch Schmiernippel an der Wippe verbaut zur einfachen Wartung, ohne alles auseinander bauen zu müssen.

Also von meiner Seite trotz der oben genannten Kinderkrankheiten eine klare Empfehlung, da Du mit dem Altitude ein sehr vielseitiges Bike in einem bekommst.


----------



## Tantebrisco (17. Februar 2016)

Für den Einsatz ganz klar Altitude!

Ruppige Gangart geht, allerdings sind mir bei meinem Alti (750 MSL RallY) die Grenzen eher durch mein Fahrkönnen gesetzt, als durch das Rad selber.
Liebäugelst du mit einem Alu- oder Carbon Rahmen?
Teilweise gibts Alu Hinterbauten kombiniert mit Carbon Hauptrahmen (das orange 750 Rally zum Beispiel)


----------



## joeruest (17. Februar 2016)

In der MTB News gibt einen Test als Zwischenfazit für die Rallye Edition. Die nehmen das Bike schon recht hart ran. Da kann man sehen, was das Alti abkann. 
Ich habe ja ein Alti (MSL 770) ein Instinct (970 MSL) und ein Slayer. Ich persönlich merke nicht vieeeeel Unterschied beim Downhill zwischen Alti und Slayer. Beim Hochfahren aber schon. Da ist das Alti besser. 

Wer es wissen will: Das Instinct ist für mich sogar am ausgewogensten !!! Allerdings habe ich anstatt einer 32 Fox Gabel eine Pike mit 140 mm Federweg montiert. 
Klettert super (452 mm Kettenstreben), läuft runter wie auf Schienen und ist im verblockten Terrain nur minimal schlechter als das Alti mit der 160 ér Pike . Die Wendigkeit ist bei mir (Gr. L) völlig in Ordnung. 

Ist derzeit das Bike, was ich am meisten fahre. 

lg
Josef


----------



## joeruest (17. Februar 2016)

mrwulf schrieb:


> Für den Touren Einsatz ist das Altitude sicher besser geeignet, macht aber dennoch auch sehr viel härteren Einsatz mit. Du hast halt die Möglichkeit die Geometrie und Dämpfercharakteristik über das Ride9 auf Deine Vorlieben einzustellen bzw. für den Einsatz im Park mal die flachste Einstellung auszuwählen und die normalen Touren in der neutralen oder steilen Geoeinstellung zu machen.
> 
> Echte Schwachstellen sind meiner bisherigen Erfahrung der Zuggegenhalter aus Plastik, der am Unterrohr verbaut ist, hier bekommt man aber als Ersatzteil auf Kulanz das gleiche Teil aus Aluminium.
> Des weiten neigen die Igus/ABC Lagerung zum nervigen knarzen, wenn diese nicht schön mit wassaberweisenden Fett versorgt sind.
> ...



Das mit den Schwachstellen kann ich genauso bestätigen. Ist nicht wirklich tragisches.  Ich habe zusätzlich die Schaltzüge ersetzt und diese durchgehend an einem Stück verlegt. Sch.. auf die paar Gramm Gewicht bei der nicht durchgehenden Montage. Dabei musste ich am Rahmen die Kabeldurchführung vorsichtig aufbohren (vorhandenes Loch vergrössern) damit der Zug durchgeht. 

Wenn ich jetzt nochmal einen Schaltzug tauschen muss geht das jetzt wirklich easy........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tr4d3r (18. Februar 2016)

Vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten ! Bin echt begeistert . Woher bekomme ich den Aluminium Zuggegenhalter ? Denke ich werde mich auf jeden Fall für ein Alti in der Alu Version entscheiden.
Dass mit den Schaltzügen muss ich mir auch genauer anschauen.


----------



## mrwulf (18. Februar 2016)

tr4d3r schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten ! Bin echt begeistert . Woher bekomme ich den Aluminium Zuggegenhalter ? Denke ich werde mich auf jeden Fall für ein Alti in der Alu Version entscheiden.
> Dass mit den Schaltzügen muss ich mir auch genauer anschauen.



Den Alu Zuggegenhalter bekommst Du über den Rocky Mountain Händler....


----------



## bademeisterpaul (18. Februar 2016)

tr4d3r schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten ! Bin echt begeistert . Woher bekomme ich den Aluminium Zuggegenhalter ? Denke ich werde mich auf jeden Fall für ein Alti in der Alu Version entscheiden.
> Dass mit den Schaltzügen muss ich mir auch genauer anschauen.



Hi,

Empfehlung auch von meiner Seite fürs Alti. Bei meinem (750er aus 2014)



war ab Werk der Alu Gegenhalter verbaut (also erstmal den Bestand checken bevor Du Dir ein Ersatzteil zu Rocky-Preisen holst). Für durchgehende Zughüllen würde ich mir auf gar keinen Fall den Rahmen aufbohren, durch den losen Gegenhalter geht die Zugverlegung denkbar einfach und komplett ohne gefummel vonstatten. Außerdem freue ich mich über jeden mm, den ich an Zughüllen sparen kann. Abgesehen vom Gewichtsvorteil profitierst du noch von geringerer Reibung und höherer Schaltpräzision. Außerdem klappern die losen Außenzughüllen nicht im Rahmen.

Viel Spaß bei der Suche


----------



## biker123456 (28. Februar 2016)

Hallo liebe Altitude Gemeinde,

ich bin bald stolzer Besitzer von einem Rocky Mountain Altitude 770 Rallye aus 2014. Kann mir jemand sagen, was für einen Steuersatz ich für diesen Rahmen brauche? Vollintegriert, Semi-integriert, ...? 

Gruß Max


----------



## Dreamworks (29. Februar 2016)

biker123456 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Altitude Gemeinde,
> 
> ich bin bald stolzer Besitzer von einem Rocky Mountain Altitude 770 Rallye aus 2014. Kann mir jemand sagen, was für einen Steuersatz ich für diesen Rahmen brauche? Vollintegriert, Semi-integriert, ...?
> 
> Gruß Max



Beim Carbon Alti kommt ein  IS42MM TOP / 52MM BOTTOM TAPERED zum Einsatz.
Daher IS = Integriert 
42MM oberer Durchmesser 
52MM unterer Durchmesser
Tapered steht für die Konische Bauweise..daher Steuerrohr unten 52mm und verjüngt sich auf 42mm.


----------



## Andre94 (2. März 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

möchte gerne den Dämpfer meines Altis wechseln.

Beim Ausbau hat sich nun mir die Frage gestellt wie ich die Dämpferachsen ausgebaut bekomme.
Die sitzen so fest, dass sie sich mit Drücken durch Handkraft nicht bewegen lassen

Hat jemand vielleicht einen Tipp für mich?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Dreamworks (2. März 2016)

Andre94 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> möchte gerne den Dämpfer meines Altis wechseln.
> 
> ...


Hallo, welcher Dämpfer ist das ?
Du brauchst ein Werkzeug wie das hier 
https://r2-bike.com/ROCK-SHOX-Daempferbuchsen-Werkzeug-1-2-x-1-2?gclid=CMm37_THossCFQoHwwodeikEsw

Das ist für Rock Shox! 
Welchen Dämpfer willst du einbauen?


----------



## Andre94 (2. März 2016)

Hallo,

Dämpfer ist ein Fox Float und eingebaut werden soll wahrscheinlich ein Monarch Plus.

Die Kunststoffbuchsen würde ich wohl wieder verwenden.
Mit dem Werkzeug bekomme ich dann die Achsen/Bolzen raus?
Dachte das beschränkt sich auf Gleitbuchsen


----------



## Dreamworks (2. März 2016)

Andre94 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Dämpfer ist ein Fox Float und eingebaut werden soll wahrscheinlich ein Monarch Plus.
> 
> ...



Wenn du nen Rock Shox Monarch Plus einbaust oder generell Rock Shox (fahr ich auch) 
Dann benötigst du die Kunstoffbuchsen nicht mehr. Du brauchst dann andere Teile extra für Rock Shox und zwar zwei O Ringe und die Reducer. 
Das ganze bekommst du bei Rocky direkt aus Canada für etwa 50 dollar plus Tax. 
Benötigst du mehr infos...schreib mir einfach ne PN.


----------



## biker123456 (6. März 2016)

Hallo 

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen? Ich habe meinen Carbon altitude auseinander genommen und gereinigt. Wie macht ihr das mit den Igus gleitlagern? Müssen diese geölt oder gefettet werden? Bzw. Schadet etwas dünnflüssiges Öl? Oder sollte ich alles trocken montieren und die selbstschmierung reicht aus? Ist ein 2014er alti 770 mit den ersten lagern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (6. März 2016)

Wachs


----------



## biker123456 (6. März 2016)

Gibt es da spezielles Wachs?


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. März 2016)

Ich hab das von Finish Lineal mit der roten Kappe


----------



## Tantebrisco (9. März 2016)

http://www.bikeaction.de/fileadmin/...tter/Technewsletter-JAN_2015.pdf?_=1448274799

Der deutsche Vertrieb empfiehlt wie im PDF, "WHITE LIGHTNING CRYSTAL GREASE"...


----------



## biker123456 (10. März 2016)

Vorfreude


----------



## mrwulf (10. März 2016)

biker123456 schrieb:


> Vorfreude



Klasse....eine Lyrik oder Pike? Die Vorfreude verstehe ich. 

Kannst Du den Rahmen einmal wiegen?....also natürlich wenn der wieder zusammengesetzt ist. 

Bin gespannt was Du über den Monarch im Vergleich zum Float X (Serie in der Rally Edition) zu berichten hast.


----------



## biker123456 (11. März 2016)

Ist eine Pike, habe den Rahmen erst gekauft und habe leider keinen Vergleich zum Fox Dämpfer. Rahmen wiege ich nochmal..  Hatte ihn schonmal schnell auf die Waage gelegt gehabt. Ohne Innenlager, ohne Steuersatz, ohne Achse und ohne Dämpfer lag er bei knapp 2,4kg glaube ich..  Genaues Gewicht kommt, sobald das "Lightning Whyte Crystal grease" da ist 

Laufradsatz fehlt noch..  Ansonsten kommt Easton Haven Carbon Cockpit, race face Next kurbel, xtr 10Fach Antrieb und hope bremsen..


----------



## Tantebrisco (11. März 2016)

Auf so ein Rad gehört keine Next Kurbel- oder spielst Du un der Sub 0,06t-Liga?


----------



## biker123456 (11. März 2016)

Die Next Kurbel hat Enduro Freigabe..  Warum also nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mrwulf (11. März 2016)

Die RF Next Kurbel sieht man regelmäßig auch in der EWS Enduro Serie an den Bikes. Und ich vermute an die Belastung durch die Profis kommt kein Hobby Sportler heran....also da mache ich mir auch keine Sorgen.


----------



## biker123456 (17. März 2016)

Ich habe gestern mal den Dämpfer eingebaut. Habt ihr auch das Problem, dass der Dämpfer bei ausgelassener Luft extrem schwergängig geht? Ich habe das Gefühl, dass die Buchsen (22,2mm)  zu breit sind und ein zu starker Druck auf diese ausgeht. Somit wird der Dämpfer seitlich zu stark geklemmt.


----------



## mrwulf (17. März 2016)

biker123456 schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern mal den Dämpfer eingebaut. Habt ihr auch das Problem, dass der Dämpfer bei ausgelassener Luft extrem schwergängig geht? Ich habe das Gefühl, dass die Buchsen (22,2mm)  zu breit sind und ein zu starker Druck auf diese ausgeht. Somit wird der Dämpfer seitlich zu stark geklemmt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 473429



Hast Du die mitgelieferten originalen Teile verwendet? Die wären dann für den originalen Fox Dämpfer.
 Ich kann mich irgendwie dunkel erinnern (spekulatives Halbwissen), dass wenn man einen RS Dämpfer statt dessen verbauen möchte ein anderes Teileset benötigt. Aber vielleicht meldet sich gleich jemand, der selber den Umbau von Fox auf RS Monarch vorgenommen hat.


----------



## Dreamworks (17. März 2016)

mrwulf schrieb:


> Hast Du die mitgelieferten originalen Teile verwendet? Die wären dann für den originalen Fox Dämpfer.
> Ich kann mich irgendwie dunkel erinnern (spekulatives Halbwissen), dass wenn man einen RS Dämpfer statt dessen verbauen möchte ein anderes Teileset benötigt. Aber vielleicht meldet sich gleich jemand, der selber den Umbau von Fox auf RS Monarch vorgenommen hat.


Richtig! Steht alles hier drin


----------



## biker123456 (17. März 2016)

Mit würde von bikeaction empfohlen die Buchsen vom Fox zu verwenden und einfach nur die gelben igus Ringe zu ersetzen..


----------



## Dreamworks (17. März 2016)

biker123456 schrieb:


> Mit würde von bikeaction empfohlen die Buchsen vom Fox zu verwenden und einfach nur die gelben igus Ringe zu ersetzen..


Bikeaction hat mir das auch so empfohlen weil sie dieses Kit nicht haben! Durch was willst du die Igus Ringe ersetzen? Du hast da nen Spalt von etwa 2 mm. Davon mal abgesehen das die Rock Shox Buchsen länger sind. 
Viel interessanter ist eigentlich, dass Rocky Mountain Canada es nicht empfiehlt und klar sagt das man das Kit nehmen soll. Die Garantie ist übrigens weg, wenn man es mit den Fox Kit löst. Bei nem gebrauchten Rahmen ist das eh egal, bei nem neuen eher weniger. 

Mit dem RS Kit passt das im übrigen einwandfrei und schließt perfekt ab. Die Dichtungen sind sogar besser als die bei Fox.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker123456 (17. März 2016)

Danke erstmal für die Info. Aber nochmal prinzipiell. Die 22,2mm breiten Buchsen werden in die Dämpferaugen gepresst. Diese Buchsen bilden eine feste Verbindung zum Dämpfer und verdrehen sich nicht?! Erst die Buchse dreht dann auf der Schraube und hat in axiale Richtung ein wenig Spiel. Ist das so richtig?


----------



## Dreamworks (17. März 2016)

biker123456 schrieb:


> Danke erstmal für die Info. Aber nochmal prinzipiell. Die 22,2mm breiten Buchsen werden in die Dämpferaugen gepresst. Diese Buchsen bilden eine feste Verbindung zum Dämpfer und verdrehen sich nicht?! Erst die Buchse dreht dann auf der Schraube und hat in axiale Richtung ein wenig Spiel. Ist das so richtig?


Also, die 22,2 mm Buchse wird in die Dampferaugen gepresst richtig. Nun hast du diese feste Verbindung, auch richtig. Jetzt würden auf diese Buchse links und recht die schwarzen Buchsen draufgesteckt und hier sieht das bei RS so aus...das die schwarzen Buchsen länger sind. Da kommt dann noch eine Dichtung rein und dann schiebst du die vollständig auf die 22,2mm Achse. Dann montierst du das am Rahmen! Ein Spiel kann ich hier nicht bestätigen...das passt perfekt und dreht sich auch einwandfrei. Die Fox Buchsen sind zu kurz die kannst du nicht komplett auf die 22,2mm Buchse stecken. Ich kann ja mal Bilder reinstellen, später


----------



## SlayMe (17. März 2016)

Der Herr Huber von Huber Bushings hat gesagt, dass die Augenbohrung bei Rock Shox etwas kleiner ist als bei Fox, daher der zu stramme Sitz.


----------



## Dreamworks (21. März 2016)

So hier mal der Teile- Unterschied von einem Fox Dämpfer zu einem Rock Shox Dämpfer.


Das ist oben! Links ist für Rock Shox und rechts für Fox.





Oben, aber mit der Dichtung




Unten das gleiche, nur das hier links Fox ist und rechts Rock Shox.





Hier mal ein Bild wie es ohne passende Buchsen aussehen würde.
Fox Buchse...zu kurz.





So schaut es dann richtig aus 





Die RS Buchsen sind länger und haben einen größeren Durchmesser.


----------



## mrwulf (23. März 2016)

Vielen Dank für die Details und die Aufklärung. Wo bekommt man eigentlich die anderen Montageteile her? Hast Du die über Bikeaction bekommen oder direkt bei Rocky Mountain in Canada bestellt?


----------



## Tantebrisco (23. März 2016)

X Fusion und Fox dürften vom Maß her gleich sein, oder??

Danke für die Bilder.


----------



## Andre94 (17. April 2016)

Hallo

Möchte gerne den Standard-LRS austauschen und mir einen neuen zulegen. Liebäugle mit den Easton ARC 30 Felgen.
Nun ist die Reifenfreiheit hinten meiner Meinung nach nicht sooo groß. Gefahren werden 2,4" bzw 2,35" Reifen, momentan noch auf den schmaleren Standardfelgen.
Ich hab keine Erfahrungen wie sehr der Reifen an Breite zulegen würde. Hat da jemand von euch vielleicht Erfahrungen ob das klappen würde?


----------



## Dreamworks (17. April 2016)

mrwulf schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Details und die Aufklärung. Wo bekommt man eigentlich die anderen Montageteile her? Hast Du die über Bikeaction bekommen oder direkt bei Rocky Mountain in Canada bestellt?


Wenn du vorher einen Fox Dämpfer drin hattest, brauchst nicht zwingend mehr als die oben gezeigten Buchsen. 
Der Rest von Fox passt, auch wenn der Durchmesser etwas größer ist so kann man es trotzdem bedenkenlos einpressen.
Ich habe zwar auch die 8x22,2mm RS Buchse verbaut (über fast jeden online Shop als RS Ersatzteil zu beziehen 7,95€ ) aber es wäre nicht nötig gewesen.


----------



## mrwulf (17. April 2016)

Andre94 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Möchte gerne den Standard-LRS austauschen und mir einen neuen zulegen. Liebäugle mit den Easton ARC 30 Felgen.
> Nun ist die Reifenfreiheit hinten meiner Meinung nach nicht sooo groß. Gefahren werden 2,4" bzw 2,35" Reifen, momentan noch auf den schmaleren Standardfelgen.
> Ich hab keine Erfahrungen wie sehr der Reifen an Breite zulegen würde. Hat da jemand von euch vielleicht Erfahrungen ob das klappen würde?



Keine Sorge,

die werden trotzdem passen. Hatte schon ne 30mm Innenweite Felge hinten und das ging selbst mit sehr breit ausfallenen HansDampfs problemlos. Habe aber das MSL mit Aluhinterbau. Eventuell fällt der Carbon Hinterbau schmäler aus?


----------



## isartrails (17. April 2016)

Andre94 schrieb:


> Nun ist die Reifenfreiheit hinten meiner Meinung nach nicht sooo groß.


Kann ich bestätigen. Ich habe ziemlich nervige Erfahrungen mit einem Hans Dampf 2.35 auf einem Shimano XT WH-M785 System-Laufradsatz gemacht. Die Außenstollen des Reifens ziehen sehr häufig Steine mit und diese behalten sie auch über mehrere Umdrehungen sehr hartnäckig und bearbeiten die Carbonstreben.
Inwieweit das was mit der Felgenbreite zu tun hat, kann ich dir nicht sagen. Aber das Stollenprofil des beabsichtigten Reifens sollte man sich schon ein wenig genauer ansehen, sonst ruiniert man sich den Hinterbau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dreamworks (17. April 2016)

mrwulf schrieb:


> Keine Sorge,
> 
> die werden trotzdem passen. Hatte schon ne 30mm Innenweite Felge hinten und das ging selbst mit sehr breit ausfallenen HansDampfs problemlos. Habe aber das MSL mit Aluhinterbau. Eventuell fällt der Carbon Hinterbau schmäler aus?


Genau, da brauchst keine Sorgen haben das passt. Der Hinterbau ist identisch breit, ich hatte jedoch das Gefühl das der Carbon mehr flext.


----------



## biker123456 (18. April 2016)

Endlich fertig 




 

Rahmen: Rocky Mountain Altitude Rallye
Steuersatz: Cane Creek 40
Federgabel: Rock Shox Pike RCT3 650B Solo Air
Dämpfer: Rock Shox Monarch Plus DebonAir
Vorderradbremse: Hope Race E4
Hinterradbremse: Hope Race X2
Bremsscheiben: Hope Floating Disc
Felgen: WTB KOM i23 650B 32Loch
Naben: Hope Pro 4 32Loch
Speichen: Sapim D-Light
Nippel: DT Swiss Pro Lock
HR-Reifen: Schwalbe Nobby NIc 27,5x2,35 PaceStar
VR-Reifen: Schwalbe Fat Albert 27,5x2,35
Kurbelarme: Race Face Next SL 170mm
Crank Boots; Race Face L
Innenlager: Race Face PF92 Cinch
Kettenblatt: Garberuk 34T
Pedale: HT Components ME03
Kette: KCNC 10-fach
Kassette: Shimano XT CS-M771-10/ Hope T-Rex 40T
Schaltwerk: Shimano XTR RD-M986 mit SS Käfig
Schalthebel: Shimano XTR SL-980
Kettenführung: 77Designz FreeSolo S3 + 34T Bashguard
Lenker: Easton Haven Carbon 35x750
Vorbau: Easton Haven 35x50
Griffe: Race Face Half Nelson
Sattelstütze: Kind Shock Lev Integra 150x30,9
Remote Sattelstütze: Shimano XTR Shifter
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR Titan

Gewicht: 11,98kg


----------



## Andre94 (19. April 2016)

Danke für die Antworten
Hab das 2014er 750 in komplett Alu, denke es dürfte sich bis dato nix geändert haben an den Hinterbauten. 
Aber die Einschätzungen sind schonmal gut.


----------



## Dreamworks (21. April 2016)

biker123456 schrieb:


> Endlich fertig
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 485049
> 
> ...



Schickes Bike, wie die meisten Rockys  
Die Next SL Kurbel steht bei mir auch hoch im Kurs, bin aber noch unsicher zwecks Haltbarkeit und so.
Die X2 Als Hinterradbremse finde ich völlig fehl am Platz, zu mal die Bremsleistung auch für hinten wirklich schlecht ist.(meine Meinung)  Bin gespannt ob dir das wirklich ausreicht. Gemessen am Dämpfer würde ich dein Stil auf Enduro tippen, dafür halte ich die WTB i23 auch für unterdimensioniert. 
Interessant ist die Kassette, berichte mal ob das ausreichend ist?
Sonst ein Klasse Bike mit dem man schön spielen kann.


----------



## Elefantenvogel (21. April 2016)

Wieso soll 34*40 nicht ausreichend sein? Im Mittelgebirge funktioniert 34*36 schon mit Leiden und ab und an schieben...


----------



## Dreamworks (21. April 2016)

Elefantenvogel schrieb:


> Wieso soll 34*40 nicht ausreichend sein? Im Mittelgebirge funktioniert 34*36 schon mit Leiden und ab und an schieben...


Naja, ist das Sinn der Sache? Ich möchte ja fahren und nicht schieben. Natürlich ist das auch ne Sache der Fitness usw. Bleibt halt ein ewiges Thema. Aber mich Interessiert ja nur seine Erfahrung damit.;-)


----------



## biker123456 (21. April 2016)

also ich fahre schon eher Trail als Enduro - würde ich sagen und das wirklich nur im Mittelgebirge .. Mit der X2 bin ich schon am Banshee Rune gut klargekommen und bin super happy .. komme mit der besser klar, als mit meiner alten Shimano Saint, gerade was Dosierung angeht.
Der Laufradsatz ist demnach auch nicht für hartes Enduro-Geballer gedacht. Mit der Kassette komme ich super klar - in Verbindung mit einem 34T Kettenblatt für meine Gegend perfekt. Bis jetzt macht das T-Rex auch einen sehr guten Eindruck zwecks Haltbarkeit. Für mich war der Sprung von 36er auf 40er sehr positiv! Wenn man einen längeren Käfig fahren möchte, kann man auch ein 42Ritzel verbauen - bei dem Super Short Käfig ist allerdings Schluss bei 40T.


----------



## Andre94 (21. April 2016)

Also ich fahre bei uns im Bergischen auch das 40er T-Rex mit nem 32er in der Front und komme gut klar. War damals nur ein Test anstatt 2-fach und ne günstige Alternative zu 1x11. Wobei ich langfristig 1x11 mal ausprobieren möchte


----------



## Andre94 (27. April 2016)

Jungs und Mädels ich benötige leider nochmals eure Hilfe
Möchte gerne auf 1x11 Sram umbauen. Jetzt habe ich gesehen, dass anscheinend ein anderes Schaltauge für Sram Schaltwerke benötigt wird
Ist das wirklich so?
Wenn ja bekommt man das nur hier her http://shop.bikes.com/collections/p...ex-element-altitude-element-instinct-slayerss ?
Hat jemand schonmal direkt dort bestellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bademeisterpaul (27. April 2016)

Ja, wenn Du aktuell ein Shimano mit direct mount verbaut hast, wirst Du ein neues brauchen.
Und ja, ich z.B. hab auch schon bei Rocky direkt im Shop bestellt, klappt super und ist überraschend schnell.
Das Schaltauge bekommst du aber z.B. auch hier. Nur deswegen würd ich nicht in Amerika bestellen.

Schöne Grüße,
Timo


----------



## Andre94 (28. April 2016)

Vielen Dank 
Das Schaltauge unter dem Link für Slayers passt auch fürs Alti?


----------



## bademeisterpaul (29. April 2016)

Ja, passt.


----------



## Dreamworks (25. Mai 2016)

Ich möchte nochmal das Thema Hinterbau aufgreifen. Im Dauertest gab es ja unschöne Schleifspuren am Hinterbau und ich würde nun gerne mal Wissen welche Reifen /Felgen  ihr habt und ob ihr diese Problem auch habt? Rocky gibt das Altitude bis 60mm frei und meiner Meinung nach darf ein Hobby Nic etc. dann nicht gleich den Hinterbau ruinieren.Ausgenommen natürlich ne kaputte Felge. Bei Carbon ist das sicherlich noch mal ne Ecke sensibler. Trotzdem stellt sich die Frage ob man das einfach hinnehmen muss?


----------



## isartrails (25. Mai 2016)

Ich habe einen Hans Dampf in 2.35 hinten drin und habe ständig den nervigen Ärger mit vom Profil mitgezogenen Stein(chen), die mir auf Dauer die Carbon-Streben ruinieren. Die Aussenstollen des Reifens besitzen die Eigenschaft, Kiesel, die gerade mal so zwischen zwei Stollen passen, zuverlässig zu greifen und hartnäckig mitzunehmen, zuweilen, ohne sie je wieder freigeben zu wollen. Ich muss dann anhalten, nach dem Störenfried schauen und ihn manuell entfernen. Dann erst kann ich mich wieder beruhigt aufs Rad setzen und weiterfahren.

Natürlich hab ich mit meinem RM-Händler darüber gesprochen, der - natürlich - sagt, dass ich der erste und einzige bin, der dieses Problem schildert, es ihm nicht bekannt sei und er auch von seiten des Importeurs nichts anderes zu hören bekommen hätte. Man könne nicht jeden Reifen im Vorfeld prüfen, blablabla, usw.
Es ist wie immer: die Schuld liegt bei den anderen. In diesem Fall bei Schwalbe, beim Kunden, oder sonstwem - der Verkäufer und Hersteller werden dir niemals sagen, dass sie Mist gebaut hätten.

Meiner persönlichen Meinung nach, ist es ganz klar ein konstruktiver Fehler und die Teile gehören dringendst nachgebessert, verbreitert, verstärkt, ausgetauscht, was auch immer. Nur: um diese Angelegenheit wirst du streiten müssen. Zuerst mit deinem Händler, dann eventuell mit dem Importeur. Wie sie ausgehen wird, ist unbestimmt. Und du wirst dich fragen müssen, wie sehr es dir wert ist, darum zu streiten. Und das ist ja auch der Punkt, auf den sie spekulieren: wer macht schon Rabatz wegen einer falsch dimensionierten Strebenkonstruktion? Ist ja kein VW-Abgasskandal, wo sich gleich ne Regierung einschaltet und mit Firmenstilllegung droht.
In den allermeisten Fällen kommt nichts wirklich Zufriedenstellendes dabei raus. Und die Konsequenz (zumindest bei mir) ist, dass ich mir beim nächstenmal wieder ein Bike eines Herstellers zulege, bei dem ich weiß, dass er diese "Probleme" nicht ab Werk eingebaut hat.


----------



## Radical_53 (25. Mai 2016)

Wird das Rad denn mit den Reifen ausgeliefert? Das kleine Modell meines Juniors kam mit Maxxis.
Das Problem mit den Hans Dampf habe ich bei mir auch, war mit Fat Albert noch schlimmer. Sehr nervige Steinewerfer und -kraller sind das.


 Von meinem iPhone gesendet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dreamworks (25. Mai 2016)

Bei mir schaut das grad so aus (beidseitig) 
Ich fahre hinten Hobby Nic oder Rock Razor, beide sind aber im Rahmen des zugelassenen. Wirklich happy bin ich damit nicht, die Ausreden der Händler oder Bikeaction sind mir bestens bekannt. Allerdings sind mir auch die Testberichte bekannt wo das Problem ebenfalls schon erläutert wurde. Denke auch das es ganz klar ein Konstruktionsfehler ist. Ich werde mal die Jungs in Canada fragen wie die das so sehen


----------



## isartrails (25. Mai 2016)

Dreamworks schrieb:


> Ich werde mal die Jungs in Canada fragen wie die das so sehen


Kannst ja mal berichten, wie die das so sehen.
Aber wahrscheinlich wie alle, die was verbockt haben: "Ich war's nicht."


----------



## Andre94 (25. Mai 2016)

isartrails schrieb:


> Kannst ja mal berichten, wie die das so sehen.
> Aber wahrscheinlich wie alle, die was verbockt haben: "Ich war's nicht."


Würde mich auch interessieren, da ich direkt an Rocky in Kanada ein Mail geschrieben hatte. Deren Aussage war, dass 2,4" Reifen auf breiten Felgen (30mm Innenweite) problemlos funktionieren sollten.
Aber wenn man eure Erfahrungen so liest, denkt man bei der Wahl neuer Felgen echt zweimal nach


----------



## Dreamworks (27. Mai 2016)

Ich habe Feedback aus Canada bekommen.

wie zu erwarten war wird das erstmal als "normal" abgetan und die Felgen bzw. Laufräder sind schuld, weil die halt flexen und man auf steife Laufräder achten soll. Ich würde mal behaupten das meine ex471 ziemlich steif sind, naja glücklicherweise wird gleich gesagt das es das besser macht aber nicht behebt.
Viel interessanter von Rocky ist folgendes....Der Schaden so wie von mir (siehe oben) betrifft ja "nur" den Lack. Das ist laut Rocky normal und kein Problem. *NICHT* aber wenn das Material angegriffen wird. Wenn nun also das Alu Risse, furchen etc. bekommt oder das Carbon Laminat angegriffen wird, dann ist ganz klar unter der Rocky Garantie und wird auch ausgetauscht.


----------



## bohne__ (12. August 2016)

Hallo serwas,
Hat jemand schon mal eine 170er gabel ins altitude gesteckt? Im dauertest wurde das ganze kurz erwähnt, aber es wär interessant von jemanden ein paar Erfahrungen dazu zu hören..

Ich bin am überlegen einen Aufbau mit 170er Lyrik zu starten. Ein paar Jungs die mit dem alti unterwegs sind fahren alle mit 160er Gabeln in der flachen ride9 Einstellung.. Und da lag für mich die Überlegung nah, dass man dank flipchip und 170er gabel auf eine ähnliche Geometrie kommen müsste..


----------



## biker123456 (12. August 2016)

Hallo,

also liebe Altitude Freunde - ich hatte ca. ein halbes Jahr sehr viel Spaß mit meinem Altitude - ein wahnsinns Gerät. Allerdings möchte ich was mit weniger Federweg haben. Deswegen steht mein Altitude zum Verkauf. Da ihr um die Qualitäten dieses Bikes wisst könnt ihr dieses sicher auch weiterempfehlen  Wenn ihr also jemanden kennt oder selber einen anderen Rahmen haben wollt:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...-770-msl-rally-edition-m-1a-zustand-rahmenset


----------



## gotobike (15. August 2016)

Hallo Markus und/oder Thomas

Meines knarzt nun auch (wieder) fürchterlich!
Welche Lagerdeckel am Hinterbau meint ich hier?
Die Horst-Link Pivots?

Danke und Gruss
Pascal




Marki72 schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas
> 
> ja, hab einfach die Lagerdeckel geöffnet, dann alles gereinigt, Fett rein und schon war Schluß mit Knarzen!
> Temperatur macht eher wenig aus, da der Dämpfer ohnehin warm wird beim aus und einfedern.
> ...


----------



## Patrice_F (14. September 2016)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich bitte um eure Hilfe in folgender Sache, da ich technisch nicht so versiert bin:

Würde gerne ein 2014er Rocky Mountain 770 MSL, was aktuell Shimano XT 2x10 drauf hat, möglivhst einfach und günstig auf 1x11 umrüsten. Könnt ihr mir sagen, ob ich das mit folgendem Upgradekit bewerkstelligen kann:

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/XT-1x11-fach-Upgrade-Kit-p49644/

Ist der Umbau damit machbar (plug and play), oder geht das nicht bzw braucht man weitere Teile?

Als Alternative habe ich die Sram NX Gruppe ins Auge gefasst. Würde aber gerne so wenig wie möglich ändern, weshalb mir das Upgradekit eher zusagen würde.

Ich bedanke mich herzlich
Gruss Patrice


----------



## biker123456 (15. September 2016)

Na du bräuchtest noch ein Einfach-Kettenblatt für die Kurbel; möglichst mit Narrow / Wide Zähnen (ich fahre das Narrow/wide von Race Face, welches super funktioniert)

Ansonsten müsste es passen. Eventuell gibt's noch Probleme mit deiner 2-fach Kettenführung, wenn du die weiter fahren willst.


----------



## Patrice_F (15. September 2016)

Das Bike hat gar keine Kettenführung zurzeit.

Danke, dann werd ich das im Winter evtl in Angriff nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andre94 (16. September 2016)

Moin,

fährt jemand von euch eine Tech 3 E4 an seinem Alti? Gibts Besonderheiten die man beachten sollte?


----------



## Patrice_F (16. September 2016)

Muss nochmals nachfragen:

Ich bestelle also die B Spec und das 104mm Lochkreis Kettenblatt RaceFace NarrowWide vorne. Ist das richtig?

Wie kann ich überprüfen, ob diese wirklich die richtigen sind und auf mein Rocky Mountain passen? Auf der Rocky Mountain Seite werd ich bei den Spezifikationen zum Bike nicht schlauer...


----------



## biker123456 (17. September 2016)

Andre94 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> fährt jemand von euch eine Tech 3 E4 an seinem Alti? Gibts Besonderheiten die man beachten sollte?


Ich fahre die Race E4 - funktioniert tadellos!


----------



## Dreamworks (17. September 2016)

biker123456 schrieb:


> Ich fahre die Race E4 - funktioniert tadellos!


Hatte die auch mal drauf funktioniert einwandfrei, war nur mit der Bremsleistung überhaupt nicht zufrieden. Fahre jetzt MT5 mit Saint Hebel, geile Kombi.


----------



## Patrice_F (20. September 2016)

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob die schwarze Farbe des 770MSL 2014er genau gleich ist wie die schwarze Farbe des 770MSL 2016er??
Auf der Rocky Seite sieht das 2016 etwas heller/blasser aus.

Ich brauche evtl. ein neues Frontdreieck und frage mich nun, ob es dann überhaupt nicht zum Heck passt, da hier ja noch das 2014er wäre...

2014: http://www.bikes.com/sites/default/files/models/altitude_770-msl-M.jpg

2016: http://www.bikes.com/sites/default/files/models/ALTITUDE 770 MSL SIDE.jpg

Vielen Dank euch.


----------



## robbi_n (20. September 2016)

Warum brauchst du ein neues ? Kaputt?


----------



## Dreamworks (20. September 2016)

Patrice_F schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, ob die schwarze Farbe des 770MSL 2014er genau gleich ist wie die schwarze Farbe des 770MSL 2016er??
> Auf der Rocky Seite sieht das 2016 etwas heller/blasser aus.
> 
> Ich brauche evtl. ein neues Frontdreieck und frage mich nun, ob es dann überhaupt nicht zum Heck passt, da hier ja noch das 2014er wäre...
> ...



Du kannst bei Rocky in Canada beide Farbcodes erfragen Rocky gibt sie dir problemlos. Dann siehst ob es identisch ist oder kannst lackieren lassen.


----------



## Patrice_F (20. September 2016)

Ja ist auf Eigenverschulden kaputt gegangen. Deshalb auch das auseinanderbauen und wechseln auf 1x11.

Die Frage ist: reparieren oder neuer Rahmen. Habe Glück und ein neuer kostet nur unbedeutend mehr. Es gibt aber nur nen 16er Rahmen und kein 14er mehr. Optisch gefällt mir der 14er besser. 

Lackieren wäre keine Option, wenn, dann lass ich die minimen Farbunterschiede eben. Denke aber, dass es nur auf den Fotos so aussihet, denn das 16er Foto sieht generell etwas blasser aus als das 14er...

Wo könnte man das anfragen wegen der Farbe? Direkt bei RM Kanada?
Aber eben, kommt eh nicht drauf an, da ein neuer Rahem wohl so oder so besser scheint als ein reparierter. Da. Nehm ich die alfälligen Farbunterschiede von Rahmendreieck 16' zu Heck 14' in Kauf.


----------



## kgiw78 (21. September 2016)

Hallo
Hab mich jetzt extra angemeldet...
Vor vier Wochen hab ich nen neuen Hauptrahmen bekommen,Alti 750 Msl Rally Edition 2015,der wurde extra in Canada in der originalen Farbe lackiert... War halt Garantie...  Auf Nachfrage hat der Deutsche Vertrieb damals ne Email an den Händler geschrieben das der Rahmen in Canada angekommen ist und noch lackiert werden muss.Er kam ja aus Taiwan nach Canada,wurde dort lackiert und dann nach Deutschland gesendet . Bis er bei mir war dauerte es dann noch zwei Wochen.
Also geht das bestimmt einen Austauschrahmen in der originalen Farbe von 2014 zu bekommen. Vielleicht mal bei Bikeaction anklopfen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Patrice_F (22. September 2016)

Danke. Mir wurde gesagt ein 2014er Dreieck bekommt man nicht mehr.

Denke das wäre ziemlich kompliziert und weiss nicht, ob die auf Nachfrage das anders lackieren würden.

Ich hoff mal auf das selbe matte grau beim 14er und brim 16er.


----------



## Patrice_F (22. September 2016)

Hallo zusammen

Bin wieder auf ein Problem gestossen und hoffe sehr, dass mir jemand helfen kann:

Habe nun das komplette Bike bzw den Rahmen auseinandergenommen. Habe nun aber ein Problem beim Main Pivot /Hinterbauschwinge. Nachdem ich den Bolzen herausgezogen habe, ist mir ein konischer Ring (auf dem Foto in der Hand) auf den Boden geflogen. Ich weiss nun nicht mehr, wohin dieser kommt. Von der Logik her müsste es auch eigentlich zwei dieser Ringe haben, also für jede Seite einer - ist aber nicht der Fall. Ich glaube, der Ring fiel irgendwo von der rechten Seite ab. Da er konisch ist, passt er aber nicht logisch irgendwo rein...
Falls es tatsächlich zwei dieser Ringe braucht, war der Rahmen wohl unvollständig zusammengebaut und ich bräuchte nochmals einen solchen Ring...

Des Weiteren sind viele O- Ringe porös. Wo und in welcher Grösse müsste ich die O Ringe bestellen?

Danke vielmals und Gruss


----------



## tsujoshi (22. September 2016)

Da müssten eigentlich zwei dabei sein, soweit ich weis. Vielleicht hängt eine noch im Hinterbau.


----------



## Patrice_F (22. September 2016)

Super danke dir! So ne Skizze hab ich gesucht! Gibts das auch noch für die restlichen Rahemteile?

Ist definitiv nur 1 Ring da. Gemäss der Skizze würd ich sagen, kommt der nach innen verlaufende schmälere Ringdiameter jeweils nach aussen.

Wo bekomm ich jetzt so einen Ring her? Kann mir aber fast nicht vorstellen, dass der Rahmen tatsächlich nur mit einem zusammengebaut war...?


----------



## Patrice_F (22. September 2016)

So, nach deinem Beitrag und der Skizze hab ich nochmals den kompletten Keller ebgesucht und den zweiten Ring zuhinterst unter einem Gestell gefunden!! Es ist also alles so wie es sein soll. Gemäss Skizze werden die konischen Ringe (Skizze Nr 12) mit den schmaler werdenden Seite auf die Lager/Bushings montiert (siehe angehängtes Bild 1). Dadurch bleibt ein kleiner mm Spalt zwischen Ring und Schwinge, siehe angehängtes Bild 2. Ist das tatsächlich korrekt? So kann ja jeglicher Schmutz und Sand rein...

Danke dir, du warst mir eine riesen Hilfe!


----------



## tsujoshi (22. September 2016)

Das passt so wie auf deinem Foto. Die Lager selbst sind ja gedichtet, da passiert nix.

Hier noch der Link zu den restlichen Zeichnungen. Sind alle Modelle aus 2014 drin, musst nur zu deinem scrollen.

http://www.bikeaction.de/fileadmin/...MB_Tech_Manual_Edit_MS_FInal.pdf?_=1448274926


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Patrice_F (23. September 2016)

Besten Dank!


----------



## mrwulf (23. September 2016)

Patrice_F schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Bin wieder auf ein Problem gestossen und hoffe sehr, dass mir jemand helfen kann:
> ....
> ...



Hallo Patrice,

bezüglich der porösen Gummiringe als rudimentäre Dichtung zitiere ich mich mal selber....siehe hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/rocky-mountain-altitude-650b.609458/page-12#post-11936937


----------



## Patrice_F (24. September 2016)

Besten Dank auch dir. Bin froh um das Forum. Top!


----------



## Patrice_F (9. Oktober 2016)

Sagt mal welche Rahmengrösse habt ihr beim Altitude bei welcher Körpergrösse?

Besten Dank und Gruss


----------



## MRMAZOCHER (9. Oktober 2016)

ich habe rahmengröße S gewählt bei 1,70m


----------



## biker123456 (9. Oktober 2016)

Größe M bei 1,73m


----------



## isartrails (9. Oktober 2016)

Größe S bei 1,69.
Würde meines in gute Hände abgeben.
Ich will was neues.


----------



## robbi_n (10. Oktober 2016)

L bei 1.84


----------



## mrwulf (10. Oktober 2016)

L bei 1.86

bevorzuge kompakte, wendige, spielerische Bikes


----------



## Patrice_F (10. Oktober 2016)

Super, dabke euch.

Dann hab ich mich richtig entschieden, dass ich das neue Rahmendreieck in M statt in L genommen hab bei 174cm. Dachte schon hätte evtl wieder L nehmen sollen, da der Reach ja doch eher kurz ist bei dem Bike.

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zephyrous666 (10. Oktober 2016)

Hi!
Ich fahr bei knapp 1,88 XL. Hatte vorher ein L, dass fand ich für mich ein bissl zu kurz.
Gruß


----------



## Radical_53 (10. Oktober 2016)

L bei 1,92, wobei das Rad für meinen Ältesten gekauft wurde (ist noch etwas kleiner als ich).
Passt mir so aber gut, ist allerdings spürbar träger als mein SXC.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Patrice_F (10. Oktober 2016)

Danke für die zahlreichen Angaben. Denke kommt also mit das M für 174cm Körpergrösse.

Sagt mal benutzt jemand von euch das normale Altitude (nicht Rally Edition) mit 150/150 (also vor 2016) auch ab und zu oder sogar regelmässig im Bikepark?


----------



## Elefantenvogel (10. Oktober 2016)

Der Rohrsatz ist doch der Gleiche... warum solltest du das Normale also nicht im Bikepark benutzen?


----------



## Patrice_F (10. Oktober 2016)

weiss nicht, weniger Federweg vorne, etwas weniger stabile Ausrüstung als die Rally Edition. 

Niht dass man es nicht könnte, frag mich nur, ob einige ihre normalen Altitudes im Park benutzen, also auch für Sprünge/Drops.


----------



## Zephyrous666 (10. Oktober 2016)

So ist das mit dem Rahmengrößen bzw. Vorlieben. Muss man selbst gucken. Mit dem Altitude kannste so einiges machen. Elefantenhobel hat recht, wird ja seit 2014 so gebaut.


----------



## Zephyrous666 (10. Oktober 2016)

Und die Ausstattungen sind stabil, koennten nur leichter sein.


----------



## Patrice_F (10. Oktober 2016)

Warum ich mir die Frage stell:
Ich bin ja nicht ganz freiwillig zum Altitude gekommen. Habe daneben noch ein Slash 9.8 2015, was ich für alles als do-it-all Bike brauche, also Touren, Bikepark, Endurorennen. Jetzt frag ich mich, ob ich das Altitude, wenn fertig aufgebaut, behalten soll, um es als Tourenbike zu verwenden und als Ersatzbike, wenn mein Slash mal einen Defekt hat (was aktuell gerade der Fall ist, die Pike ist im Ars**) und da müsste es dann eben auch mal in den Park, oder ob ich es sobald aufgebaut Verkaufen soll.

Der Unterschied vom Altitude zum Slash ist jetzt nicht soooo riesig, dass sich ein grossartig unterschiedlicher Einsatzbereich rechtfertigen würde. Das Slash ist momentan mit Supergravity Reifen einfach auf maximale Pannensicherheit für Endurorrennen ausgelegt, wiegt aber trotzdem nur 13.5 kg fahrfertig. Denke beim Altitude komm ich auch nicht unter 13kg, wenn ich nicht noch mehr Geld reinstecken will...


----------



## Zephyrous666 (10. Oktober 2016)

Das musst du jetzt fuer dich entscheiden. Einsatzzweck ist ja bei beiden identisch. Bzgl deiner dropfragen, guck dir ma das Fourtitudevideo an, dass beschreibt den Einsatzzwecks des ganz gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Patrice_F (10. Oktober 2016)

Das Video ist schon cool und gemäss diesem scheint das Altitude wohl auch für den Parkeinsatz geeignet. Hmm super, hab ich zwei Bikes für praktisch denselben Einsatzbereich. 

Sah das Slash bis anhin doch als einiges potenter an mit dem grösseren Federweg, der Geo etc. Evtl könnt ich die Beiden durch die unterschiedlichere Bereifung weiter voneinander separieren, also Altitude mit leichterer Tourenbereifung und Slash mit pannensicheren Supergravity für Park und Rennen. Wobei dann wohl im Falle des Ersatzes das Altitude nicht gerade für den Parkeinsatz geeignet wäre... schlimm diese Luxusprobleme


----------



## Zephyrous666 (10. Oktober 2016)

Jau bzgl. der luxusprobleme hast du recht. Kenne ich auch nur zu gut!


----------



## sasch12 (10. Oktober 2016)

isartrails schrieb:


> Größe S bei 1,69.
> Würde meines in gute Hände abgeben.
> Ich will was neues.



etwa was mit + ?


----------



## jazznova (12. Oktober 2016)

Bin auch gerade am schauen und möchte mich von meinen 29er Stumpi trennen da ich was mit 27.5 suche.
Fahr aktuell bei dem 29er Größe M

171cm
78 cm Schrittlänge

Wenn ich mir die Geometrie anschaue, ist bei dem Altitude der M Rahmen 457mm Sitzrohr doch sehr hoch - ob ich da meine Sitzhöhe überhaupt einstellen kann.
Der S-Rahmen hat aber ein sehr kurzes Oberrohr....

Was meint Ihr denn?


----------



## Patrice_F (12. Oktober 2016)

Ich bin 174cm und hab Schrittlänge 82cm. Beim Rahmen L musste ich die Reverb komplett im Sitzrohr einlassen und dann hat sie voll ausgefahren gerade so knapp gepasst. Falls dir das hilft... ich kann dir Bescheid geben, sobald ich das M fertig aufgebaut hab, wie weit ich die Reverb draussen hab aus dem Sitzrohr.


----------



## MRMAZOCHER (12. Oktober 2016)

ich kann meinen s rahmen auch mal messen.
muss dir aber sagen das dass "kurze oberrohr" für mich mit einem 50mm vorbau, mir trotzdem ein sehr gestreckes gefühle vermittelt (es sich doch eher lang anfühlt).

mein rad steht übrigens auch zum verkauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Patrice_F (12. Oktober 2016)

Meins steht, sobald es aufgebaut ist, ebenfalls zum Verkauf, frisch geserviced (inkl Federelemente). ;-)


----------



## jazznova (12. Oktober 2016)

Okay ihr verkauft wahrscheinlich nicht alle weil Ihr unzufrieden seit,oder?

Wie Touren tauglich ist das Altitude?


----------



## Patrice_F (12. Oktober 2016)

Nein, ich verkaufe weil ich praktisch zweimal dasselbe Bike hab... Musste wegen einem Riss im Vorderrahmen diesen nigelnagelneu ersetzen. War das Bike eines Kollegen, bei mir entstand der Riss, deshalb hab ich ihm ein neues gekauft und ich hab mir "seines" komplett neu aufgebaut inkl. neuem Frontdreieck.

Hab jetzt das Altitude und ein Slash


----------



## mrwulf (12. Oktober 2016)

Patrice_F schrieb:


> Nein, ich verkaufe weil ich praktisch zweimal dasselbe Bike hab... Musste wegen einem Riss im Vorderrahmen diesen nigelnagelneu ersetzen. War das Bike eines Kollegen, bei mir entstand der Riss, deshalb hab ich ihm ein neues gekauft und ich hab mir "seines" komplett neu aufgebaut inkl. neuem Frontdreieck.
> 
> Hab jetzt das Altitude und ein Slash



Was ist denn passiert, das da ein Riss reingekommen ist?


----------



## Patrice_F (12. Oktober 2016)

Sagen wir mal so: blödes Eigenverschulden und sicher kein Rahmenfehler oder dergleichen...


----------



## mrwulf (12. Oktober 2016)

jazznova schrieb:


> Okay ihr verkauft wahrscheinlich nicht alle weil Ihr unzufrieden seit,oder?
> 
> Wie Touren tauglich ist das Altitude?



Die normalen Altitudes (also nicht die Rally Edition) sind m.E. uneingeschränkt Tourentauglich. Nur ist die Austattung der Komplett Bikes eher auf der schweren Seiten. Mit einem Wechsel auf leichtere Laufräder ist aber schon viel gewonnen.
Ich habe mein Altitude 750 MSL schrittweise vollständig umgebaut/verbessert, sodass ich ein 12,3kg Bike habe was auch mal im Bikepark ausgeführt werden kann.


----------



## jazznova (12. Oktober 2016)

Alles nicht so einfach, mal Fremdgehen und das Altitude testen oder das neue Stumpjumper nehmen 

Das mit den Ausstattung ist bei Specialized nicht anders. 
Das 750er 2016 Modell wird aber bissel über 3k Angeboten und das macht es interessant.


----------



## mrwulf (12. Oktober 2016)

jazznova schrieb:


> Alles nicht so einfach, mal Fremdgehen und das Altitude testen oder das neue Stumpjumper nehmen
> 
> Das mit den Ausstattung ist bei Specialized nicht anders.
> Das 750er 2016 Modell wird aber bissel über 3k Angeboten und das macht es interessant.



Das neue Stumpjumper ist mit Sicherheit auch wieder ein klasse Bike, würde es aber passender als Tourenbike einschätzen. 

Wenn es mal aber auch härter, schneller und direkter werden darf wäre das Altitude das passende Spielzeug und dank Ride 9 variabel einstellbar:
http://www.bikes.com/de/stories/videos/fourtitude-four-riders-rocky-mountain-altitude


----------



## jazznova (12. Oktober 2016)

Hmm ich glaub dann ist für meine Fahreigenschaften das Altitude "Overdosed"


----------



## Zephyrous666 (12. Oktober 2016)

Also ich bin mit dem Altitude echt zufrieden. Kann man so einiges mit anstellen und ich schätze, wie Mr wulf, die Ride 9 Einstellung. Das mit den Preisen und Ausstattungen bei den namhaften Herstellern find ich teilweise schon etwas unverschämt, aber tunen hat ja auch immer seinen Reiz. Beim meinem 750 MSL ist nur noch der Steuersatz Serie, der wird aber auch nochma rausfliegen. Mein Hobel wiegt in XL 13 kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Patrice_F (12. Oktober 2016)

Ja aber kann ja nicht sein, sass man bei einem Komplettbike mal eben alles ersetzten muss, um auf ein akzeptables Gewicht zu kommen.

Was denkt ihr auf was für ein Gewicht komme ich beim 2014er 770 MSL mit Umbau auf 1x11 (sonst Serie)?

Ohne teure Tuningmassnahmen bleiben somit fahrfertig unter 13kg wohl Wunschgewicht oder??


----------



## mrwulf (12. Oktober 2016)

Patrice_F schrieb:


> Ja aber kann ja nicht sein, sass man bei einem Komplettbike mal eben alles ersetzten muss, um auf ein akzeptables Gewicht zu kommen.
> 
> Was denkt ihr auf was für ein Gewicht komme ich beim 2014er 770 MSL mit Umbau auf 1x11 (sonst Serie)?
> 
> ...




Mein 2014er 750 MSL wog in der Serienausstattung mit Pedale 14kg. 
Das 770 MSL mit 1-fach wird schon spürbar leichter sein als das.

Anbei zu Deiner Orientierung die aktuelle Aufbauliste meines Altitudes mit Gewichten. So kannst Du besser einschätzen, ob Du unter 13kg bleiben wirst:


----------



## Zephyrous666 (12. Oktober 2016)

Ja, so sind die Hersteller! Für 3000€ kann man bei Rocky, Speci, Trek und Co. keine Leichtgewichte erwarten. Ich lade später ma ein Bild von meinem Hobel hoch.


----------



## Zephyrous666 (12. Oktober 2016)

Patric F, die Liste von Mr. Wulf ist da schon recht hilfreich.


----------



## Zephyrous666 (12. Oktober 2016)




----------



## Zephyrous666 (12. Oktober 2016)




----------



## mrwulf (12. Oktober 2016)

Zephyrous666 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 536904 Anhang anzeigen 536905 Anhang anzeigen 536904 Anhang anzeigen 536905 Anhang anzeigen 536905




Das blau ist echt super! Deine Pike hätte noch passende Decaals verdient....schau mal slickgraphics nach.


Hast Du den Remote für den Dämpfer abgebaut, oder kam das 2016er 750 MSL ohne Remote?


Hier nochmal meins:


----------



## Zephyrous666 (12. Oktober 2016)

Danke dir Mr. Wulf. Da guck ich ma nach. Dein Hobel gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Meins istn 2015er und das hatte den ctd Dämpfer mit Remote, den brauchte ich nicht wirklich. Jetzt habe ich den Das Dämpfer verbaut. Als nächstes kommt noch die Turbine Dropper Post und die Atlas Pedalen.


----------



## Patrice_F (12. Oktober 2016)

mrwulf schrieb:


> Mein 2014er 750 MSL wog in der Serienausstattung mit Pedale 14kg.
> Das 770 MSL mit 1-fach wird schon spürbar leichter sein als das.
> 
> Anbei zu Deiner Orientierung die aktuelle Aufbauliste meines Altitudes mit Gewichten. So kannst Du besser einschätzen, ob Du unter 13kg bleiben wirst:



Danke, aber wenn ich sehe, was da alles geändert wurde, komme ich fahrfertig garantiert nicht unter 13kg, wenn ich nicht noch mehr Geld in die Hand nehmen will. Alleine die Laufräder machen ja wohl fast 500gr Mehrgewicht aus, von der NExt Kurbel sprech ich jetzt gar nicht.

Schon komisch, mein Slash 9.8 mit Alukettenstrebe kommt fahrfertig auf 13.5kg und das mit schweren Supergravity Mary und Dampf und ohne irgendwelche Tuningmassnahmen... kann ja nicht sein, dass ich auch mit dem Vollcarbon Altitude auf dieses Gewicht komme und das schon ohne Supergravityereifung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (12. Oktober 2016)

Patrice_F schrieb:


> Ja aber kann ja nicht sein, sass man bei einem Komplettbike mal eben alles ersetzten muss, um auf ein akzeptables Gewicht zu kommen.
> Was denkt ihr auf was für ein Gewicht komme ich beim 2014er 770 MSL mit Umbau auf 1x11 (sonst Serie)?


Ich fahr mein 770 MSL von 2014 quasi nur im Touren-Dauereinsatz und wüsste nicht, was dagegen sprechen sollte.
Damit komme ich überall rauf und überall runter. Wo ich nicht runter komme, fehlt halt der Mut bzw. das Können.

Auch ich habe Komponenten getauscht, um Gewicht einzusparen einerseits, aber auch, weil ich andere Vorlieben habe.
Ich bin halt retro und wollte 3-fach-Kettenblatt, Gripshift-Schaltung, absenkbare Talas, leichtere Systemlaufräder, andere Bereifung, anderes Cockpit mit Schaumstoffgriffen, einen zu meinem Hintern passenden Sattel und Antriebskomponenten von Shimano.
Damit musste ich zwangsläufig fast alles tauschen. Aber das ist in der Pizzeria ja auch so, dass Sonderwünsche extra kosten - hilft also nichts zu meckern. Die Reverb Stealth musste ich auch noch gegen eine mit 125 mm Hub tauschen, denn im Small-Rahmen wird werksseitig nur die 100er geliefert. Und du brauchst nicht glauben, dass ein RM-Händler dir das auf Kulanz macht...

Meines wiegt etwas über 13 kg. Klar, es gibt leichtere Bikes, dafür ist es aber auch sehr potent und ich kann mich drauf verlassen.
Mit 1x11 sind die 13 kg nicht unrealistisch. Die original Laufräder hauen halt fett rein.

@ jazznova: Falls dir small passt, könnte meines für dich interessant sein, denn ich will mal wieder Bike wechseln.
Habe noch die komplette Originalausstattung ungefahren im Keller, und würde das Bike wieder in den Originalzustand zurückversetzen.


----------



## Zephyrous666 (13. Oktober 2016)

Moin! 
Also ich habe in das Rad so einiges gesteckt! Man muss aber dazu erwähnen, dass ein Freund nen Radladen hat, was das alles vereinfacht hat. Für die alten Teile gabs ja auch nochn bissl. 
Mr. Wulf, wo sind denn bitte diesen geilen Bilder entstanden?


----------



## Zephyrous666 (13. Oktober 2016)

Und das sollte DPS Dämpfer heißen und nicht das. Scheiss Autokorrektur übers Handy.


----------



## jazznova (13. Oktober 2016)

Die 750er sind ja schon anständig schwer, trotz Carbon Hinterbau und eigentlich moderater Ausstattung im Vergleich z.B. zum Specialized Comp Carbon 650b.
Ich glaub ich fahr mein 29er noch bissel weiter, das kommt auf 12,6kg mit Pedale und setzte den neuen Invest nach hinten.... wenn da aber nicht  dieser *ich will haben* Faktor in der Birne wäre...grml


----------



## mrwulf (13. Oktober 2016)

Zephyrous666 schrieb:


> Moin!
> Also ich habe in das Rad so einiges gesteckt! Man muss aber dazu erwähnen, dass ein Freund nen Radladen hat, was das alles vereinfacht hat. Für die alten Teile gabs ja auch nochn bissl.
> Mr. Wulf, wo sind denn bitte diesen geilen Bilder entstanden?



Monte Altissimo am Gardasee. Danach ging es den 601er runter...alles gefahren. War klasse.


----------



## Zephyrous666 (13. Oktober 2016)

jazznova schrieb:


> Die 750er sind ja schon anständig schwer, trotz Carbon Hinterbau und eigentlich moderater Ausstattung im Vergleich z.B. zum Specialized Comp Carbon 650b.
> Ich glaub ich fahr mein 29er noch bissel weiter, das kommt auf 12,6kg mit Pedale und setzte den neuen Invest nach hinten.... wenn da aber nicht  dieser *ich will haben* Faktor in der Birne wäre...grml


Gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zephyrous666 (13. Oktober 2016)

mrwulf schrieb:


> Monte Altissimo am Gardasee. Danach ging es den 601er runter...alles gefahren. War klasse.


Sehr geil!!!


----------



## MadeInGermany (14. Oktober 2016)

Hier ein paar Bilder von meinem Altitude 790MSL Rallye Edition 2016.
Hab leider nur die paar gerade greifbar- aber heute Mittag kann ich ein Gesamtbild hochladen, falls es einige interessiert.

Verbaute parts:

* DVO Diamond Gabel black
* Fox Float X Dämpfer Custom Tune
* Race Face Atlas Kurbel
* Race Face Crank boots
* Race Face Atlas Pedale
* Race Face Atlas Vorbau
* Race Face SIXc Carbon Lenker
* Ergon Griffe
* Race Face Turbine Sattelstütze
* WTB Sattel Rocky Mountain
* Shimano XT 1x11
* Hope Kettenführung
* Magura MT7 200mm/180mm
* Stan's ZTR Flow EX Felgen mit Stan´s Neo Naben
* Maxxis Minion DHR II & DHF in 27.5x2.3 Tubeless


Ich denke das Gewicht von 13,69kg kann sich für einen XL Rahmen mit sehr robusten Parts sehen lassen.
Natürlich wäre es leichter mit einer Carbon Kurbel und anderen Laufrädern, habe diese parts aber bewusst etwas stabiler gewählt.


----------



## Zephyrous666 (14. Oktober 2016)

Au


MadeInGermany schrieb:


> Hier ein paar Bilder von meinem Altitude 790MSL Rallye Edition 2016.
> Hab leider nur die paar gerade greifbar- aber heute Mittag kann ich ein Gesamtbild hochladen, falls es einige interessiert.
> 
> Verbaute parts:
> ...


Jau, dass Gewicht geht bei den "schweren" Parts. Gefällt mir gut dein Hobel.


----------



## MadeInGermany (17. Oktober 2016)

Hier nun die letzten Bilder von der gestrigen Ausfahrt


----------



## croune (20. Oktober 2016)

Das Bike kommt mir ja sowas von bekannt vor! Ist das vom Hardparts Siegerland? 


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## MadeInGermany (20. Oktober 2016)

*ironienodusan:

Nein! Hartparts Siegerland- Never!
Da schaffen nur komische Menschen-besonders der Stift

*Ironiemodusaus


----------



## Patrice_F (22. Oktober 2016)

Muss ich beim Wiederaufbau des Bikes beim (Innen)Verlegen der Züge auf etwas achten, damit diese nicht klappern während dem fahren?

Danke


----------



## Zephyrous666 (22. Oktober 2016)

Patrice_F schrieb:


> Muss ich beim Wiederaufbau des Bikes beim (Innen)Verlegen der Züge auf etwas achten, damit diese nicht klappern während dem fahren?
> 
> Danke


Moin. Bei mir klappert nüschts!


----------



## robbi_n (22. Oktober 2016)

Mein Alti wiegt ohne Pedale 12,5 kg, ich habe einen Hope Laufradsatz mit DT Felgen bauen lassen mit 40er Innenmaulweite, da fahr ich die Maxxis mit WT , vorne 2.5, hinten 2.3, tubeless.
Umbau auf 1x11 mit ovalem Blatt.

Bis dato bin ich zufrieden bis das Slayer kommt.


----------



## Patrice_F (22. Oktober 2016)

Sehr schönes Rad. Hoff, dass ich mit Pedalen unter 13kg komme. Hab den leichteren Sattel und Dämpfer als du, denke aber teotzdem, dass es nicht reicht, da du die leichteren Felgen und die leichtere Kassette hast.

Man wird sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dreamworks (22. Oktober 2016)

13,3 kg allerdings mit Alu Frame und dafür ist das sehr ok wie ich finde.


----------



## Patrice_F (28. Oktober 2016)

Schönstes Alu Altitude, das ich bis anhin gesehen hab.

Hab eben das Altitude 770 MSL 2015 von meinem Kollegen gewogen. Das Ding wiegt in L serienmässig ganze 13.9kg (inkl. XT Klickpedale)...
Hätte nie gedacht, dass es so schwer ist, hätte eher mit mind. 500 Gramm weniger gerechnet. Kann wohl vergessen, unter 13kg zu kommen...


----------



## Dreamworks (29. Oktober 2016)

Patrice_F schrieb:


> Schönstes Alu Altitude, das ich bis anhin gesehen hab.
> 
> Hab eben das Altitude 770 MSL 2015 von meinem Kollegen gewogen. Das Ding wiegt in L serienmässig ganze 13.9kg (inkl. XT Klickpedale)...
> Hätte nie gedacht, dass es so schwer ist, hätte eher mit mind. 500 Gramm weniger gerechnet. Kann wohl vergessen, unter 13kg zu kommen...



Danke!

Man kann sein Carbon Alti auf jeden Fall unter 13 Kg bringen es ist nur eine Frage des Geldes und des Wollens.
Wenn ich mir meins ansehe dann müsste ich nur die Kurbel gegen eine Next SL tauschen und die Naben statt DT 350 auf was leichteres, dann wäre ich schon unter 13 Kg. Beim Vorbau und Lenker habe ich bewusst die Atlas genommen, auch hier wäre noch Potenzial. Es ist immer ein Kompromiss was man möchte. Bei den Serienbikes von Rocky sind meistens die Felgen der Brocken!bei mir hat das allein schon 600g ausgemacht und mit den Reifen und Tubless spare ich fast 1 kg zur Serie.


----------



## Patrice_F (29. Oktober 2016)

schon klar kann mit mit Geld unter 13kg kommen. Man kann auch unter 12 kg kommen, dann muss man einfach alles bis auf den Rahmen auswechseln und das kann es ja nicht sein.

Finde 13.9kg für ein leichtes Vollcarbonbike in der Preisklasse einfach zuviel. Ich werde somit mit meinem 2014er 770 MSL Aufbau mit 1x11 und leichterem Sattel vermutlich bei 13.5kg stehen bleiben...


----------



## Elefantenvogel (29. Oktober 2016)

Kauf dir halt ein leichteres und wundere dich am Ende nicht, wenn es dir unterm Ar*** zusammenbricht. Wenn du es adäquat bewegst...


----------



## Radical_53 (31. Oktober 2016)

Das sicher nicht. Aber leicht & haltbar kostet schlicht einen Haufen Geld und möchte regelmäßige Pflege, was auch nichts für jeden ist.
Das Altitude fährt sich auch in "schwer" sehr gut  Evtl. Leichte Laufräder und die Zahlen auf der Waage einfach ausblenden. 



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## kgiw78 (3. November 2016)

Hallo
Gestern kamen die neuen e*Thirteen TRS+ Laufräder an...
Neue Maxxis Highroller 2,XG-1199 usw...
Zum Glück gleich mit Continental Revo Selant auf Tubeless aufgebaut. Heute 20 km gefahren und nen Weg erwischt an dem Weißdornbüsche standen.
Die Büsche waren zwar alle abgemäht aber die Äste lagen teilweise noch rum!!!!
In jedem Reifen waren ca 4-5 Dornen!!!
Ein Hoch auf Tubeless!!!
Die Reifen sind dicht!!!
Rocky Altitude 750 Msl Rally Edition


----------



## Patrice_F (3. November 2016)

Elefantenvogel schrieb:


> Kauf dir halt ein leichteres und wundere dich am Ende nicht, wenn es dir unterm Ar*** zusammenbricht. Wenn du es adäquat bewegst...



Sorry aber das ist Blödsinn. Mein Trek Slash 9.8 mit Alu Kettenstrebe wiegt mit schweren Supergravity (pro Laufrad + 300gr im Vergleich zum Altitude - nachgemessen) 13.7kg und damit mache ich ALLES, sprich heftige Endurostrecken / Downhill und 4m Drops etc. im Bikepark und da hält auch alles. Und das Ding hat jetzt serienmässig auch keine teuren Teile verbaut und kostete neu nicht viel mehr als das 770 MSL.


----------



## mrwulf (4. November 2016)

Warum hast Du das Altitude eigentlich gekauft? Irgendwas scheint Dich ja angesprochen haben. 
Der Rahmen des Altitude an sich ist nicht schwer, mein 750MSL Carbon mit Alu Hinterbau und mit Float X Dämpfer kommt auf 2.860g - ist doch ok. 
Das Bike kann man sich definitiv leicht und dennoch stabil aufbauen. Das kanadische oder US Bikes nunmal teurer sind und keine Preisleistungssieger werden ist doch alles bekannt. Dann einfach Canyon, YT, Propain, Radon etc. in Betracht ziehen. 

Das wirkt alles etwas so, als würdest Du Dich bei einem neu gekauften Porsche über die hohe Versicherungsprämie, Spritverbrauch und im Vergleich zum Golf doppelte Wartungskosten ärgern....das weiß man eigentlich vor dem Kauf schon alles.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mrwulf (4. November 2016)

Sorry Doppel Post


----------



## Patrice_F (4. November 2016)

Ne habs eben nicht gekauft. Habs von nem Kollegen ausgelehnt und ist auf mein Verschulden dann kaputt gegangen. Hab ihm dann ein neues hingestellt (da es zuerst hiess, man bekommt das Rahmendreieck nicht...) und mir dann im Nachhinein ein neues Rahmendreieck bestellt. Nun werde ich das Ding wieder aufbauen mit 1x11.

Mir gefällt das Fahrrad optisch sehr gut, nur eben finde ich das Gewicht zu schwer für den Preis/Vollcarbonrahmen. Ich will das Rad nicht schlecht reden, im Gegenteil, wenn ich es nicht wegbekomme, behalte ich es eh als Ersatz. Aber ich finde man darf doch (berechtigte) Kritik anbringen...

Der Vergleich mit dem Porsche hinkt aber. Hab mich nirgends über Kosten beschwert, sondern über das Gewicht. Der Vergleich müsste eher so lauten: Wenn ich mir einen Porsche kauf, muss ich nicht noch alle Teile ersetzen, damit er vorne mitspielt ;-)


----------



## Hifly (4. November 2016)

Patrice_F schrieb:


> Ne habs eben nicht gekauft. Habs von nem Kollegen ausgelehnt und ist auf mein Verschulden dann kaputt gegangen. Hab ihm dann ein neues hingestellt (da es zuerst hiess, man bekommt das Rahmendreieck nicht...) und mir dann im Nachhinein ein neues Rahmendreieck bestellt. Nun werde ich das Ding wieder aufbauen mit 1x11.
> 
> Mir gefällt das Fahrrad optisch sehr gut, nur eben finde ich das Gewicht zu schwer für den Preis/Vollcarbonrahmen. Ich will das Rad nicht schlecht reden, im Gegenteil, wenn ich es nicht wegbekomme, behalte ich es eh als Ersatz. Aber ich finde man darf doch (berechtigte) Kritik anbringen...
> 
> Der Vergleich mit dem Porsche hinkt aber. Hab mich nirgends über Kosten beschwert, sondern über das Gewicht. Der Vergleich müsste eher so lauten: Wenn ich mir einen Porsche kauf, muss ich nicht noch alle Teile ersetzen, damit er vorne mitspielt ;-)




Witzig, ich kenne ehr gebrochene Trek Rahmen als Rockys


----------



## Patrice_F (4. November 2016)

Wie gesagt, bin selbst Schuld, kann Rocky nix dafür.


----------



## Patrice_F (11. November 2016)

Der neue Rahmen ist eingetroffen und der Uafbau nimmt Formen an:


----------



## robbi_n (11. November 2016)

Falls dir die Decals der Gabel nicht gefallen wollen kannst bei Slik-graphics evtl neue ordern.

Sonst viel Spass beim Aufbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Patrice_F (11. November 2016)

robbi_n schrieb:


> Falls dir die Decals der Gabel nicht gefallen wollen kannst bei Slik-graphics evtl neue ordern.
> 
> Sonst viel Spass beim Aufbau


Ja dank dir. Das rot passt leider nicht ganz... auch beim Marshguard hier.

Bin fast fertig. Fehlt nur noch die Schaltung, dann ist es fertig. So wie es jetzt dasteht (ohne Schaltung) wiegt es 12.46kg.

Das Bike ist wie neu. Es reut mich fast, es zu verkaufen...


----------



## Patrice_F (13. November 2016)

Kann mir bitte jemand sagen, wofür die Dinger sind? (Siehe Anhang)


----------



## mrwulf (13. November 2016)

Das könnten die Stopfen für die Zugschächte sein, wenn diese nicht genutzt werden, zB wg 1x Antrieb.


----------



## Catsoft (13. November 2016)

Patrice_F schrieb:


> Kann mir bitte jemand sagen, wofür die Dinger sind? (Siehe Anhang)



Das sind Dichtungen für die Schaltzüge. Die kommen am Tretleger von *innen* an der Klappe auf die Züge.


----------



## Patrice_F (14. November 2016)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Das sind Dichtungen für die Schaltzüge. Die kommen am Tretleger von *innen* an der Klappe auf die Züge.



Danke dir. Ich nehme an, das untere Ende (auf dem Bild) kommt an die Klappe?

Bits da evtl ausgebaut ein Bild von? 
Dann benötige ich bei 1x11 nur noch einen dieser Dichtungen und zwar für das Schaltkabel für den Umwerfer.


----------



## Catsoft (14. November 2016)

Nein, leider habe ich kein Bild. Habe mich damals beim Ausbau nur gewundert was mir da entgegenpurzelt...


----------



## bademeisterpaul (14. November 2016)

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere sind das keine Blindstopfen, sondern sollen diese Teile als Dichtung, bzw. Staubabstreifer für die Schaltzüge dienen. Der Schaltzug geht also längs durch diese Gummiteile. Obs die wirklich braucht, sei mal dahingestellt. Ich bin mir jedenfalls grad nicht sicher ob ich die wieder verbaut, oder doch lieber entsorgt hab.


----------



## Patrice_F (14. November 2016)

Dann schieb ich das Ding einfach über das Kabel, bevor ich es durch die Kappe bei der Öffnung beim Tretlager durchziehe.

Oder ich lass es gleich gsnz weg...


----------



## Patrice_F (21. November 2016)

So wollte heute die Schaltung installieren...

Fährt jemand von euch die XT 46er Kassette auf dem Altitude??

Brings einfach nicht fertig, dass es passt. Das Schaltwerk ist wie zu kurz für das grösste Blatt, er ist wie zu wenig weit unten. Zweifle langsam an der Kompabilität... Hoffe jedoch dass es einfach nur meine Dummheit ist...

Bike wiegt jetzt fahrfertig 13.2kg inkl Pedale


----------



## Catsoft (21. November 2016)

Längere B-Screw?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Patrice_F (21. November 2016)

wäre ne Möglichkeit, aber die müsste so weit nach vorne gedreht werden bzw. so lang sein, dass sie schon fast unten am Anstoss rausdreht, also der Anstoss geht dann auf die B Screw... weisst was ich meine?


----------



## Patrice_F (22. November 2016)

Problem gelöst. Der Mech musste das Zwischending (Verlängerung) von Umwerfer zu Schaltauge wegmachen. Alles gut jetzt, schaltet sich super! Gangsprung vom 37 zu 46 ist schon gross, aber denke kein Problem. Ne grössere Tour wirds dann mal zeign.

Das Altitude ist echt toll, wiegt jetzt 13.2 kg fahrfertig. Mein Bruder übernimmt es, so kann ich es dann auch mal auf ner Tour fahren. Freu mich schon!

Gruss


----------



## Burt4711 (19. Dezember 2016)

Moin,

Wie sind den so die Erfahrungen der schwereren Fahrer?
Sind die Federelemente da vernünftig einstellbar (730 MSL)?

LG


----------



## biker123456 (19. Dezember 2016)

Ich wende mich nochmal an die Gruppe:

ich verkaufe einen Rocky Mountain Altitude MSL Rallye Edition von 2014 für 1499€ VHB inkl. Rock Shox Monarch Plus, Steuersatz, Inenlager, Achse:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...-770-msl-rally-edition-m-1a-zustand-rahmenset


----------



## kgiw78 (28. Januar 2017)

Hallo
So jetzt ist es fertig!
Neuer Dämpfer,Federgabel,Laufräder,Reifen,Kette,Kassette,Kurbel,Steuersatz usw...
Perfekt
Viel besser als vorher!!!
Bin vorhin durch die vereiste Landschaft gefahren und wollte nichtmehr nach hause


----------



## isartrails (30. Januar 2017)

Zwei Fragen zu den unterschiedlichen Ride 9-Einstellmöglichkeiten des Dämpfers.
http://www.bikes.com/de/design/ride-9-system

Wo finde ich den Einfluss der Einstellposition auf die Tretlagerhöhe?
Und wie tauscht man eigentlich den Dämpfer komplett aus? Die Dämpferbuchsenadapter sind ja mit so hervorstehenden Zapfen gebaut, so dass man den Dämpfer nach Demontage der Achsschraube nicht einfach so herausschieben kann. Habe den Trick noch nicht gefunden...

Wo an diesem Bild ist eigentlich vorne und wo ist hinten?


----------



## Jahudi (30. Januar 2017)

Deine Fragen zum Ride-9 sollte dieses PDF alle beantworten.


----------



## Patrice_F (30. Januar 2017)

isartrails schrieb:


> Zwei Fragen zu den unterschiedlichen Ride 9-Einstellmöglichkeiten des Dämpfers.
> http://www.bikes.com/de/design/ride-9-system
> 
> Wo finde ich den Einfluss der Einstellposition auf die Tretlagerhöhe?
> ...



Den Dämpfer kriegst du raus, wenn du die beiden Sitzstreben ganz leicht auseinandersrückst. Alternativ eine Sitzstrebe ganz ausbauen...


----------



## kgiw78 (30. Januar 2017)

Hallo
Ich habe den Link demontiert und gleich noch alle Bushings gefettet. Nur mit auseinanderdrücken bekommt man den Dämpfer sehr schwer heraus.
Jetzt muss ich nur noch das Hauptlager wechseln. Hab mal FAG 6001-C-2HRS Bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (30. Januar 2017)

Patrice_F schrieb:


> Den Dämpfer kriegst du raus, wenn du die beiden Sitzstreben ganz leicht auseinandersrückst.


Ich dachte eigentlich eher an eine "offizielle" Methode ohne Gewaltanwendung. 
Mit Auseinanderdrücken geht nämlich gar nichts, solange nicht auch die Wippe demontiert wird.
Und irgendwie denke ich mir, das kann's ja wohl nicht sein, dass man das halbe Bike zerlegen muss, um an den Dämpfer ranzukommen...
Da muss es doch irgendeinen "Trick" geben, wie man das eleganter löst.


----------



## Apeman (30. Januar 2017)

Kann mir bitte jemand sagen ob in den Altitude 799 MSL Rally Edition Frame 2016 Gr.M ein Fox DHX2 Dämpfer passt?

Der Float X2 schaut schon sehr knapp aus...





Bitte kein Halbwissen ;-)


----------



## mrwulf (30. Januar 2017)

Hier der Shock Compatibilty Guide von Rocky Mountain....da steht für den Fox X2 "Restricted Ride 9 positioning"


----------



## Apeman (30. Januar 2017)

Ich danke dir


----------



## Andre94 (30. Januar 2017)

Ohne die Wippe auszubauen hab ich bis heute nicht den Dämpfer ausbauen können Geht aber relativ zügig wenn man es ein paar Mal gemacht hat.
Fährt jemand von euch die Hope Kurbel an seinem Alti? Wenn ja mit welchem Innenlager?


----------



## isartrails (31. Januar 2017)

Jahudi schrieb:


> Deine Fragen zum Ride-9 sollte dieses PDF alle beantworten.


Danke!
Wenn da steht, +10mm BB drop, dann bedeutet das, dass das TL 10mm höher kommt, korrekt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kgiw78 (31. Januar 2017)

Bezieht sich auf das Niveau der Achsen. + = über der Achse. - = darunter. In Millimeter


----------



## Patrice_F (31. Januar 2017)

isartrails schrieb:


> Ich dachte eigentlich eher an eine "offizielle" Methode ohne Gewaltanwendung.
> Mit Auseinanderdrücken geht nämlich gar nichts, solange nicht auch die Wippe demontiert wird.
> Und irgendwie denke ich mir, das kann's ja wohl nicht sein, dass man das halbe Bike zerlegen muss, um an den Dämpfer ranzukommen...
> Da muss es doch irgendeinen "Trick" geben, wie man das eleganter löst.



Naja Gewalt würd ich das nicht nennen (hab ja geschrieben "ganz leicht"). Zuerst natürlich Sitzstrebe an Wippe lösen (hab ich vorausgesetzt), dann Dämpfer lösen. Dann *leicht* auseinanderdrücken. Wenn das dann eben nicht funktioniert, dann musst du wohl oder übel noch eine Sitzstrebe ausbauen...

Was für eine offizielle Methode erwartest du denn?


----------



## kgiw78 (31. Januar 2017)

Naja. Die Konstruktion ist schon ein bisschen komplizierter als bei anderen Herstellern aber nach 1500 Kilometern sind meine Bushings noch wie neu. Also war der Ansatz von RM  mit Gleitlagern statt Kugellagern doch nicht schlecht. Kugellager haben mehr spiel und sind schwerer nachzuschmieren...


----------



## MadeInGermany (29. April 2017)

Konnte mich über Gleitlager bislang auch noch nicht beschweren.


----------



## klausi68 (9. Mai 2017)

Moin Moin, und zwar bin ich auf der Suche nach einem schönen Allrounder (AM/Enduro). Ich habe die Möglichkeit ein 2013er Altitude von einem Bekannten zu ergattern, allerdings bin ich mir, nachdem ich die Manual gelesen habe ziemlich unsicher. Gefahren wird von der klassichen Tour bis hin zum Flowtrail mit keinen allzu krassen Drops.

Category: XC Marathon
Outside of use!: No jumping. No commuting. No freeriding. No trials riding. No downhill bike park riding.

Zudem ist eine 160mm Gabel verbaut und RM sagt 150mm max. Fork length.

Hat jemand Rat? Danke im Voraus.


----------



## MaV3RiX (9. Mai 2017)

Wie lautet Deine Frage?
Falls Du eine 160er Gabel einbauen und Trails fahren willst, kein Problem. Du hast dann halt nur nicht die Möglichkeit RM zu verklagen, sollte mal was passieren


----------



## J.D.4479 (9. Mai 2017)

klausi68 schrieb:


> Moin Moin, und zwar bin ich auf der Suche nach einem schönen Allrounder (AM/Enduro). Ich habe die Möglichkeit ein 2013er Altitude von einem Bekannten zu ergattern, allerdings bin ich mir, nachdem ich die Manual gelesen habe ziemlich unsicher. Gefahren wird von der klassichen Tour bis hin zum Flowtrail mit keinen allzu krassen Drops.
> 
> Category: XC Marathon
> Outside of use!: No jumping. No commuting. No freeriding. No trials riding. No downhill bike park riding.
> ...



Wo hast du das denn mit der Category: XC Marathon gelesen?
Das bezieht sich wahrscheinlich eher auf das Element.
Es ist kein Problem in einem Altitude ab 2013 eine 160mm Gabel zu verbauen. Ab Modelljahr 2014 gibt es die Rally Edition, die von Haus aus mit 160mm Gabeln ausgeliefert werden. Der Rahmen ist von 2013 - 2016 der gleiche. Es gibt nur lediglich Modelle mit Alu oder Carbon-Hinterbau.

M.f.G. Jens


----------



## mrwulf (9. Mai 2017)

Das Altitude ist schon sehr robust. Da musst Du Dir keine Sorgen machen...anbei das Werbevideo zur Einführung des Altitude damals:

http://www.bikes.com/de/stories/fourtitude-four-riders-rocky-mountain-altitude

Gibt einen Eindruck, wie Rocky Mountain den Einsatzbereich ansieht ;-)


----------



## robbi_n (9. Mai 2017)

Gabeln mit 170mm sind auch kein Problem


----------



## Spargelsofa (9. Mai 2017)

Doppelpost.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (20. Mai 2017)

Hi Leute , kann mir jemand die Bestellnummer der IGUS ABC Lager vom Umlenkhebel Oberrohr modell 2014 nennen, die auch fürs Instinct verwendet werden. Wollte die direkt bei IGUS ordern finde sie im Katalog aber nicht. Hat Jemand nen Tipp die ohne Bikeaction günstig zu bekommen. Gruß Jörg


----------



## pete87 (4. Juni 2017)

Moin, ich habe mir ein RockyRahmen geholt und wollte ein gutes bzw. das richtige Fett für den Hinterbau verwenden!
Ich wäre sehr dankbar wenn man mir was empfehlen könnte bzw. jemand aus Erfahrung auf einen bestimmten Anbieter/Produkt schwört und diesen/dieses empfehlen würde!


----------



## mrwulf (4. Juni 2017)

pete87 schrieb:


> Moin, ich habe mir ein RockyRahmen geholt und wollte ein gutes bzw. das richtige Fett für den Hinterbau verwenden!
> Ich wäre sehr dankbar wenn man mir was empfehlen könnte bzw. jemand aus Erfahrung auf einen bestimmten Anbieter/Produkt schwört und diesen/dieses empfehlen würde!



Ich verwende das hier

http://www.wigglesport.de/white-lightning-crystal-schmiermittel-100-g/

Wurde mir von Rocky Canada damals empfohlen.


----------



## pete87 (5. Juni 2017)

mrwulf schrieb:


> Ich verwende das hier
> 
> http://www.wigglesport.de/white-lightning-crystal-schmiermittel-100-g/
> 
> Wurde mir von Rocky Canada damals empfohlen.



Vielen Dank! Ich wollte mir die Hazet 2162M Fettpresse holen. Taugt die was, bzw. gibt es eine die von Rocky emfohlen wird?


----------



## mrwulf (5. Juni 2017)

pete87 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank! Ich wollte mir die Hazet 2162M Fettpresse holen. Taugt die was, bzw. gibt es eine die von Rocky emfohlen wird?



Mein Link ist noch ohne Schmiernippel (2014er), daher keine Ahnung welche Fettpresse da empfohlen wird. Aber mW nach sind die Dinger normiert, demnach sollte es da mit der Hazet keine Probleme geben.


----------



## croune (7. Juni 2017)

Hi, 

hat noch jemand Probleme mit den Carbonrahmen? Mir ist am Wochenende aufgefallen dass in den Buchsen beim Dämpfer der Lack teilweise bis zum Carbon abgeplatzt ist. Und dass, obwohl da ja eigentlich keine steine oder so hinschlagen..


----------



## MadeInGermany (12. Juni 2017)

Hab ich auch.

Das ist halt da wo die Buchsen des Dämpfers auf den Rahmen gehen. Wenn man etwas auf einer lackierten Oberfläche mit Druck spannt(auch wenn es nur ein paar Nm sind) gibt es oft Lack Verwerfungen- Ganz normal. Man spannt halt auch am Ride 9 Chip und teilweise am Lack des Rahmens. (Unterschiedliche Höhen und Oberflächen- Hierbei gibt das weichere nach....Lack) Spätestens wenn man den Dämpfer mal für ein Service ausbauen muss hat man dieses Problem.

Sollte dir aber doch bewusst sein 

Und bei artgerechter Bewegung wird es auch nicht die letzte Lack Macke sein.


----------



## pete87 (12. Juni 2017)

Ich habe mir einen Thunderbot frame geholt und baue das bike gerade auf. Mir ist am aufgefallen dass das Abplatzen von Lack auch bei den Kabelzugen/Kabelführungen ein Problem sein könne. Ebenso beim Sitzrohr, beim Übergang für die Aufnahme der Sattelklemme. Damit dort der Lack geschützt ist, oder auch am Tretlager der Bereich der frei von Lack ist und dann wieder mit einem Lack/Carbon-Übergang beginnt, habe ich diese Stellen entfettet und mit 2-3Schichten Nagellack (transparenter) versiegelt. Die Schichten müssen gar nicht dick oder breit sein. Ähnliches kann man vorbeugend in den Bereichen der Dämpferaufnahme tun.


----------



## glacius (15. Juni 2017)

croune schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hat noch jemand Probleme mit den Carbonrahmen? Mir ist am Wochenende aufgefallen dass in den Buchsen beim Dämpfer der Lack teilweise bis zum Carbon abgeplatzt ist. Und dass, obwohl da ja eigentlich keine steine oder so hinschlagen..
> 
> ...


Problem ist das für mich keines, schaut bei mir auch so aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pete87 (16. Juni 2017)

...beim Thunderbolt 799 MSL Frame ist das nicht der Fall, auf den Innenseiten ist eine Aussparung in dem Bereich wo der Dämpfer hängt/gegriffen wird. Ich mache mal Fotos


----------



## croune (19. Juni 2017)

Optisch ist mir das auch Wumpe, Wie MadeInGermany schon sagt, das ist nicht die einzigste Macke an dem Arbeitsgerät. Ich war nur etwas verwundert und bei Carbon muss man ja doch ein bisschen eher aufpassen. Da weiß man ja nie ab wann die Stabilität und Steifigkeit leidet...
Hab heute in ner Facebookerinnerung ein Bild von meinem Bike gesehen wo es ca 2-3 Wochen alt war, da waren die Macken auch schon da. Nehme an die sind vom Ride9 verstellen.
Aber dann bin ich ja beruhigt. Danke


----------



## Publikumsliebli (25. Juni 2017)

was meint ihr zu dem hier? 13kg sagt er

http://www.ebay.de/itm/ROCKY-MOUNTAIN-ALTITUDE-750-MSL-CARBON-RALLY-EDITION-2016-Tg-L-650b/263022946954?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2763.l2649

ab wieviel €€€ sollt ich überlegen?

Rocky Mountain Altitude 750 Msl Carbon Rally Edition 2016 size L used 5/6 turn, ticket garantie frame 03/2016 Frame SMOOTHWALL(TM) Carbon Front Triangle. FORM(TM) 7005 Series Custom Hydroformed Rear Triangle. ABC(TM) Pivots. Tapered Head Tube. Press Fit BB. Internal Cable Routing. ISCG05 Tabs. RIDE-9(TM) Adjustable Geometry Suspension Rate, size "L" Shelter film Fok Fox Float 34 CTD 3 adijust positions,lock out for up-hill, neutral for trail-open for downhill) 150mm. steering tube conical da 17cm. 1-1/5 - 1/8 shock Rock Shox Monarch Debonair high volume SMOOTHLINK(TM) Design 160mm. Rebound / Remote Trail Threshold Lockout / Adjustable Suspension haedset Cane Creek Fifteen Series: IS42mm Top / 52mm Bottom Tapered Stem Wake duo da 45mm Handlebar Renthal Fatbar Carbon riser da 10mm x740mm Grip ODI Ruffian Lock On nere Brake Shimano Xt Ice-Tec Hydraulic dischi Formula light 180 mm. Trigger Sram NX 1x11spd rear derailleur Sram NX X-Horizon 11V Type 3 2017 Chain Sram PC-1110 11V 2017 Crank Race Face Ride 175mm 32T 1x11spd Bottombrake Race Face Press Fit Cassette Sram NX PG-11-42 11V 2017 Wheels E-Thirteen TRS 27,5" gr.1670 Tires Front Maxxis High Roller II 3Compound EXO 27,5x240 Rear Maxxis Minion DHR II EXO TR 27,5x240 90% Seatpost Rock Shox Reverb 30,9 with remote. Saddle Specialized Phenom 130 Ti.


----------



## isartrails (26. Juni 2017)

Mehr als 2k wär's mir nicht wert, egal wie oft es gefahren wurde. Hat den Aluhinterbau und wie er auf 13 kilo kommt, bleibt sein Geheimnis.
Würde ich ernsthaft einen Gebrauchtkauf erwägen, fände ich das hier viel interessanter: www.ebay.de/itm/263032168890


----------



## Publikumsliebli (26. Juni 2017)

isartrails schrieb:


> Mehr als 2k wär's mir nicht wert, egal wie oft es gefahren wurde. Hat den Aluhinterbau und wie er auf 13 kilo kommt, bleibt sein Geheimnis.
> Würde ich ernsthaft einen Gebrauchtkauf erwägen, fände ich das hier viel interessanter: www.ebay.de/itm/263032168890



das orange is schon das preisliche limit..

wieso gibts hier so oft stimmen gegen gebraucht? ich hab bis jetzt nur gebraucht gekauft und noch nie was kaputtes oder kritisches gekriegt.
wenn ich ein neues bike kauf ist das nach einem ausflug paar hunderter weniger wert alleine durch kratzer


----------



## isartrails (26. Juni 2017)

Ich hab es nicht als generelle Meinung gegen Gebrauchtkauf gemeint.
Wenn Zustand und Preis stimmen, würde ich sogar Gebrauchtkauf vorziehen, da Neukauf-UVPs sowieso viel zu hoch sind.
Aber erklär mal dem italienischen Gebrauchtradverkäufer, dass seine Erwartungen unrealistisch sind...
Bei dem von mir verlinkten kannst ja wenigstens in deiner Sprache mit dem Verkäufer verhandeln und eventuell sogar eine Besichtigung planen. Seine 3450 sind ja auch nicht in Stein gemeißelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Publikumsliebli (26. Juni 2017)

isartrails schrieb:


> Ich hab es nicht als generelle Meinung gegen Gebrauchtkauf gemeint.
> Wenn Zustand und Preis stimmen, würde ich sogar Gebrauchtkauf vorziehen, da Neukauf-UVPs sowieso viel zu hoch sind.
> Aber erklär mal dem italienischen Gebrauchtradverkäufer, dass seine Erwartungen unrealistisch sind...
> Bei dem von mir verlinkten kannst ja wenigstens in deiner Sprache mit dem Verkäufer verhandeln und eventuell sogar eine Besichtigung planen. Seine 3450 sind ja auch nicht in Stein gemeißelt.



ok get it  ja wenn das lila mein geschmack wär würd ich das machen...
echt scheiße wenn man gerade sein bike verkauft hat, aber der gebrauchtmarkt fas nix hergibt


----------



## Radical_53 (26. Juni 2017)

Gerade bei Rädern sind die Abschläge für "gebraucht" oft massiv. Das kann sich schon lohnen, wenn man auf die Garantie aufpasst oder sie vermeintlich nicht benötigt.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## pete87 (26. Juni 2017)

Moin, ich bin heute das erstemal mit meinem Thunderbolt auf Achse gewesen, ich weiß dass es hier um das Altitude geht!
Das Problem ist eventuell die interen Zugführung, wobei es ja eigentlich Intern keine gibt....da der Zug nackt bzw. mit Hülle im Inneren verlaufen sollte. Meine Schaltung läuft super wenn ich das bike im Ständer habe. Sobald ich damit fahre und auf das größte Ritzel schalte und wieder runter schalten will, also auf das 11er geht nichts mehr und der Trigger rastet nicht und ich schaltet wie als wenn kein Zug drin wäre. Wenn ich absteige springt die Kette wieder aufs 11er Ritzel, das Schaltwerk geht auch wieder in seine Posoiton. Unter das 11Ritzel. Ich habe schon geschaut ob eventuell die Führung bzw. das Kabel mit Zug, von der Sattelstütze, irgendwo was verklemmt. Hat hier jemand ähnliche Probleme gehabt bzw. Tipps damit umzugehen. Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## mrwulf (27. Juni 2017)

pete87 schrieb:


> Moin, ich bin heute das erstemal mit meinem Thunderbolt auf Achse gewesen, ich weiß dass es hier um das Altitude geht!
> Das Problem ist eventuell die interen Zugführung, wobei es ja eigentlich Intern keine gibt....da der Zug nackt bzw. mit Hülle im Inneren verlaufen sollte. Meine Schaltung läuft super wenn ich das bike im Ständer habe. Sobald ich damit fahre und auf das größte Ritzel schalte und wieder runter schalten will, also auf das 11er geht nichts mehr und der Trigger rastet nicht und ich schaltet wie als wenn kein Zug drin wäre. Wenn ich absteige springt die Kette wieder aufs 11er Ritzel, das Schaltwerk geht auch wieder in seine Posoiton. Unter das 11Ritzel. Ich habe schon geschaut ob eventuell die Führung bzw. das Kabel mit Zug, von der Sattelstütze, irgendwo was verklemmt. Hat hier jemand ähnliche Probleme gehabt bzw. Tipps damit umzugehen. Vielen Dank im Voraus!



Der Schaltaussenzug läuft in einem Bogen unter dem Tretlager entlang, wenn der Bogen zu gering ist, wird der Schaltzug beim Einfedern gespannt und schaltet nicht mehr vernünftig. 
Lösung:
Schaltaussenhülle etwas länger lassen. Im Tech Bereich bei RM gab es mal dazu einen Artikel.


----------



## pete87 (27. Juni 2017)

mrwulf schrieb:


> Der Schaltaussenzug läuft in einem Bogen unter dem Tretlager entlang, wenn der Bogen zu gering ist, wird der Schaltzug beim Einfedern gespannt und schaltet nicht mehr vernünftig.
> Lösung:
> Schaltaussenhülle etwas länger lassen. Im Tech Bereich bei RM gab es mal dazu einen Artikel.


Danke für die Hilfe  es war mein Fehler! Ich habe die Spannschraube am Schaltwerk vernachlässigt!


----------



## Publikumsliebli (28. Juni 2017)

So ich habs getan! Hab mir das 730 MSL von von 2016 gekauft 
Und meine Freundin kriegt das Altitude hier, wenns bei der Besichtigung gut ist und der Preis noch runtergeht.

https://www.bikesale.de/fahrrad/591...twitter&utm_campaign=sharing&utm_term=details

Und dann werden Teile getauscht 
Welche Teile würdet Ihr von Ihrem Bike auf meins rübertauschen? Die Kashima auf alle Fälle oder?
Und welche würdet Ihr komplett tauschen (Wenns preislich im Rahmen bleibt)?
Mir gehts vor allem um das Gewicht und ich hab absolut 0 Ahnung von aktuellen Parts.
Einsatzzweck ist 80% Bikepark, aber eher Richtung Flow und leichter Freeride.


----------



## isartrails (28. Juni 2017)

Publikumsliebli schrieb:


> Hab mir das 730 MSL von von 2016 gekauft


Wo? Preis?


Publikumsliebli schrieb:


> Und meine Freundin kriegt das Altitude hier, wenns bei der Besichtigung gut ist und der Preis noch runtergeht.


Aber wer verkauft da wirklich? Ist ja wohl kaum Bikesale selbst, wie behauptet.


Publikumsliebli schrieb:


> Und dann werden Teile getauscht
> Welche Teile würdet Ihr von Ihrem Bike auf meins rübertauschen?


Ist jetzt dein völliger Ernst, oder?
Du rippst "ihr" Bike, weil du sie für blöd genug hältst, es nicht zu merken...? Bzw. nicht wert, die besseren Teile zu fahren?
Das sagt viel über dein Rollen- und Geschlechterverständnis aus...


----------



## Publikumsliebli (28. Juni 2017)

isartrails schrieb:


> Wo? Preis?
> 
> Aber wer verkauft da wirklich? Ist ja wohl kaum Bikesale selbst, wie behauptet.
> Ist jetzt dein völliger Ernst, oder?
> ...



2100€ neu von Privat mit Höndlerrechnung vom Juni 2017.

Ich geh davon aus, dass die das selbst verkaufen. Die Besichtigung findet in deren Räumen statt und die Gewährleistung gibts auch von Bikesale.

Der Rest ist falsche Interpretation von dir und sagt nichts über Rollen- oder Geschlechterverständnis aus.


----------



## Publikumsliebli (28. Juni 2017)

Wenn man unbedingt interpretieren will, könnte man sich fragen, was für ein Bild von Beziehungen du hast, dass du direkt von "Bescheißen" ausgehst


----------



## isartrails (29. Juni 2017)

Publikumsliebli schrieb:


> Wenn man unbedingt interpretieren will, könnte man sich fragen, was für ein Bild von Beziehungen du hast, dass du direkt von "Bescheißen" ausgehst


Nicht meine Wortwahl. Hab ich nirgendwo geschrieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tantebrisco (30. Juni 2017)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem passenden Fox Dämpfer inkl. passender Hardware fürs aktuelle Alti. Würde Gerne mal den Float X testen-
ggf. hat ja hier jemand auf Monarch umgebaut, oder hat dies vor...

Würde mich freuen, ließe sich was finden!


----------



## Publikumsliebli (14. Juli 2017)

könnte mir kurz jemand sagen was für eine achse ich hinten beim 2016er altitude brauche?
und auf was ich achten muss?


----------



## Publikumsliebli (14. Juli 2017)

Publikumsliebli schrieb:


> könnte mir kurz jemand sagen was für eine achse ich hinten beim 2016er altitude brauche?
> und auf was ich achten muss?


Shimano SM-AX56


----------



## Publikumsliebli (22. Juli 2017)

langsam wirds


----------



## mrwulf (23. Juli 2017)

Im neuen Video vom Rocky Mountain Teamfahrer Jesse Melamed rockt der noch das alte Altitude....

https://www.pinkbike.com/news/jesse-melamed-rides-steep-loose-whistler-gnar-video.html

Nett anzusehen.


----------



## Andre94 (29. Juli 2017)

Kennt jemand einen Flaschenhalter der mit mindestens 500ml Flasche passt ohne mit dem Ausgleichsbehälter vom dem Dämpfer (Monarch Plus) zu kollidieren?


----------



## mrwulf (29. Juli 2017)

Andre94 schrieb:


> Kennt jemand einen Flaschenhalter der mit mindestens 500ml Flasche passt ohne mit dem Ausgleichsbehälter vom dem Dämpfer (Monarch Plus) zu kollidieren?



Kann leider nicht helfen, aber der Fabric Flaschenhalter & Flasche passt nicht, das hatte ich schon einmal ausprobiert.


----------



## isartrails (29. Juli 2017)

Da ich keinen Ausgleichsbehälter am Dämpfer habe, kann ich dazu wenig sagen. Der Elite Moro Carbon, den ich am Alti habe, setzt sehr tief an, so dass ich in meinen small-Rahmen eine 700 ml-Flasche problemlos reinbekomme. Nachteil: der Moro wird nicht mehr hergestellt und ist zudem sehr teuer. Man findet ihn aber noch über Google und auf Ebay bei diversen Verkäufern. Ich würde ihn jederzeit wieder kaufen. Für kleine Rahmen oder wo wenig Platz ist, ideal.
Hinzu kommt, dass er auch noch sehr leicht ist und unverschämt gut aussieht - aber das ist ein anderes Thema...


----------



## Publikumsliebli (5. August 2017)

erstmal fertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scnc (11. August 2017)

Hallo zusammen

Überlege mir, ein gebrauchtes Altitude 770 MSL `16 zu kaufen. Bevor ich zuschlage, gehe ich vorbei dass ich es anschauen und Probe sitzen kann. Gibt es beim diesem Modell speziell etwas zu beachten? Irgendwelche bekannten Probleme? 

Da schon ein sehr auf Abfahrt getrimmtes 160mm Bike in der Garage steht, soll das Altitude für Tage mit vielen Höhenmetern bereit stehen. Also eher leicht aufgebaut, angenehme Geometrie für bergauf und ruhiger Hinterbau. Wie seht ihr das mit der Bergauf Performance im Vergleich mit anderen 150mm Bikes, eher gut oder schlecht? Bin da etwas unsicher, weil z.B. im mtb-news Test vor allem die Bergab-Qualitäten gelobt werden, während vor allem in Tests aus Nordamerika vielfach auch die guten Bergauf-Eigenschaften hervorgehoben sind. Bin für jede gemachte Erfahrung dankbar.

Grüsse aus der Schweiz


----------



## mrwulf (16. August 2017)

Hi,

ich komme mit meinem Aufbau vom Altitude (12,3kg) überall hoch, auch 1600hm am Stück wenns sein muss, und sehr verspielt und bequem wieder runter. Das Altitude klettert steile Rampen sogar besser hoch als mein 2012er Rocky Element MSL. 

Ich nutze aber auch fleißig den Remote Control vom Dämpfer. Wenn man den Dämpfer in der offenen Position lässt, dann hat man schon ein wenig Bewegung, der verschwindet aber bereits in der Trail Einstellung völlig. 

Schwachstelle sind die ABC Lager, diese verlangen bei mir alle 9-12 Monate nach ein wenig frischem Fett, sonst knarzt es. Dauert geübt 20-30min. Aber dafür ist der Verschleiß sehr gering. Beim '16 er Modell sind auch schon Schmiernippel verbaut, das sollte die Wartung nochmal vereinfachen. 
Weiterhin war der eingelassen Kabelgegenhalter bei den ersten Modellen 13&14) aus Plastik und ist gerne mal gebrochen. Wird von Rocky sofort gegen das aus Alu getauscht und wird bei den neueren Modellen (ab15) serienmäßig direkt verbaut. 

VG



scnc schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Überlege mir, ein gebrauchtes Altitude 770 MSL `16 zu kaufen. Bevor ich zuschlage, gehe ich vorbei dass ich es anschauen und Probe sitzen kann. Gibt es beim diesem Modell speziell etwas zu beachten? Irgendwelche bekannten Probleme?
> 
> ...


----------



## scnc (16. August 2017)

Hallo,

Besten Dank für die ausführliche Antwort.

Deine Erfahrungen bezüglich Uphill decken sich mit denen des Besitzers (ging das Bike schon anschauen), denn auch er erwähnte das leichten Wippen im offenen Modus. Mit dem Remote Control ist es aber eine leichtes, in den Trail- oder Bergauf-Modus zu schalten.

Nach Problemen mit der Lagerung gefragt, meinte der Verkäufer, er hatte kein Knarzen oder andere Probleme mit den Lager gehabt (1 Saison gefahren). Dabei wurde einmal neu geschmiert über die Schmiernippel. So hoffe ich mir, dass da keine unangenehmen Überraschungen auftreten könnten.

Danke für den Hinweis mit dem Kabelgegenhalter, aber da es sich um ein 16er handelt, müsste schon die verstärkte Variante verbaut sein.

Etwa nächste Woche wird entschieden, obs Familienzuwachs gibt.

Beste Grüsse




mrwulf schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich komme mit meinem Aufbau vom Altitude (12,3kg) überall hoch, auch 1600hm am Stück wenns sein muss, und sehr verspielt und bequem wieder runter. Das Altitude klettert steile Rampen sogar besser hoch als mein 2012er Rocky Element MSL.
> 
> ...


----------



## Elefantenvogel (26. September 2017)

Mein neues Rad- hab einige Teile vom Canyon übernommen- die 10fach Deore wird nachm Winter gegen ne XT 11 Fach getauscht  
funktioniert aber soweit gut, insofern perfekt für Dreckwetter und Schlamm!


----------



## mrwulf (26. September 2017)

Elefantenvogel schrieb:


> Mein neues Rad- hab einige Teile vom Canyon übernommen- die 10fach Deore wird nachm Winter gegen ne XT 11 Fach getauscht
> funktioniert aber soweit gut, insofern perfekt für Dreckwetter und Schlamm!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 647748Anhang anzeigen 647749



Coole Farbe! Welches Modell war das ursprünglich mal? 750 BC Edition?


----------



## Elefantenvogel (26. September 2017)

Genau! wobei die Farbe auf den Bildern echt nicht rüber kommt- ist in Wirklichkeit deutlich knalliger!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rahu (28. März 2018)

hallo zusammen, ich habe mich mal hier durchgekämpft (leider gibt es keine wirkliche Suche für dieses Thema) und bräuchte mal eine Info über die möglichen Felgenbreiten beim 730 Alurahmen in L. Würde gerne die Hope 35W fahren. Bikeaction sagt nein - nur bis 30mm. Hat jemand Erfahrungen? beste Grüße


----------



## Dreamworks (28. März 2018)

rahu schrieb:


> hallo zusammen, ich habe mich mal hier durchgekämpft (leider gibt es keine wirkliche Suche für dieses Thema) und bräuchte mal eine Info über die möglichen Felgenbreiten beim 730 Alurahmen in L. Würde gerne die Hope 35W fahren. Bikeaction sagt nein - nur bis 30mm. Hat jemand Erfahrungen? beste Grüße


Der Hinterbau gehört ja nicht so zu den breitesten und ich denke daher auch das 30 mm die Grenze darstellen dürften. Bin an meinem mit 25er und 28 mm gefahren 35mm hm würde ich lassen.


----------



## hang_loose (30. März 2018)

Hi! Hätte da eine Frage zur Kompatibilität mit Schaltungen: würde gerne von 2x10 auf die 1x12 Go Eagle umrüsten. Hat das schon jemand versucht? Geht sich das im Hinterbau aus? 
Bike ist ein 2013er Altitude Alu. Letztes Jahr neues gabelinnenleben von Fox und neue Lager bekommen, daher würde ich das bik3 gerne noch länger fahren, sodass sich das Upgrade imho noch lohnen würde....
LG


----------



## Dreamworks (30. März 2018)

hang_loose schrieb:


> Hi! Hätte da eine Frage zur Kompatibilität mit Schaltungen: würde gerne von 2x10 auf die 1x12 Go Eagle umrüsten. Hat das schon jemand versucht? Geht sich das im Hinterbau aus?
> Bike ist ein 2013er Altitude Alu. Letztes Jahr neues gabelinnenleben von Fox und neue Lager bekommen, daher würde ich das bik3 gerne noch länger fahren, sodass sich das Upgrade imho noch lohnen würde....
> LG



Sehe keinen Grund warum das nicht gehen sollte?
Mein 2015er ist quasi baugleich und da ging das problemlos.


----------



## hang_loose (30. März 2018)

Hab’s mal probiert und eine 12fach Kassette mit Xd freilaufkörper versucht... das kleinste Ritzel stand so nah am Rahmen, das die Kette nicht drüberlaufen kann?
Ich werde mal ein Foto machen...


----------



## hang_loose (30. März 2018)

Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl die Kassette sitzt nicht ordentlich


----------



## hang_loose (30. März 2018)

Hat sich gelöst , die Kassette saß nicht richtig... zu viel schiss bei der Montage


----------



## mrwulf (31. März 2018)

hang_loose schrieb:


> Hat sich gelöst , die Kassette saß nicht richtig... zu viel schiss bei der Montage



Einige Altitudes hatten auch nen Shimano Schalwerk mit kurzem Direct Mount Schaltauge montiert. Bei Umbau auf eine Sram Schaltung musste man dann das normale Schaltauge Nachrüsten


----------



## gomerpyle (29. April 2018)

Hallo, möchte mein 2014er Altitude 770 MSL auf Shimano 1x11- fach umrüsten. Bin gerade dabei Teile für die Bestellung auszusuchen. Die Kurbel soll eine Race Face Turbine Chinch mit einem 30er direct Mount Kettenblatt ebenfalls von RF werden. Hinten kommt eine 11-46er Shimano Kassette dran.

Habe den Umbau bereits an einem anderen Bike gemacht wodurch sich eine zu schräge Kettenlinie ergab. Konnte das Problem durch umsetzten der vorhandenen Spacer am verschraubten Tretlager beheben.

Nun zu meiner Fragen: Wie verhält es sich mit dem verbauten Race Face PF Team XC Tretlager? Muss ich hierbei auch die Kettenlinie korrigieren? Falls ja wie? Ist das Tretlager mit den neuen Turbine Chinch Kurbeln kompatibel?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## MadeInGermany (18. Juli 2018)

Jemand Erfahrungen mit einem Coil Dämpfer im 2016er Altituide?
Passt z.B. ein DHX2 oder ein Öhlins TTX rein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dreamworks (18. Juli 2018)

MadeInGermany schrieb:


> Jemand Erfahrungen mit einem Coil Dämpfer im 2016er Altituide?
> Passt z.B. ein DHX2 oder ein Öhlins TTX rein?


Dürfte ziemlich sicher zu eng sein! Der Monarch mit Debon Air passt grad so und man kann im Ride9 nicht alles nutzen.


----------



## ma1208 (12. September 2018)

gomerpyle schrieb:


> Hallo, möchte mein 2014er Altitude 770 MSL auf Shimano 1x11- fach umrüsten. Bin gerade dabei Teile für die Bestellung auszusuchen. Die Kurbel soll eine Race Face Turbine Chinch mit einem 30er direct Mount Kettenblatt ebenfalls von RF werden. Hinten kommt eine 11-46er Shimano Kassette dran.
> 
> Habe den Umbau bereits an einem anderen Bike gemacht wodurch sich eine zu schräge Kettenlinie ergab. Konnte das Problem durch umsetzten der vorhandenen Spacer am verschraubten Tretlager beheben.
> 
> ...



Ich fahre genau dieses Setup am gleichen Bike. Ich habe keine Spacer beim Tretlager verändert (weiß aus dem Kopf aber nicht, wo wie viele sind). Fährt sich absolut problemlos. Anbei noch mein Profilbild in groß. Raceface Cinch 30T. XTR mit 46er XT-Kassette. Leider keine Fotos von Details zur Hand.

EDIT: Sehe gerade, dass die Anfrage schon älter ist. Der Umbau wird wohl schon erfolgt sein


----------



## gotobike (18. September 2018)

Hat jemand schon einen direct mount Umwerfer gewechselt?
Brauche ein wenig Montagehilfe 

An meinem Alti 2013 flattert das Leitblech wie ein Fähnchen im Wind. 
Shimano FD-M785-E2 für 2x10 konnte ich online noch knapp finden (ist es Zeit für ein neues Bike?)
Den Umwerfer zu de- und montieren ohne die Kettenblätter zu entfernen ist wohl nicht möglich.
Gehe ich richtig in der Annahme, dass die Höhe, bzw der Abstand des Leitblechs zum grossen Kettenblatt nachträglich,
d.h. wenn die Kettenblätter wieder montiert sind, nicht mehr eingestellt werden kann? 
Besten Dank für Eure Tipps im voraus.
Gruss
Pascal


----------



## ma1208 (18. September 2018)

Zeit für ein neues Bike ist aus meiner Sicht noch nicht, höchstens ein Umbau auf Einfach-Antrieb, siehe meinen Post zuvor.
Aber ist es nicht das Prinzip von direct mount nichts mehr einstellen zu müssen; und damit auch können?
Die Umwerfer sind dann meines Wissens für bestimmte Kettenblätter optimiert, z.B. 38 bis 44 Zähne fürs große Blatt. Innerhalb des Bereiches funktionieren sie dann gut, ohne einen Abstand einzustellen.


----------



## isartrails (18. September 2018)

gotobike schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon einen direct mount Umwerfer gewechselt?
> ...
> Den Umwerfer zu de- und montieren ohne die Kettenblätter zu entfernen ist wohl nicht möglich.
> Gehe ich richtig in der Annahme, dass die Höhe, bzw der Abstand des Leitblechs zum grossen Kettenblatt nachträglich,
> d.h. wenn die Kettenblätter wieder montiert sind, nicht mehr eingestellt werden kann?


Man entfernt nicht die Kettenblätter, sondern schiebt die rechte Kurbel samt Achse ein wenig aus dem Tretlagergehäuse. Meist reichen 1 bis 2 Zentimeter. Bis halt der Inbusschlüssel angesetzt werden kann. Keine Aktion bei Shimano-Kurbeln. Mache ich öfter, selbst nur zur Reinigung. Für Demontage und Montage der Kurbel brauche ich nicht mehr als 2 Minuten.

Die beiden Schraublöcher lassen ja etwas Spiel bei der Montage zu. Siehe hier.
Je nachdem, wieviel Zähne dein großes Kettenblatt hat, wird der Umwerfer montiert. Ist alles im Factsheet abgebildet.
Wie du auch an diesem Beispiel sehen kannst. Du hast zwar einen anderen Umwerfer, aber im Prinzip ist das auch dort so gedacht.
Wenn die Kurbel wieder montiert ist, ist nachträgliche Justage kaum noch möglich. Ausser du bastelst dir einen Inbusschlüssel, der gerade noch so zwischen den Zähnen des Kettenblattes angesetzt werden kann...  ;-)


----------



## gotobike (18. September 2018)

Danke für eure Hilfe. Jetzt fällt es mir leichter den Umwerfer zu wechseln.


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (26. August 2019)

Weiss jemand ob man das von RM empfohlene BelRay Waterproof Fett auch für die Schmiernippel nehmen kann? Oder braucht man da ein anderes?


----------



## mrwulf (27. August 2019)

Zweiradfahrer schrieb:


> Weiss jemand ob man das von RM empfohlene BelRay Waterproof Fett auch für die Schmiernippel nehmen kann? Oder braucht man da ein anderes?



Klar geht das. Ist ja explizit für die Igus Lager von sticky empfohlen worden. Davor haben sie auch White Lightning Grease empfohlen, das ist ein recht weiches Fett und geht problemlos mit der Fettspritze.


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (27. August 2019)

Ok. Hab jetzt nochmal geschaut und werde das Klüber isoflex nca 52 nehmen. Da kann ich mir von der Arbeit ein bißchen was mitnehmen. Und diese Woche werde ich mal auseinander nehmen, säubern und neu fetten. Wird glaub ich mal Zeit nach 3 Jahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ma1208 (29. August 2019)

Hat hier jemand mal beim Altitude hinten einen 2.6er Schwalbe (Rock Razor) gefahren? passt der rein? Rein vom Abstand könnte es den Maßen nach gehen, aber ich weiß nicht wie viel Luft übrig bleiben muss, um mit entsprechendem Flex nicht an die Streben zu kommen.


----------



## hayupai (18. September 2019)

Abend zusammen, ht jemand zufällig noch einen dpx2 Dämpfer für das aktuelle Altitude zu verkaufen oder weiß ob ich irgendeinen anderen dpx2 mit entsprechenden volumespacern benutzen kann? Möchte mir ein gebrauchtes altitude kaufen, wobei mir das c70 völlig ausreichend wäre allerdings haben die 2018er Modelle ja noch den dps.
Danke schonmal!


----------



## Dreamworks (19. September 2019)

hayupai schrieb:


> Abend zusammen, ht jemand zufällig noch einen dpx2 Dämpfer für das aktuelle Altitude zu verkaufen oder weiß ob ich irgendeinen anderen dpx2 mit entsprechenden volumespacern benutzen kann? Möchte mir ein gebrauchtes altitude kaufen, wobei mir das c70 völlig ausreichend wäre allerdings haben die 2018er Modelle ja noch den dps.
> Danke schonmal!



Kann dir nicht folgen? Ich verkaufe grad meinen A70 Rahmen von 2018 und habe einen DPX2 drin. DPS ist ohne Ausgleichsbehälter und in den günstigeren Serien verbaut. Natürlich kannst du einen Dämpfer kaufen und auch bestens benutzen.


----------



## Dreamworks (19. September 2019)

ma1208 schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand mal beim Altitude hinten einen 2.6er Schwalbe (Rock Razor) gefahren? passt der rein? Rein vom Abstand könnte es den Maßen nach gehen, aber ich weiß nicht wie viel Luft übrig bleiben muss, um mit entsprechendem Flex nicht an die Streben zu kommen.


Welches Altitude? die älteren (2013-2016) haben deutlich weniger Platz, da würde ich das eher nicht machen. Selbst ein 2018er puh, könnte schon eng werden.


----------



## ma1208 (19. September 2019)

Ist das alte Altitude. Mangels Antwort hier habe ich es aber einfach getestet und zumindest bei dem Laufrad (Easton Heist 27 mm) und den bisher wenigen eher anspruchsarmen Ausfahrten gab es keinen Kontakt. Teste das ganze in naher Zukunft noch mit einem Hans Dampf SG in 2.6 auf einer Hope DH-Felge, dann auch mal (für mich) ruppigere Gangart. Mal sehen, ob es hier zum Kontakt kommt.


----------



## Leimbi02 (3. Dezember 2019)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich weiss, ich habe bereits einen Thread dazu eröffnet, vielleicht wirds hier aber besser gesehen?

Ich habe eine Frage wegen der Steckachse am Hinterad meines Rocky Mountain Altitude 90: ich möchte hinten eine Steckachse mit Schnellspannhebel montieren, damit ich es ohne Werkzeug demontieren kann... doch was ist das für ein Achsstandard? Ich habe mich schon durch etliche Threads durchgelesen aber irgendwie nix gefunden...

Vielen Dank schonmals für die Rückmeldung!
Gruss
Leimbi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ma1208 (3. Dezember 2019)

Ich habe ein 770. Ich denke aber das sie beim 90 nichts geändert haben. Dann ist es E-Thru 12x1.5.
Ich habe die Achse von DT Swiss (Achtung, ist für 142 mm). Gibt's aber auch für Boost. Ich bin damit sehr zufrieden.

Edit: Habe gerade die Boost-Variante gefunden.


----------



## Leimbi02 (3. Dezember 2019)

ma1208 schrieb:


> Ich habe ein 770. Ich denke aber das sie beim 90 nichts geändert haben. Dann ist es E-Thru 12x1.5.
> Ich habe die Achse von DT Swiss (Achtung, ist für 142 mm). Gibt's aber auch für Boost. Ich bin damit sehr zufrieden.
> 
> Edit: Habe gerade die Boost-Variante gefunden.



danke für die Rückmeldung! Habe mal rumgeschaut: die DT Swiss Achse sei 178mm lang, die Tune 169.5mm und die seriell verbaute Achse 173mm… ist das die Gesamtlänge oder nur die Achse oder ist dann die Achse zu kurz oder sogar zu lang?? bin verwirrt…


----------



## ma1208 (3. Dezember 2019)

Das sollte die Gesamtlänge sein. 100% sicher bin ich mir aber nicht. 
Die DT hat schon einen recht hoch bauenden Hebel, daher kommt das wahrscheinlich. Das liegt daran, dass im Kopf noch ein Mechanismus ist, durch den man die Hebelstellung nach dem Festziehen / vor dem Lösen an seine Vorlieben anpassen kann. 
Aber jede E-Thru, die für 148 mm ausgelegt ist, sollte passen. Egal wie lang.


----------



## Leimbi02 (4. Dezember 2019)

Danke vielmals für die Antwort! Werde wohl den DT-Swiss bestellen...


----------



## Andron (20. Mai 2020)

Hallo liebes Forum,
das ist meine erste Frage nach Jahren des Mitlesens und Entdeckens, hehe
Ich fahre im Altitude 2013 XL Alu eine KS 150mm die ich ganz versenken kann. Da ich sehr lange Beine habe würde ich gerne eine Stütze mit mehr Hub verbauen. Problem: Die KS geht sich grad so aus. Wisst ihr ob man das Sattelrohr noch ca. 7cm ausreiben kann? Da wo die Stütze ansteht scheint innen eine Art Unterteilung/miniKante im Sitzrohr zu sein. Ob das Sitzrohr überhaupt ganz gerade ist oder vlt. doch eine leichte Biegung hat kann ich beim hineinleuchten nicht eindeutig feststellen.

Hat jemand schon Erfahrung damit gemacht?

All the best!


----------



## Publikumsliebli (9. Juni 2020)

servus! wisst ihr wieviel ich ich ungefähr für meinen 730msl rahmen mit steuersatz und dämpfer verlangen kann? max 5 mal bergab gefahren und sonst nur zur eisdiele.
ich hab gar keine ahnung weil ich das bike komplett gekauft hab.

ich überlege, mir einen etwas mehr gebrauchteren bronson rahmen für 1200€ zu kaufen aber nur wenn der aufpreis nicht übertrieben hoch ist.


----------



## gomerpyle (10. Juni 2020)

Habe vor kurzem mein 14er 770msl verkauft. Ausstattung  komplett XT 11fach, Race Face, Pike usw., top Zustand. Für 1500€. Mehr ist leider nicht mehr drin. Für den Rahmen kannste vorausgesetzt alles ist in Ordnung 500- 600 verlangen.


----------



## Publikumsliebli (15. Juni 2020)

Publikumsliebli schrieb:


> servus! wisst ihr wieviel ich ich ungefähr für meinen 730msl rahmen mit steuersatz und dämpfer verlangen kann? max 5 mal bergab gefahren und sonst nur zur eisdiele.
> ich hab gar keine ahnung weil ich das bike komplett gekauft hab.
> 
> ich überlege, mir einen etwas mehr gebrauchteren bronson rahmen für 1200€ zu kaufen aber nur wenn der aufpreis nicht übertrieben hoch ist.




Was mir jetzt gerade erst kommt: Statt wegen zu wenig Reach auf ein Bronson umzusteigen wäre es nicht naheliegender einfach von L auf XL zu wechseln? ??
Könnte passen bei 181cm oder?


----------

